# 2020 Knife Swap



## jeffswildwood

The recent beer swap is coming to a close and now it's time for the last swap of the year. This time were swapping knives. I did one a few years ago and it turned out to be great fun!

*What were making:*

It's time for all our wood working "forged in fire" champions to shine. Break out those forges and fires and get cooking. If you don't do forging work there are many other options you can do. First there are many knife kits available. They cover a variety of price ranges and styles from simple steel kit to high priced damscus steel. These mostly just require putting on a handle. Think it's easy? You may be fooled! Also if you found an old knife that has seen better days, recondition that rusty old work horse. Clean up the blade, new bolster and new scales. If you choose this route, make sure you get some "before" pics so your swap recipient can see what work you have put in. Just don't want to make a standard knife? You're in luck here also. I agree that a marking knife or carving knife is also a knife, right? Last swap we even had a member make a wonderful wooden folding knife. I do wish to include one rule though. Whatever you choose to make, the scales or handle must be made of wood. Were wood workers right?

*Rules:*

Simple, you must make a knife, mail it on time so no one is left out. I also require you check in on the forum once a week or so. Just so I know your still with us. Plus this is where you can really learn a lot. I need progress pics by the date below, Just so I know everything is going good. But most of all, have fun!

Bonus Items are completely optional and are not in any way required or expected. In past swaps, some folks include an extra "goody" along with their swap items. Bonus items do not have to be related to the swap theme, or even woodworking for that matter. If you like to turn pens and want to throw one in the box, great. Nobody's expecting anything other than swap items though, so don't feel any obligation whatsoever to add anything extra. It's just something that I think has kind of evolved in past swaps so I wanted to address it up front.

When you post your project, please tag it with *2020 knife swap.*

*A Note:* This is in no way officially sponsored by, run by, or otherwise tied to "LumberJocks" as a company or organization, or to any of the parent or sibling holdings thereof. It is simply run by those of us who participate on LumberJocks.

*How to sign up*

Post below letting me know that you are in and then send an e-mail (2020knifeswap at g mail dot com) containing ALL of the following information:
- LumberJocks Username
- Real Name
- Email address
- Shipping Address, including country
- Let me know if you are not willing to ship internationally (so I can make sure I pair any non-US participants accordingly)

*Note,* I'm not sure of the rules and regulations for shipping knives to another country, if you live outside the U.S., please check before signing up.

*Dates: *

*Sign up closes*-October 2, 2020. That makes 2 weeks to decide.

*Progress pics*-By October 23, 2020. Names will be sent out then. No need to see completed projects here, just progress.

*Mail by*-November 20, 2020. Seven weeks to make a knife.

*Reveal Day*!-November 30, 2020. Just in case USPS throws another curve ball.

Participants:

jeffswildwood P S R
Dave Polaschek P S R
bobasaurus P S R
GR8HUNTER P S R 
Keebler1 P S R
Clieb91 P S R
Rich Bolduc P S R
mistermoe P S R

I've done my best to run this so it don't cut into Christmas projects as much as possible. Keep that in mind. Dates may change due to unforeseen issues.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Here we go guys. If I left anything out, let me know!


----------



## DavePolaschek

In. Email on the way.


----------



## Keebler1

Following still trying to decide if I can play or not.


----------



## RichBolduc

Following


----------



## Bluenote38

I'm with Keebler - not sure yet, I don't have to forge one do I? I have a couple blanks.


----------



## DavePolaschek

No need to forge one, Bill. I probably won't be, but I might do stock removal and heat treating. Or I might just epoxy some wood onto a sharp scrap, wrap it in friction tape, and call it good.


----------



## bobasaurus

Alright, I'm in. It's been a long time since I was last in a swap and I need a new project anyways. Will probably be a chef's knife as that's what I'm interested in.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Wish I could.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Not sure I'll be in on this. It's too hot to forge right now and I would feel lame sending a kit knife even though I have some old ones hanging around from before I started forging. I'm also in the midst of a bench build and working on cabinets so all I would have time for is kits. Kind of lame coming from a guy that has the means to do more than a kit.

So I think I'm out.


----------



## bobasaurus

Darn Dave, it would have been nice to have my forging comrade along for the ride. Maybe you'll get a cooler day and change your mind. I can't imagine trying to work outside in AZ though… anything over about 85 F here means I'm done.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

We are still in triple digits here. Doesn't look like it'll stop for awhile. I can handle low 90's but anything more it's horrible standing in front of a 1500 degree furnace blowing at me.

It's been the worst summer in AZ history. A rough one for sure.


----------



## Bluenote38

> No need to forge one, Bill. I probably won't be, but I might do stock removal and heat treating. Or I might just epoxy some wood onto a sharp scrap, wrap it in friction tape, and call it good.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


That last one is definitely my speed. Or maybe a wooden butter knife


----------



## bobasaurus

.... done:


----------



## DavePolaschek

I may not be forging, but I do need to anneal a couple old Nicholson files (believe they're good steel, not just the new case-hardened files). Just need to get them workable with files and a 8" bench grinder. Do either Dave or Allen have a recipe for that?

I've got a Hell's Forge single burner forge supposed to be arriving next week, so we'll see…


----------



## jeffswildwood

> We are still in triple digits here. Doesn't look like it'll stop for awhile. I can handle low 90's but anything more it's horrible standing in front of a 1500 degree furnace blowing at me.
> 
> It's been the worst summer in AZ history. A rough one for sure.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Dave, that is hard for me to imagine when I'm already in sweat shirts with weather in the 50's.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> .... done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bobasaurus


Nice! I used to find a lot of these at work.


----------



## JohnMcClure

I'm in for the banter, not participating though.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Made me laugh, Allen!

My first pair of marking knives that were sent off in my first knife swap looked a lot like shanks. Might have to remember to anneal some brass…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That hells forge will be fine Dave. That's all I use. Just heat the file to red and let it air cool and it'll be soft enough to shape to what you want. It'll obviously need a heat treat after that.


----------



## Keebler1

Those who cast alumilite. Just got my pressure pot. Gonna check it for leaks. Do yall think 1.5 hrs is long enough for a leak test before putting first casting in?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Dave. There were people on various knife forums saying I had to heat to red two or three times if I air cooled, or one time if I packed it in pre-heated vermiculite, or two times if I drenched it in the tears of a virgin…

There seem to be a lot of differing opinions out there.


----------



## Keebler1

Another question which pressure to go with?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dave, you might want to look for some castable refractory to go over the wool the forge will come with. The fibers on that wool are dangerous. Definitely just skip it so you can enjoy your retirement. The refractory does A LOT of things other than stabilize the wool so it's worth the effort regardless and not crazy spendy or time consuming. Do it please.

Also, you just need to ruin the heat treat currently on the steel. You can do it three times or three hundred, same result as the first time really. Just get it hot and air cool and I guarantee it won't be hardened anymore. Do it twice if you want to split the difference.

Keebs I usually go to 60psi. Seems to work. I think an hour and a half test fire is sufficient. Shorter even would probably work.


----------



## bobasaurus

Dave P it depends some on the type of steel, but for old files Dave's technique should work. If it's still hard after, try heating to red/orange, turn off the forge, and leave it in the forge while it cools slowly. If it still doesn't work, try vermiculite.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, you might want to look for some castable refractory to go over the wool the forge will come with. The fibers on that wool are dangerous.


The forge comes with refractory a guy needs to mix up and put over the wool. At least that's what it says on the amazon page. And lots of warnings to make sure to do that before starting to play.

I think maybe the people saying you need to heat files multiple times are doing it with a handheld torch, where you might not get the file heated evenly and all the way through on the first try.

But if I have trouble with the file, I have a plan B. And a plan C. So I'll have something ready to ship one way or another.



> Dave P it depends some on the type of steel, but for old files Dave's technique should work.


Thanks, Allen. My only real question on the file is whether it's new enough to be one of the case-hardened modern files, but from the layer of dust on it in the hardware store when I bought it last fall, I suspect it was pretty old.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Here's some from the last knife swap https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/tag/2017+Knife+swap Looks like not everyone tagged.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> .... done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bobasaurus


There's a prize everyone will covet.


----------



## pottz

i might jump in this one,ill tell in the next couple days.


----------



## Keebler1

Jeff can i have till next saturday afternoon to decide? Want to try something but itll take a week to set up so i know itll work


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff can i have till next saturday afternoon to decide? Want to try something but itll take a week to set up so i know itll work
> 
> - Keebler1


For a swap veteran like you, what's a day. You got it buddy. But I have confidence in you, it will work!


----------



## clieb91

Thanks Jeff, On my watch list and pushing around an idea or two that may be worth it. I want to get involved just not sure about the time at this time of year.

Oh and on a side note, not kidding about the temps. The past few mornings have been down right cold around here.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Well the wood river spindle sander is a no go. Got a message from the seller today stating he had to have $100 for it when he already agreed to $80. Turns out he supposedly had someone offer him $150 for it. Sad thing is I wouldve given him $100 for it had he not already agreed to $80. On a side note when cutting the back off the boxes and drawers how much should I cut off? I resawed 8/4 padauk and have that glued to the front and back of the maple. I was thinking 1/4" but dont want to cut too little off it doesnt go back together easily


----------



## Keebler1

What about this handheld spindle sander?


----------



## Lazyman

I doubt that the HH model has enough reach for all but the thinnest bandsaw boxes unless you can sand from both sides. I think that it is mostly for sanding edges of 3/4-1" boards. Triton makes what looks like an identical one that has table inserts for mounting in a table.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok have a max bid of 75 on the tabletop wen lets see if i get it


----------



## Keebler1

What about this sander for shaping knife scales? Should I buy it now for $49 or what would you offer for it?


----------



## bobasaurus

I've heard that it's pretty chinsy, more of a toy than anything. I used my 6×48 woodworking stationary belt sander for a long time as my knife grinder, it kind of worked. Can't beat the 2×72 belt grinder though, it is fantastic but very expensive. There are a couple kits for them on ebay that are a bit more affordable than prebuilts.


----------



## bobasaurus

I've also heard the grizzly one is pretty good for the money, but still $$$:

https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-Knife-Belt-Sander-Buffer/G1015


----------



## bobasaurus

For a more professional setup, I'd be tempted to go with this company:

https://www.ameribrade.com/grinder-build


----------



## jeffswildwood

I feel sorry now going with the harbor freight one. But testing it, it has proven to be a beast!


----------



## Keebler1

Think with allens comments I will get the HF one for my knife scales


----------



## bobasaurus

You know, for the money the HF belt sander doesn't seem too bad:

https://www.harborfreight.com/1-in-x-30-in-belt-sander-61728.html

Make sure to find a 20% off coupon, they always exist for HF.


----------



## bobasaurus

If you do get this, buy a lot of the coarsest belts available… you chew through them very quickly, and HF abrasives are pretty terrible. Maybe even get your 1×30 belts elsewhere, like at trugrit or combat abrasives.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> If you do get this, buy a lot of the coarsest belts available… you chew through them very quickly, and HF abrasives are pretty terrible. Maybe even get your 1×30 belts elsewhere, like at trugrit or combat abrasives.
> 
> - bobasaurus


I bought extra 80's but will be ordering the assortment set from amazon. The one came on it is very abrasive. The only flaw I see (so far) is it takes longer to change belts then I like.


----------



## bobasaurus

These ceramic belts would be ideal for metal:

https://trugrit.com/product/1-x-30-36-hogger-ceramic/
https://trugrit.com/product/1-x-30-50-hogger-ceramic/
https://trugrit.com/product/1-x-30-80-hogger-ceramic/

I would probably go with the ceramic 50 grit for coarse, then switch to a few higher grits… say 120, 220, 400 then hand sand for a really nice satin:

https://trugrit.com/product-category/abrasives/abrasive-belts/abrasive-belts-by-size/1x30/


----------



## bobasaurus

You probably want 10x more of the coarse belts than the fine, you seriously burn through them quick.

Edit: maybe 5x more thinking about my usage


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I guess I will try this one again if you will have me Jeff LOL :<))


----------



## Keebler1

Central machinery is usually not part of 20% coupons

First casting. Let me know what you think. Also look at notes and tell me if Im doing something wrong.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I guess I will try this one again if you will have me Jeff LOL :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Glad to have you buddy. ))


----------



## Keebler1

Ok Im in. Just sent email


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Ok Im in. Just sent email
> 
> - Keebler1


Wooo hooo, what a great crowd we got started!


----------



## clieb91

Count Me in… My reminder is up










CtL


----------



## Keebler1

If I wanted to glue up two bricks of cast alumilite whats the best way to do it? Thinking about bandsaw box out of it. I assume just rough up the surfaces and use 2 part epoxy?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Welcome Chris!


----------



## Keebler1

Anyone have issues with no wood being used for this project?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

that would be JEFFS call as it states in the listing quote *Whatever you choose to make, the scales or handle must be made of wood. Were wood workers right?*

although I didnt follow orders either I forgot to take pictures BEFORE :<((

now to my ? How do knife makers feel about U.S.A. STEEL ?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Keebs, that cast material is pretty brittle. Just an FYI, might not work as easily as you might think for a whole bandsaw box or even as a single component as a knife handle. They've done it on forged in fire but I can't even count on both hands how many times someone drills through or tries to pin their handles and the scales break it happens a ton on that show. Something to think about.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Anyone have issues with no wood being used for this project?
> 
> - Keebler1


I don't want to be a bad guy, but let's use some wood. There are options to that wood thing though. Maybe use stabilized to get that look. I've seen some that are very pretty. And it's still wood.  Dave K is correct, on forged in fire I see more of the brittle stuff crack then actually get used. Hope it's not a problem.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> although I didnt follow orders either I forgot to take pictures BEFORE :<((
> 
> now to my ? How do knife makers feel about U.S.A. STEEL ?
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tony, I did the same thing last time. Did a recondition and forget the before picture! 
USA Steel? Is there another kind? )


----------



## jeffswildwood

I know of at least two guys who got cleavers in the mail that would make *great* recondition projects! ))


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm on the fence for this but leaning slightly to the joining… Going to see what kits I can find really as much as I'd really live to make one without a forge…

This is a double dye stabilized hybrid buckeye burl handle I'm currently working on.



















This is the original handle that was on it










Rich


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Rich. The newest woodcraft flyer has several kits on sale.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Come on Rich! I'm waiting. )) I invited a few to join also, one is just getting back from evacuation so he's waiting. The other not heard from . That's Vernon, (poospleasures). I hope he's Ok. Seems he had some health problems before. What happened to Ken! Looking for him also.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I do hope Vernon is ok i thinks he makes the best wooden knifes i ever seen :<))))))))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ken bought a Harley, hasn't seen his shop since.


----------



## RichBolduc

I thought Ken's squirrel army revolted on him and demanding better working conditions.

Rich


----------



## Keebler1

If he doesnt show up by weds i think everyone should send him a pm till he gets here


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Send Kenny a BM….will do!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Send Kenny a BM….will do!
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


*BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :<))))))))*


----------



## HokieKen

Dave, your BM was loud and clear!

Sorry all, I'm gonna have to sit this one out too. I already have some machining jobs I owe myself and others and Christmas is coming up fast :-( But, mostly I'm just having way too much fun riding my bike and hunting season starts soon 

I haven't totally ruled it out yet but I'm 90% sure I'm a no-show on this one…


----------



## Keebler1

Sure get your beer then abandon us lol. Tell me how much I should have asked for this knife. Those are stabilized wood scales. Keep in mind I did get the knife kit for 9.99.


----------



## HokieKen

Doesn't matter what you got the kit for Keebler. I can get enough 1095 to make that knife for a couple of bucks. I sure wouldn't sell it for $5 though ;-) It's all about the value added. If the scales are applied and flushed to the steel cleanly, that knife would be a good deal at $50 IMO. Those Woodriver knives are actually very well designed and hold an edge very nicely.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok just wanted to see if I was asking too much. Havent been paid for it yet but will get $70 for it once I deliver it. I figure at that price I have just enought to go buy another setup like that without the brass pins at full price.


----------



## EarlS

> Sorry all, I m gonna have to sit this one out too. But, mostly I m just having way too much fun riding my bike and hunting season starts soon
> 
> - HokieKen


Just how long does it take to hit a deer on that new motorcycle? Isn't that what the "hunting season" is in your area?


----------



## HokieKen

$70 is a good price on both sides Keebler.

I thought the bike would be a good way to hunt Earl but the damn thing's too loud. They hear me coming too soon :-(


----------



## DavePolaschek

I have managed to sneak up on deer multiple times on my KLR 650, Ken. You just need to buy a better bike.


----------



## HokieKen

As someone who's only owned dirt and trail bikes in the past Dave, I can honestly say the comfort of the ride on a cruiser is a more than equal tradeoff for the lack of venison ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

I had one like this in my younger day. Key West Florida. I was young and stupid then, wonder I lived. I actually took it to 90 mph. SMH


----------



## GR8HUNTER

MY FIRST ONE :< )))))))
and yes very lucky to be alive


----------



## jeffswildwood

Come on Ken! You can do it!


----------



## HokieKen

I got you both beat. Here's my first bike in all it's 90 cc glory!









Bought it for $150 when I was twelve with money I made mowing lawns and splitting firewood. Spent far more time trying to get it to start than I did actually riding it ;-)


----------



## EarlS

When I was in college, I got tossed over a car riding on the back of a motor cycle when some dumba$$ ran a stop sign in front of us and my buddy had to lock up the brakes. I fractured my hand and got pretty banged up. I was wearing shorts, a tee shirt, and flip flops. That was the last time I rode on a motorcycle. Instead, I took up bicycle racing since that is SO MUCH safer.


----------



## HokieKen

You obviously didn't have proper training on how to sit in that particular seat Earl. Watch this instructional video before you attempt it again.


----------



## Lazyman

The Rodeo. Definitely.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## GR8HUNTER

technically this was my very first why my knees hurt today :<((((









also a teaser 









and an OPPPPSSSSS


----------



## jeffswildwood

Tony, my gosh! The first cut in the knife swap. I hope it's the last but somehow I think wood workers making sharp objects, it won't be the last.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I spent three hours doing some knife drawing this evening. I can design a project in no time but getting a blade, bolster and tang designed to a way I'm happy with is tough! Trial and error, cut it out of wood, check the feel and start again.


----------



## HokieKen

Wow. You win Tony! That bike is cool as hell! That thumb ain't though. Be careful out there fellas!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> technically this was my very first why my knees hurt today :<((((
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Mine was nearly exactly the same, but darker blue. No shocks, was a back killer.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Not a teaser, but resawing some elm for drawer fronts for my boring tools till:










I've got about 8 inches to go, then it's back to building bookcases while I wait for my forge to ship. And maybe start working on plan B in case it doesn't.

As for "first bike," mine was my 2012 KLR 650.










It's a pretty comfortable dual-sport, now that I've jacked the suspension up by a couple inches.


----------



## Keebler1

I just bit the bullet and ordered some knife scales on ebay instead of using the ones I have already


----------



## EarlS

Neighbor just got his 9 yr old son a bike like Tony's. I spent last weekend with the shop garage door open watching him pile it in over and over again. There were some rather spectacular crashes for just riding around their yard. I guess Mom must have been out for the day because Dad was out there cheering him on with a beer in hand.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

sounds like a GR8 dad to me Earl :<)))

just wait till he shows the son how to drive it after a case


----------



## bobasaurus

Here is an experimental knife I made last year (no handle on this one yet), 5 layers fused and very carefully forged and ground before etching. Steel, nickel, steel, nickel, steel:










I made a second one and got it finished up as a gift later on:










Cocobolo handle. Here is the full album:



http://imgur.com/lmS2N6Y


----------



## bobasaurus

And here's a quick one I made from a railroad spike with a piece of an old file forge welded on to make the cutting edge:


----------



## bobasaurus

Some more knives while I'm showing off:


----------



## jeffswildwood

Allen, your work is so amazing.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*IM WORRIED* I'm in the wrong swap with Allen here :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Very nice Allen! I'll be working toward a fancy set of kitchen knives this winter when the forge is tolerable. It's amazing what can be done forge welding steel. The patterns can be amazing.

I've done my fair share of forge welding for sure. Even for one of the mallet swaps. It's gratifying.

The wife wants a set of kitchen knives and wants a forge welded pattern in them all. She would rather get a sexy knife and have to oil it then an easy stainless knife. Chef knives and kitchen knives are so thin. I'm definitely excited for the challenge. I bought a log splitter press from Grant and expect that to do the heavy lifting for me.


----------



## duckmilk

You need to just pray he is not your recipient Tony )) Allen is very talented.

Wife says "we" have too many things to do around here and "I" don't have time to do this. I'm not going to join now, BUT, I'll try to stick an old chinese file in the fire and beat on it just to see what it might do.


----------



## bobasaurus

Thanks all. Dave, that log splitter will be handy once you convert it into a forging press… wish I had anything better than my measly arms. A good kitchen knife is so nice to use, I use one pretty much daily.


----------



## HokieKen

Glad Allen is pulling this gang up out of the gutter ;-) I'm definitely sitting out now. No sense playing if I can't win!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> You need to just pray he is not your recipient Tony )) Allen is very talented.
> 
> Wife says "we" have too many things to do around here and "I" don t have time to do this. I m not going to join now, BUT, I ll try to stick an old chinese file in the fire and beat on it just to see what it might do.
> 
> - duckmilk





> Glad Allen is pulling this gang up out of the gutter ;-) I'm definitely sitting out now. No sense playing if I can't win!
> 
> - HokieKen


Just think, Allen could get one of yours or Dave K.'s name if you joined. Just saying,


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Allen, it's already converted and I wired it up. Just need some better weather. Has a 5HP single phase Baldor motor on it. Should squishy nice.


----------



## duckmilk

That would be nice! Need to fire the forge this weekend while the wife is gone. I'll see if my forging skills are up to it. I'm still a newbie at this game, but having a forge makes me not want to resort to buying a kit.
But, the sign up date is a little too close for me though.


----------



## bobasaurus

Wow Dave. How did you go about converting it? What are you using for jaws/dies?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

you can do it duckmilk :<)))
you are no more of a noobie then i am


----------



## GrantA

It came from a knife maker's shop in North Georgia Allen, I bought his complete shop and Dave took that press and an evenheat oven off my hands. It has one or two basic dies. It definitely works ;-)
I have another hydraulic pump & cylinder setup to turn into a vertical press or it'd still be in GA.


----------



## bobasaurus

This is what I want to build someday:



http://imgur.com/slETR


----------



## clieb91

Allen, That is some awesome work. Love the railroad spike one. I can certainly see how one of those presses would come in handy. 
As much as I would love to get into smithing just don't have the time or the space. A kit will be used in the whatever I come up with.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

Spiffy knives, Allen!

Hey, my Hell's Forge has shipped! Supposed to be here this week! So I should have managed to burn myself pretty thoroughly by the weekend!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yep Allen, mine looks almost identical other than mine is ugly and rusty. Identical otherwise.

I still need to convert it to use a foot pedal and make some more dies. I have steel for dies when I figure out exactly what I want. Excited to use it. Forge welding is going to be awesome with it. It'll save me hours.

Grant gave me an excellent deal on that and the HT oven shipped to AZ.


----------



## bobasaurus

Dave, I can't tell you how jealous I am. Someday I may bite the bullet and order a coal iron works press. Was there any modification to the speed of the press, or is the stock motor speed acceptable?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Honestly I don't know if this was electric to start with. That's literally how I got it and plan to leave it other than foot controls, there is a chance I might figure out a way to stand it up at some point if it gets annoying but that won't be soon at all. I'll take a wire wheel to it this winter and get as much done as possible until it's too hot again.

It's fast. Way faster than I imagined it would be. Faster than the ones you see on forged in fire.

I actually planned to grab a coal iron one at some point in my life until Grant sent me pics of the knife shop haul and I kept telling him how crappy it was so he would sell it to me. That plus a 22" even heat oven and I was a happy camper.


----------



## poospleasures

Hello Jeff and all you guys from the swaps. I am proud you for thinking of me. I did have health problems and still have some. Hope all of you have good help and can stay safe. The big one is age. I am still in the shop most days, just not as many hours. Thanks for the thoughts on wooden knives. Just finished #1114 this past week and somewhere over 500 of the flip top display boxes. I still get a lot of calls for repairs and projects no one else wants to fool with. Since my skills for making metal knives still has not improved I will not be joining this swap. I still look at lumber jocks every day and do appreciate all the great projects guys post. Thanks again, Vernon


----------



## jeffswildwood

Vernon, So glad your hanging in there. Sure would be nice to have you in the swap but I do understand. I still have my wooden knife and love it. It gets showed off a lot.


----------



## GrantA

I thought you guys would like this one -
RULES OF LIFE 
1.) Money cannot buy happiness but it's more comfortable to cry in a Mercedes than on a bicycle.

2.) Forgive your enemy but remember the bastard's name.

3.) Help someone when they are in trouble and they will remember you when they're in trouble again.

4.) Alcohol does not solve any problems, but then again, neither does milk.


----------



## RichBolduc

Things were looking good. I just finished these scales…


















Someone saw them and asked if I could do a kitchen set for them…. So now I'm doing 4 damascus chef knives with figured cocobolo scales for a bride to give her husband….. -_-

Still going to see if I'll have time for this swap.

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

Glad you're hanging in, Vernon! Sorry you can't join us.

Rich, just do five and send one off in the swap! Easy-peasy! ;-)

My forge arrived today. Either mixing up the refractory for it tomorrow morning or running to town to pick up a truckload more of pine for my bookcases, depends on whether the lumber yard has it ready for me or not.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

glad to see your still kicking Vernon :<))

a very beautiful knife Rich :<))

ahhhh … nice to be retired Dave P. huh :<))

I'm a couple steps farther along


----------



## RichBolduc

I did order 5 cocobolo scales for that 4 knife kitchen set…...

Rich



> Glad you're hanging in, Vernon! Sorry you can't join us.
> 
> Rich, just do five and send one off in the swap! Easy-peasy! ;-)
> 
> My forge arrived today. Either mixing up the refractory for it tomorrow morning or running to town to pick up a truckload more of pine for my bookcases, depends on whether the lumber yard has it ready for me or not.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Jeff … just add Rich to the list please :<)) THANKS


----------



## DavePolaschek

> ahhhh … nice to be retired Dave P. huh :<))


Yeah, but my sweetie knows I'm retired, so I get plenty of other projects, too. Spent this morning rechecking all the bait stations and refilling them. There was a mouse poop on the patio, so the battle will intensify for a while.



> I did order 5 cocobolo scales for that 4 knife kitchen set……


Sure sounds to me like you're planning to be in, Rich. ;-)

No call from the lumber yard yet, so I guess it's time to get ready to mix up the refractory for the forge.


----------



## EarlS

> Vernon, So glad your hanging in there. Sure would be nice to have you in the swap but I do understand. I still have my wooden knife and love it. It gets showed off a lot.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


+1 - I really like my wooden knife and storage box as well!!!!!! Glad to hear you are doing well.


----------



## RichBolduc

https://study.com/academy/lesson/what-is-peer-pressure-definition-lesson-quiz.html

Rich


----------



## bndawgs

What's everyone using for spray adhesive? my 3m 77 can lost the aerosol and won't spray anymore.

HD doesn't seem to carry it in store anymore. i see there's a loctite brand and gorilla glue spray.

mainly just looking for random tasks including attaching templates to wood


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> ahhhh … nice to be retired Dave P. huh :<))
> 
> Yeah, but my sweetie knows I'm retired, so I get plenty of other projects, too. Spent this morning rechecking all the bait stations and refilling them. There was a mouse poop on the patio, so the battle will intensify for a while.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


You should just get yerself one of these , Dave. Mouse poop problem solved.


----------



## clieb91

Brian, Looks like that would certainly help. Wonder if they will work indoors as I am sure there is a tiny guest in my shop and the four legged one is not much help.

Rich that is an awesome looking handle.

In Other news parts on the way for my plan A project 

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

Brian, I think we've got all the individual pieces of that around here already. The hawks and bobcats do a number on the mice, as do the snakes. But every fall, there's a few mice that decide they're going to try and become indoor mouses. Oh well.

Didn't get the lumber (they wrote my phone number down wrong), and didn't mix the refractory. Did build another bookcase though. And tomorrow morning we're picking up the lumber, including a stick of ash for making legs for the hardware cabinet I'll build this winter, some paint, and some groceries. Something else on the errand list in town too, but I don't remember it.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Brian, I think we've got all the individual pieces of that around here already. The hawks and bobcats do a number on the mice, as do the snakes. But every fall, there's a few mice that decide they're going to try and become indoor mouses. Oh well.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


We have mouses try and come in. But with six cats, they would be considered suicidal.


----------



## RichBolduc

Damn it… Time to sell my 6" long bed jointer….

Thanks Wahuda 

Rich


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> We have mouses try and come in. But with *six* cats, they would be considered suicidal.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


i do hope your not turning into a crazy cat lady :<)))))))



> Damn it… Time to sell my 6" long bed jointer….
> 
> Thanks Wahuda
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


that do look sweet Rich :<))))


----------



## RichBolduc

I'll let you know when it arrives…. -_- Going to sell my Delta 37-866X 6" long bed to make up some of the cost. I do such little flat work, the 10" short bed should be more than sufficient.

Rich



> Damn it… Time to sell my 6" long bed jointer….
> 
> Thanks Wahuda
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> that do look sweet Rich :<))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


----------



## GR8HUNTER

it does look even better then the Cutech :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Very nice Rich. I have the 8" Cutech now and dig it but 10" would be awesome. Obviously there wasn't a 10" version when I got mine or I would have done it.


----------



## Keebler1

Didnt wahuda buy out cutech?


----------



## bndawgs

> Didnt wahuda buy out cutech?
> 
> - Keebler1


Yes


----------



## Keebler1

First three resin blocks cut up


----------



## jeffswildwood

> We have mouses try and come in. But with *six* cats, they would be considered suicidal.
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> i do hope your not turning into a crazy cat lady :<)))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I just might be. ;-)))


----------



## mistermoe

I'm in. Now I gotta put my shop back together to make sparks fly!


----------



## clieb91

Keebler Those look pretty nice.

Welcome to the fun Mistermoe.

CtL


----------



## jeffswildwood

Welcome mistermoe! And welcome Rich also.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

so sign up is closed now Jeff ? ?

and if so when do we get our names ?

*THANKS :<))*


----------



## Keebler1

First items turned with my own cast blanks


----------



## GR8HUNTER

very nice Keebs :<)))


----------



## mistermoe

It's gonna be fun. Now all I have to do is learn how to make a knife. And then make one. Easy. No pressure. Lol.

BUT I GET TO PLAY WITH FIIIIIIRRREEEE. So, it's gonna be great.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> so sign up is closed now Jeff ? ?
> 
> and if so when do we get our names ?
> 
> *THANKS :<))*
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Yea, looks like sign up is closed. But if anyone on the fence wants to jump in, I say it's Ok until Monday. As for assigning names, I said it was after progress pictures…....But with only eight of us in the swap, I could be persuaded to send them out one day next week. All of us (except one) is a swap veteran and the one new guy seems really excited to roll with us. So it may just work out!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> It s gonna be fun. Now all I have to do is learn how to make a knife. And then make one. Easy. No pressure. Lol.
> 
> BUT I GET TO PLAY WITH FIIIIIIRRREEEE. So, it s gonna be great.
> 
> - mistermoe


I been in the same boat Moe. I got in the screwdriver swap, then said "how do you make a screwdriver". Hang in there, you'll get it but remember if the fire thing don't work out, there's other options. ))


----------



## RichBolduc

I would love to know my guy so I could customize or maybe even fully change up my idea.

Rich


----------



## clieb91

Jeff, I'd be good with early assignments as well. Looking forward to starting this week.

Keebler, Turned out looking pretty good. Is thata coffee scoop?

CtL


----------



## jeffswildwood

So does no one have any objections?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Welcome, MisterMoe! Don't feel as if you *have* to play with fire for the swap.

I've already built my bonus. Now I have to do the main attraction, but I also made a little progress on plan B (which is looking like I want to keep it for myself if I can). I'm good with getting names whenever Jeff sends them. I don't think I'm going to be customizing things much on this one. But I have no objections, either.

I also keep turning out bookcases. Looks like four boxes a week is a good pace with lots of time for honey-dos and fun distracting projects and a swap.


----------



## Keebler1

Chris thats a measuring spoon from penn state ind kit. I made my wife a set for her birthday and blew a blank apart turning it and just now got around to finishing it. I hope I have some progress by pic time. My parts should be here next week but I have a charity event all day next saturday


----------



## clieb91

Dave, Book storage is looking good, lots of progress.

Keebler, I should have guessed that as Sophia turned a set for her cooking teacher last year and since she has yet to be able to deliver them they are still sitting in the shop.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Dave I need some shelving for dvds wanna make me some after your bookcases….theyre looking nice dave


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, guys. It's slow, but I'm getting there. And my sweetie is being pretty patient about my slow pace, as long as I keep making progress, so that's nice.

Also this week, I made another clamp rack for my cleats, and also a screwdriver rack so I could finally get my screwdrivers off the bench. Of course I got it put together and immediately realized I hadn't made enough room to store all of my screwdrivers (I've got a pair for adjusting things on hand-planes that will probably stay in the plane till, for example).

Looks like eight of us in the swap, unless we have a last-minute addition. Should be fun!


----------



## Keebler1

I might have 1 more entry for the swap. Guy at church just started doing knives and might be interested in joining


----------



## GrantA

I'll regret it on reveal day but I'm just gonna be a heckler on this one and try to distract you guys with my other projects 
With that said I have a large assortment of blade steels, bolster materials, scales, pins etc if anyone needs anything.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

hi Grant please send me a finished knife so i have something to show as progress :<)))


----------



## RichBolduc

I can cast custom scales and stabilize also if needed.

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Oh yeah speaking of that yall check out what Rich cast for me! This was a piece of Manzanita burl cast with translucent red resin.

















I turned it into a bangle bracelet for my wife and gave it to her on our 15th anniversary Thursday


----------



## GR8HUNTER

hi Rich please send me a finished knife so i have something to show as progress and also a bracelet for my wife :<)))


----------



## Keebler1

Nice bracelet Grant


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Rich cast that bracelet Kevin :<)))


----------



## Keebler1

Rich cast it but Grant made it into the bracelet if im not mistaken. Either way both did a great job


----------



## GrantA

Lol yeah rich cast the red square block. I took it from there with hole saws and the lathe ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

all *I know* for sure is its very beautiful :<))


----------



## clieb91

Those look great. nice collab.

Happy Anniversary, we just celebrated 16 on Friday. My wife got a dutch oven, which she really wanted.  I only made the card this year.

CtL


----------



## duckmilk

Mine was yesterday Chris, 17 years. My wife is in OK at a horse event. She texted me last night to remind me what day it was, oops. Happy Anniversary to both of you!

Beautiful bracelet Grant, beautiful wood Rich.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> My wife got a dutch oven, which she really wanted.
> 
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


My wife absolutely hates it when I give her a Dutch oven.

Nice bracelet Grant. I didn't think you made stuff, just bought stuff. 

Happy anniversary fellas!


----------



## GrantA




----------



## GrantA

Thanks for the compliments and happy anniversary to the rest of you guys too! It's a popular time.of year to get married I suppose

Any of y'all cooking today? 
I'm sipping on this and it's *very* tasty, I figured I'd like it but wow- I recommend it even though it cost $4 for the one. Don't worry Kenny I know you wouldn't buy it but I also know you wouldn't like it ;-p









I'm using the sous vide some more today, about to take some potatoes out and cool the water back down for these chicken breasts, mmm should be tasty!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

damn you guys are young 16 and 17 years my last one was 38 years ago LOL :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Any of y'all cooking today?


Was supposed to be making a ragout today, but after lunch my honey went out to paint my five-board-bench, and I built the top for my forge table, so we decided we're eating out for dinner, and I'll make the ragout tomorrow.


----------



## duckmilk

Haha! My first one was 42 years ago. And when she gets back, we're going out also. My BD is tomorrow, joint celebration. I wish we were eating out in Santa Fe though.


----------



## mistermoe

Nice bracelet, Grant. Our 17th anniversary is on Veterans Day (a fitting day, but that's a 5-beer story) Dang you are setting a high bar. Maybe I will make her a knife if I get good at it! Haha.

I think I'm gonna have an A plan and a B plan for this swap. Plan A, rework one of my old barn-find files. That'll be a fun challenge. Plan B, start with a blank and focus more on the styling and sheath.

But man, if I have to squeeze in an anniversary bracelet like Grant… Oh boy…


----------



## RichBolduc

******************** my 4th anniversary is Wednesday.  I started lathe though.

But we've known each other since March 2001.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Took you 15 years to wear her down Rich?

Happy anniversary fellas!


----------



## RichBolduc

Pretty much. Lol. My persistence broke her finally.

Rich


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I might have 1 more entry for the swap. Guy at church just started doing knives and might be interested in joining
> 
> - Keebler1


He has to be a lumberjocks member and has to hurry and sign up! Should be no problem though.

Grant, that bracelet is awesome! Is it true your making everyone's knife for them?

Next year will be our 40th anniversary. Also February 14th.

Happy birthday Duck!

Moe, sounds like you have a plan. ))


----------



## clieb91

I knew that was going to get turned around somehow… 

Happy Bday Duck.. mines another 10 days away. October is the best time of the year for anniversaries and birthdays.

CtL


----------



## duckmilk

I agree Chris


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I wish we were eating out in Santa Fe though.


Wasn't very fancy. We just had hot subs from the local pizza place. Nice to have a night off cooking, though.

Happy birthday, Duck! They did have chocolate cake, but the best cake around here is the Tres Leches at La Plancha, which is walking distance. And there's the cheesecake at Arable, which is darned good too.


----------



## GrantA

So I needed to move my big lathe (8-9k lbs) out of the doorway to fit the excavator in for demo work. Juan and Carlos did not disappoint! 









Along with some friends they made it nearly effortless 









Since I have an addiction to ridiculously heavy old iron I invested in a pair of these Temco toe jacks and they're the best thing since forklifts right now! Highly recommended!


----------



## RichBolduc

Progress pic sent!!!!

Rich


----------



## Keebler1

Showoff


----------



## RichBolduc

It's not my fault the blade already got delivered.

Rich



> Showoff
> 
> - Keebler1


----------



## mistermoe

I got my blade to miter slot runout down to .001"... does that count as a progress pic? Now all I need is a new 220v line so I can actually spin it up.

I found an old farrier's rasp that I picked up from the Stoney Ridge Rock Farm (my Mom's old place in the woods, haha) that I'm gonna try out for the swap. It's mystery steel but it's a good vintage. Trail by fire!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Looks like it's just the eight of us.

I could send a progress pic of plan B, but I'd much rather ship plan A, on which I've made almost no progress so far. Oh well, the detours have been interesting. I've started making a lathe so I can make round legs for the table that's going to hold my forge, so it's kind of related to the knife making…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

cant wait to see your new lathe Dave :<))))

very nice job on adjusting the run out Moe :<)))

I'm waiting for name before i post my progress


----------



## DavePolaschek

> cant wait to see your new lathe Dave :<))))


It's not going to be too fancy, Tony. Here are the dead centers.










It'll get clamped to the bench, with a pipe clamp holding the back end, and a pipe clamp that holds the front doubling as a tool rest. Foot and bungee powered. I spent almost 5x as much on a gouge and a skew as I will on everything else, I hope.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I'm working on it guys. I been a little busy with sudden side projects like a funeral urn. I too have made progress also.


----------



## clieb91

Waiting on the parts I need to arrive for major progress to be made. Did some very basic trial and error and pretty sure I can make Plan A work.

Dave, Interested to see how that works. Sophia worked on a Spring lathe and loved it.

CtL


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dave, one recommendation, do something other than wood for the top.


----------



## GrantA

Dave I just don't see the resemblance *yet* but I'm anxiously waiting to see what you come up with. Treadle lathes intrigue me. I haven't looked into one very much or else I'll have to make one too so get after it! Are you gonna use a tree branch like I saw on one of the shows, maybe Roy Underwood?


----------



## duckmilk

.


----------



## duckmilk

> I found an old farrier s rasp that I picked up from the Stoney Ridge Rock Farm (my Mom s old place in the woods, haha) that I m gonna try out for the swap. It s mystery steel but it s a good vintage. Trail by fire!
> 
> - mistermoe


Moe, farrier's rasps are mystery steel depending on the manufacturer, but don't worry, they are all high carbon steel and hard and should work well. One tip (you may already know this), heat the rasp up to non-magnetic (usually a bright red) and let it cool down to where you can hold it. You might want to do that 1-2 more times. That will take the hardness out of it to the point that you can start forging and shaping your knife from it.



> I've started making a lathe so I can make round legs for the table that's going to hold my forge, so it's kind of related to the knife making…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


LOL. Use a spokeshave Dave and make that knife ;-))


----------



## bobasaurus

If you do heat a file/rasp/etc then cool slowly to pseudo-anneal it, after it's cool again try to remove any black scale (iron oxide) that has formed. Scale is really hard and difficult to abrade through. A wire wheel works great (use eye protection), or a soak in vinegar then a wire brushing works pretty well I hear.


----------



## mistermoe

Thanks for the tips, fellas. Here's my candidate piece along with some scale options. Got my mini forge supplies today, too. Been doing my research and I'm figuring a solid 60% chance of success with Plan A. Heat to non magnetic, air coo, repeat as necessary, Shape, normalize, harden, temper then sharpen. Er, something like that.

More like.. pray, do step one, then go from there.

That treadle lathe sounds pretty cool. Can't wait to see it spin.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> LOL. Use a spokeshave Dave and get on with the knife build ;-))


Actually got on with the knife prototype build today too, Duck. Annealed one old file, and got to grinding. It's looking knife-like enough that I'm going to try and harden it. Just have to get a gallon jug of oil at the grocery store tomorrow.



> Dave, one recommendation, do something other than wood for the top.


Yeah, I'm going to get a piece of plate steel to put on top of the wood, Dave. Per Duck's recommendation. Also something to buy on the trip tomorrow, if the hardware store has any steel. Or on Friday when we have to go all the way into town.



> Dave, Interested to see how that works. Sophia worked on a Spring lathe and loved it.


Well, it'll be pretty minimal, Chris. My goal is to have one I can set up quickly and tear down quickly too.



> Treadle lathes intrigue me. I haven't looked into one very much or else I'll have to make one too so get after it! Are you gonna use a tree branch like I saw on one of the shows, maybe Roy Underwood?


Nope. Bungie cord or two, Grant. Probably connected across the back of my bench, with the lathe arms clamped to the bench, and the foot lever running to the wall behind me. It'll take up a lot of space when it's set up, but it'll basically be three tubafors and a couple pipe clamps when it's torn down.

I had thought of getting an old treadle sewing machine, but that kinda limits my length, and my legs are long enough that I would have to modify the frame to use it comfortably anyhow, and I think I'm likely to want to do things 30-40 inches long, so I'm building one that'll be 40-44 inches between the dead centers, but I can adjust them down to nothing. And if I need to go longer, I just need to get a couple longer pieces of 3/4" black pipe to lengthen my pipe clamps. And if it doesn't work, I'll tear it apart and maybe build a treadle one with a flywheel instead of a reciprocating spring lathe.



> Scale is really hard and difficult to abrade through. A wire wheel works great


I can vouch for this. Luckily, my grinder has a coarse wheel on one side, and a wire wheel on the other. My other grinder will have a fine wheel and a buffer when I get those last few boxes unpacked.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dave, I'm excited to see how the lathe comes out.
I built one from 2×4s and a bungee a year or two ago, just to put a round tenon on the end of something as well as just to see if it would work. 
It did not work well! But, I was not using real turning tools either. And I didn't approach it with the patience you clearly possess. 
I have high hopes for yours!


----------



## Keebler1

Dang Dave the rest of us buy a lathe buy the tools then have to make a new workbench to set the lathe on and you can make one on the cheap that can be put away. Look forward to seei ngf what you make on it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, guys.

I looked pretty hard at buying a Laguna Revo 18-36 or a Shop Fox 16×46, and then the "oh, and you have to buy this other thing… and this other thing, just to use it" problem hit and I decided I could build my own cheaply enough.

Thing is, I already have a hollow auger for putting round tenons on things, so I don't even need to make it.


----------



## Lazyman

> I spent almost 5x as much on a gouge and a skew as I will on everything else, I hope.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Classic chicken and egg scenario. Once you've got the forge setup you could make your own gouges and skews.


----------



## duckmilk

Hey Dave, I got my plate steel from a welding shop. They had several good sizes of left-over material and I got it for a reasonable price.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah Duck, thanks. In Minneapolis, I know people and there are a half dozen guys who would probably give me what I need for free or a beer. Here, not so much yet. But Homer Depot carries 16ga sheet steel and we have to go there on Friday for other stuff for around the house, so I'll probably drop a twenty on a piece that'll do the job.

Thanks, Nathan. Still working on getting everything set up for reals, and like I said to Duck, I still need to work out the supply issue. But if I don't find a good local supply, I can always mail order.

Probably be a couple years before I work out all the kinks and can plan to be able to make tools I don't have.


----------



## GrantA

Guess what else the welding shop has? Also HD- table legs that are already round… aka pipe ;-)

That sheet metal should do fine for ya Dave. Do you have anything to use as an anvil yet?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Do you have anything to use as an anvil yet?


Yep. Got a cute little anvil at Big R last week. It's cast, but it oughta get me started.


----------



## bobasaurus

Dave, if you know someone who welds you might consider welding a steel plate to the top. Cast iron anvils like that are known as "anvil shaped objects" in blacksmithing groups since they mostly just dent when you try to use them, wasting all your energy from the hammer blows and destroying the anvil surface quickly. But for small knife work you might get away with it for a while. A better option for starting out might be a big lump of random steel from a scrap yard. I don't mean to disparage your purchase, but warning other newcomers away from these is my goal.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Allen, as with getting the plate steel for the table, I know plenty of guys who could help in MN, and I could probably have even found an antique anvil there pretty easily. Don't have the connections here in NM yet, and with the virus, I'm probably not going to make them soon.

I have met a guy who teaches metal shop at the community college, and I've been meaning to talk to him, but he's a neighbor whose phone number I don't have, so I'm reluctant to just walk over and knock on the door. And I haven't seen him out walking recently. But he wants to collaborate, since I've got a lot better setup for working wood than he'll ever have.

I'm pretty sure the little anvil-like-object will work for the knife work I'm wanting to do, even if it's complete putty. The horn looks like it'll work for making hook knives, which is one of the things I bought it for, but it doesn't make a happy ringing sound when I whack it with my bfh, so I'm not expecting it to be a great anvil. But for $50, it should get me started, and at some point we'll get past all the virus nonsense and I'll be able to build a network here. Or drive back to MN.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

hahaha I just noticed Dave was from MN. now NM :<))


----------



## clieb91

So post office said it delivered the stuff I needed for the project from Ebay… No stuff in my box for three days. Sent the seller a message and the only response I got was "Says it was Delivered" 
Sigh, Going back to the drawing board..

CtL


----------



## Lazyman

Chris, call your local post office and tell them it was not delivered. It can help to go in person if that doesn't work.


----------



## GrantA

Chris - like Nathan said and like I've stressed a lot lately it sems- call or visit the local postmaster they are usually very helpful.

Here's a good laugh to start the day haha


----------



## HokieKen

I don't see the problem Grant ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

*Chris*, also report that you haven't received the stuff on eBay. Don't contact the seller, but rather let eBay know. You'll either get a refund or the seller will get dinged, which *strongly encourages* the seller to help you track down the missing package.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Of course you don't, Kenny. That's the sliding dumbass of door installs! ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

I am waiting on a package fr9m usps also. This is the second time ive noticed a package go from usps facility in coppell to usps facility in greenville before heading back to melissa or mck8nney usps to be delivered. Makes no sense they couldnt send it to mckinney or melissa from coppell and get it delivered sooner


----------



## GrantA

> Of course you don't, Kenny. That's the sliding dumbass of door installs! ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


----------



## RichBolduc

So I have everything in for the main item… Still trying to figure out the bonus.

Rich


----------



## EarlS

My mom's birthday was in early September. We sent her a card 5 days before her birthday. It finally arrived on Oct 1. It took 24 days to go from IA to WY and then 3 more days to go about 3 miles from the post office to their mailbox.

Dave P - +1000!!!!! I think I might have hurt myself laughing. Grant you get bonus points for the set up!!!

Well Rich - if you need an idea for a bonus item, you could send me something - I know I'm not in the swap which is why it would be a bonus - for me. TIA


----------



## HokieKen

Oh, now I see! Using a 6-panel door with all that cheapass builder-grade base and door trim is ridiculous.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, my main project is coming along well enough that I'm wearing a band-aid now.

Still not sure I'll be able to ship it, but it'll cut. :-/


----------



## Keebler1

My parts came in for my swap item so I might be able to get started on it this weekend


----------



## Keebler1

I dont see much use other than shaping knife scales for this sander. What do yall think? Do yall use a sander like this for much?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I probably could use a sander like that for model work … as I deal with small parts sometimes .... BUT I dont really have the room for it ….. If I remember correctly i think Jeff just bought one :<))


----------



## bndawgs

Can't you use it to sharpen tools as well?


----------



## Keebler1

If I had tools that i used that needed sharpening Im sure i could but sont use many handtools. Thinking about getting some hss turning tools but ill get my parents to get me the grinder and wolverine jig for Christmas


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I wish I could make a Christmas list for my parents

Maybe you could use it to sharpen with a cup of water near ? I like to send my tools out my guy knows how to sharpen way better then me :<))))))))))


----------



## HokieKen

I have a 1×30 sander like that Keebler and I used to use it a lot for both wood and metal. Since I built my 2×72 belt grinder it's kinda gathered some dust because it's pretty much the same functionality. The think I really like about that style is that you can remove the platen from behind the belt which allows you to do slack belt grinding. There are also lots of belts available in that size that you can use for sharpening/polishing/grinding metal in addition to using it to shape wood.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yep, I have one of those HF ones in a cabinet long forgotten about. The 2X72 has replaced it. I should get rid of that 1X30 at some point. I would ship it out Keebs but I imagine it's just cheaper to buy one on coupon.


----------



## Keebler1

Unfortunately you arent able to use the 20% coupon on central machinery but it is only $50. About to order a blade stabilizer from carter for my bandsaw to help cut curves sharper and cleaner. Those two things together are what I wanted to spend on belt/spindle sander. Guess ill be sanding by hand on my christmas presents


----------



## Keebler1

Grant found something for you


----------



## DavePolaschek

Keebs, I've looked at both the 1×30 and 2×72 belt sanders. The 1×30s have the benefit of being cheap and not taking much space, but everyone I've talked to who "got serious" either has upgraded or wants to upgrade to a 2×72. That said, they're both useful for both wood and metal.

Got my pipe and pipe clamps today. Was going to start setting up the lathe, but I pulled a muscle in my leg late yesterday, so I'm taking a day off from the shop. Got the fire extinguisher to go with my forge though, so that's another thing to check off.

At Homer Depot, their website said 30-some pieces of plain 16 gauge steel, 12×24 inches in size. In the actual store? None. There was one sheet of galvanized, but my table is 16×19.5, so I would need at least two.

I ended up with a 3 foot square piece of 22 gauge aluminum diamond-plate, which should suffice for protecting the oak from heat. And I think my aviation snips can cut that.


----------



## Keebler1

Well blade stabilizer and 1×30 sander is on hold for a month. May not get the sander since i dont do many knives. Just picked this up for $150 guy said it was on a pallet he bought and it looks new.


----------



## RichBolduc

I have that sander and love it. The things a beast.

Rich


----------



## GR8HUNTER

does that ridgid sander oscillate ? ? :<))


----------



## bobasaurus

You can't beat 2×72 for knife making, there is really no comparison with quality, productivity, and belt life. But they cost anywhere from 10-50 times more than that HF unit unless you DIY. I love mine dearly though:


----------



## Keebler1

Tony yes that rigid is oscillating. You can get a WEN unit cheaper new. They are all over ebay. I saw several WEN units go for $165 or so on ebay


----------



## mistermoe

Well my takeaway from these recent posts is… I NEED MORE TOOLS!

I am not set up at all for knife building but that's part of the learning for me. I try something outside my wheelhouse, and figure out how to do it with the resources I have…. Until i realize that I really do need that new tool. Haha.

I would use a 1×30 if I had one, but I wouldn't buy one. Right now I'm looking around my shop and seeing which motor and which pulleys I could use to rig a 2" belt. So far it's a belt sander on a *********************************** engineering stand.

Gonna build my mini forge this weekend. I gotta get cracking…


----------



## Keebler1

Made my niece a diamond painting pen tonight. Found out I need to hold the blank on my lathe a different way so its bigger next time.


----------



## JohnMcClure

The update from my corner of the peanut gallery:









Roof isn't on yet, power isn't run yet, million more things to do… but I'm getting closer!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I am not set up at all for knife building but that's part of the learning for me. I try something outside my wheelhouse, and figure out how to do it with the resources I have…. Until i realize that I really do need that new tool. Haha.


I did my first knife swap project mostly with a spokeshave.

The neat thing about swaps is pushing yourself and figuring out something new. *And* justifying a new tool! ;-)

John, that's looking remarkably shop-like!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave, I remember that saw in that massive slab of wood and I still shutter. 

I have hunted all the markets and yard sales for just the perfect recondition knife. Just can't find it. Plan "B" time.


----------



## bobasaurus

What an amazing shop space, wish I had an area like that. Are you putting it all together yourself?


----------



## JohnMcClure

No Bob, it's a turnkey building. I cleared the area in the rear of my 1-acre lot, then the building folks did dirt work, slab, and now building. 
I'll be doing electrical with a moonlighting electrician.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

nice shop John :<))))))

looks like a GR8 dealio Keebs :<)))))

your achieving most of what these swaps are Moe pushing something new but always having a plan B :<))

thats a very nice 2×72 Allen :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Jeff, I still saw big chunks of wood apart with that saw. Or my Veritas tenon saw.

For the bbq swap I ended up hitting eBay to get the fork to recondition, but the knife blank came from Hock Tools. That same order just might have had my plan B piece of steel in it.


----------



## GrantA

Been tying up some loose ends so we could hit the road today, just got to Orlando with the wife & kids for a few days of fun at Universal Studios 

Keebler I actually already have a 37" wide belt but thanks ;-p

Dave that'll do nicely for a tabletop

Definitely no comparison between 1×30 and 2×72, performance or price! My new frame is on the short list, I have one that I tried something a little different on but it's finicky so I'm doing a more traditional one next. I'd say if you shop around and are handy you should be able to build one for about $500 on the low end.

John the shop is looking good!


----------



## bigblockyeti

John, it looks like they're moving along quickly. I poured my slab at the end of May and I've got about 1/3 of the shingles on the roof so far, then a little more framing, then wrap, windows, door, trim, siding and something for landscaping. It actually sounds like I have a long way to go after writing it all down.


----------



## Keebler1

Looks like johns building is a metal building. They go up faster but yours still should be finished by now yeti. Havitat can build a house start to finish in 6 weeks so a shop shouldnt even take that long


----------



## bobasaurus

Here's an old picture of a knife I forged, the red glow is satisfying:


----------



## bobasaurus

And some lovely colors after mig welding the seams of the 5 layer billet before forging:










I haven't touched the forge in a while thanks to smoke and a few medical issues, hope I'm still able to hammer.


----------



## bobasaurus

Here's a picture from forge welding the bit to a plane blade:


----------



## bobasaurus

Here is a little chef knife I made from steel cable, didn't get the top to properly weld but it still looks good. Sorry I'm spamming so many pictures, guess I'm bored.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice knives Allen


----------



## JohnMcClure

Steel cable!! That's pretty cool Allen. Thanks for sharing. 
Yeti, theres always so much more to be done!


----------



## GrantA

Good morning swappers! Thanks for sharing Allen, awesome work! 
When I was in AK a couple months ago we stopped and chatted with a guy who was on forged in fire, has a shop in Sterling AK. He had a piece of cable supposedly from the Hudson bay Bridge in NYC, must've been 3" diameter at least with I think 7 strands. He was commissioned to make a sweet of knives from it. Cool stuff!

I started the day on the wrong foot when my wife realized her little knife was in her purse so the security guards got a nice Spyderco Squeak :-( 
Wish I would've been quicker on the draw and just said I'd take it back then hide it in the bushes. Oh well. If anyone is there in the way out I'll try to buy it back.
Yall post up some cool blade work to make up for that ;-p


----------



## GR8HUNTER

instead of saying very nice knifes Allen … I will just share my prayers with you guys ….LORD my GOD please do not let me get Allen name in this swap AMEN :<))


----------



## Keebler1

Grant have fun at universal studios. You should be making your wife's knife not buying it shame on you.

While you are playing I get to take this trailer to Beaumont drop it and head back to McKinney.


----------



## EarlS

This drill press just popped up and it is just down the road. Thoughts?


----------



## DavePolaschek

That seems like a decent deal for a tailed post drill, Earl.

Doesn't sound like the happiest place on earth to me, Grant. :-(


----------



## GrantA

If you think about it much longer it'll be in someone else's shop! Looks good


----------



## EarlS

I'm waiting for him to contact me so I can go look at it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

So… I've discovered that the hardest part about making a bungie-powered lathe is finding a bungie that's the right length. A 2' bungie is too tight, and a 3' one has too much slack (when I mount up my 29" long test piece).

Guess I get to refigure the mounting points for the bungie cord… after I make and eat dinner.

The other thing that caused me more trouble than it ought is that one of my tubafors split lengthwise almost its entire length when I drilled an inch hole through it. Being a hack, I squirted some glue in the split, cranked a hose clamp down on the split end, and moved on.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I tried to make a tiny knife earlier.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice holding jig Yeti.

Grant, just that picture gives me heartburn and an ulcer. Have fun though ;-)

That DP is a no-brainer at that price Earl. The only con for one like that is the long spindle for the MT shaft. It's not bad but it just makes it longer so it amplifies any runout. Mine is like that though and hasn't been a problem. I rebuilt my spindle thougb with new bearings.


----------



## duckmilk

Following along. Have to work this weekend turning 2 closets into an office. This is old construction that has run into a lot of weird things including a 3" cast iron pipe inside a double wall that ran from floor to roof, didn't know what it was originally for. The guys cut it out on my day off.

My wife is at a horse event and today I stumbled on this sign. I think the same would apply to all of us.


----------



## EarlS

Still waiting for the guy to reply to my email about the drill press. No phone number o call or text, no address other than the town and it is literally a couple miles down the road.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I know that can be frustrating as heck. I bought a vintage 10" Porter Cable circular saw off a guy in MI who advertised it on FB, I sent a check and didn't hear back from him for a week, I was getting worried. Turns out he was on vacation (didn't disclose that) when the check probably arrived. It's allegedly on it's way right now via UPS but I don't have a tracking number so I'm again hoping for the best.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, it kinda works.




  






There are a bunch of little things I can tweak, but I'll probably make a few things round-ish and then set it aside for later.


----------



## EarlS

I am the proud owner of a craftsman 150 drill press. I have been going through everything. Looks like there are some tightening screws and such missing. I will be hitting up the group with questions since this is my first vintage tool that needs some fixing up.




























Dangit -looks like the pics from the phone want to show up sideways.


----------



## GrantA

Awesome Dave! 
That looks sweet Earl!!


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Earl. When are you shipping your other drill press to me


----------



## EarlS

Keebler - if you really want it….....????


----------



## Keebler1

I have a benchtop ryobi that seldom gets used just messing with ya Earl


----------



## GR8HUNTER

first thing i would do is put a counter weight on that heavy table :<)) *NICE SCORE :<))*


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow! That's a awesome drill press.


----------



## GrantA

I'm gonna be in line for the next 2 hours for the escape from Gringotts bank so why not look at drill presses a little hehe 
This may be useful to you Earl

This is kinda neat too

Keeping it swap related, I bet this dude could keep a blade hot!









I have no clue what this is supposed to be

















But who or whatever works with it also has a cool little work cart with an anvil!


----------



## jeffswildwood

OK guys. After giving it a lot of thought, I did decide to send out names (very) early. There are only eight of us and all but one is a swap veteran. I know all of you guys have come through in the past and our new swapper is having so much fun, I feel he will too! (Right Moe?) )) Progress pics? Like I said, with this group I'm not too worried about that either. I would ask that you send me an occasional E-mail letting me know all is going well and you will finish on time. Also if your having any problems let me know also. I just hope I did all that typing correct with the name and addresses. Oh, the name were drawn by my Son from a glass jar. I ain't smart enough to use fancy stuff like randomizer. 

I did some work today with the Harbor Freight sander. It works great so far. But I have already began removing cover shields that got in the way.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Jeff! I'm probably going to switch up what I'm making based on who I'm sending to, so the early notice saved me a ton of fumbling (since I was probably biting off too much). Better to decide that now and do a solid plan B than scrambling and half-assing a plan A that probably would not have been appreciated.

Had 30 mph winds here this afternoon and evening. Thinking I also need to add a screen for the kiva (New Mexico fireplace) to the project list. Difficulty? Curved front.


----------



## EarlS

Grant - I did some searching yesterday. Looks like there are several well documented (lots of pictures) restorations. Now I just have to find the little pieces and parts this one is missing, or else figure out alternatives.

I'll hold onto the WEN DP until I get this one set up well enough that I can use it and not worry about things falling off or coming loose. Looks like the guy I bought it from installed a 1HP motor in place of the original 1/3 HP motor (I think) listed in the original manual.


----------



## HokieKen

Wow, a 1 hp motor on that DP is definitely overkill Earl. It ain't gonna hurt anything though ;-) That one was made by King Seeley. If you're looking for obscure parts or documents, that may help out. It may not too… Should be a great tool for you and it looks in pretty much "ready to rock" condition too 

Looks like the quill lock lever is missing? And is that the feedwheel return spring missing? Quill lock is easy to replace. If it's missing the torsion spring and related parts, that may be a little bit of a PITA but can definitely be done. Let me know what you're missing. I may have some parts laying around that will fit and can probably make any you can't find on ebay etc.


----------



## RichBolduc

I have a nice 1.75/2Hp on my drill press and it's awesome 

Rich


----------



## GrantA

I didn't see that it had a 1hp motor lol, looks like a clean install!
That means it has plenty of power to use that shaper fence I linked to! ;-p


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Jeff I got my victims name :<((

progress picture sent also :<))


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - I haven't compared the parts list and exploded view to what is missing, but that sounds about right. I think the spring is still in there. I still need to look inside the head and see what shape the gears and quill are in.

It's amazing, there are only 72 parts listed for the entire drill press and a lot of those are bolts, nuts, gaskets, and washers


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, drill presses are a lot like lathes Earl. When you get right down to it, they're pretty danged simple machines.

No gears, that's a belt-driven spindle unless there's been some kind of modification done that isn't visible.

First thing I would check is to extend the quill all the way and see how much you can move it by pushing pulling with moderate pressure then retract it halfway and do the same. With drill presses that have the long spindles like that, runout at extension is usually the first issue to tackle. Which most likely will just be new bearings assuming there hasn't been excessive wear on the spindle for some reason.


----------



## HokieKen

> I have a nice 1.75/2Hp on my drill press and it s awesome
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


I have a 1/3 hp motor on my metal lathe and 3/4 hp on my mill. If you need 2 hp on a drill press, you're doing it wrong ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff I got my victims name :<((
> 
> progress picture sent also :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Got it buddy. I guess I better post some "P"'s on the board.


----------



## EarlS

I did a quick check on runout before I bought it and it didn't feel like there was much, if any. Kind of sucks having to work all day, knowing there are fun things I could be working on in the shop.

The guy had a real nice looking mill and a really nice looking Delta drill press like this (though not in quite this condition):










I couldn't talk him into selling the Delta DP so I told him to call if he ever got the itch to sell it.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

that drill press is like mine Earl except mine is bench top :<))


----------



## EarlS

Just got an email for a new CNC - anyone want to get it for me for Christmas?

Dave K? Keebler? Tony? Dave P? I know - Grant, old buddy??? Maybe a gofundme?


----------



## clieb91

okay, Finally caught up. Been away most of the weekend at the Inlaws cabin with friends no inlaws . A few minor glitches but all went well. Beautiful weather until last night, but cleared up this morning.



















Thanks for all the advice about USPS. After my second message via Ebay to the seller the sale was refunded. I am hopeful that I receive plan B in the mail tomorrow. I have the recipient info.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny the next handtool show you keep Earl busy and ill sneak into hos shop and snag his new to him DP and the cnc he is about to buy. Grant can help me ship the cnc your way. Go get it Earl


----------



## HokieKen

Leaves are gorgeous Chris. Must be a little north of here. We're just starting to see the colors now down here. Next couple of weeks should be spectacular. With all of the rain the past couple of weeks, I'm expecting some really vivid colors this year


----------



## clieb91

Kenny the cabin is in PA Just above Cumberland MD. They were just spectacular. Colors here are just changing as well.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl, if I can find a tailless CNC….


----------



## GrantA

I found a tailless drink to carry back to the room. 









Geez the dogs are barking, I'm far from from old- like way farther than Kenny but I'm definitely not as young as I used to be ;-p

Here's my garmin data from Saturday - it died yesterday which was similar and today was a little shorter day. Fun times & great memories made though! 









Dave I wonder if Milwaukee will make an m18 tabletop cnc? Hmmm


----------



## HokieKen

> I found a tailless drink to carry back to the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> - GrantA


Yep, drinking stuff like that, you definitely ain't gettin' any tail. If it has a straw and/or ice in it, it's for chicks. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Just got an email for a new CNC - anyone want to get it for me for Christmas?
> 
> Dave K? Keebler? Tony? Dave P? I know - Grant, old buddy??? Maybe a gofundme?
> 
> - EarlS


Earl knew better than to ask me for money ;-) The X-Carve is a pretty established and well-liked machine Earl but the ones I've seen are significantly smaller. That looks like a big upgrade size wise. It's about triple the price of their original machine so I suspect there are some other upgrades too.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Just got an email for a new CNC - anyone want to get it for me for Christmas?
> 
> Dave K? Keebler? Tony? Dave P? I know - Grant, old buddy??? Maybe a gofundme?
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> Earl knew better than to ask me for money ;-) The X-Carve is a pretty established and well-liked machine Earl but the ones I ve seen are significantly smaller. That looks like a big upgrade size wise. It s about triple the price of their original machine so I suspect there are some other upgrades too.
> 
> - HokieKen


No clue why I'm included. I couldn't afford a real CNC so ended up with a Shaper Origin so I have to manually push the thing around.


----------



## RichBolduc

Just saw this as a Prime Day sale

"Bucktool Combo 2" x 42" Belt Sander 6 Bench Grinder, Knife Sharpener BG2600

Rich


----------



## GrantA

> you definitely ain t gettin any tail
> 
> - HokieKen


Seeing how we've been in a hotel room you would be correct lol might as well fly that flag and have a long island tea

Does that little buck 2×42 let you pull the platen for slack belt grinding? If not I'd pass. I didn't realiothe little 1×30 would let you and that's an important function


----------



## RichBolduc

According to the video it is. Looks like it was cheaper earlier. Maybe it was a flash deal. Looks like it's $189 in cart.

Rich












> Does that little buck 2×42 let you pull the platen for slack belt grinding? If not I d pass. I didn t realiothe little 1×30 would let you and that s an important function
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## bndawgs

Today is prime day on Amazon. I got a fire stick for $5. going to hook it up in the garage


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm up to about $165 so far… lol Some of the items are for the swap, some are for some custom orders. Theres a $700 Dremel 3D printer on sale for 30% off that's really tempting too.

Rich



> Today is prime day on Amazon. I got a fire stick for $5. going to hook it up in the garage
> 
> - Steve


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Not sure if this is the best deal around or not but I would spring for it if I needed one.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

No clue how my link messed up but it's updated now.


----------



## Keebler1

Id better stop looking at yalls pr8me deals ill wond up payong for prime membership and getting a new credit card

Hope yalls day is going better. I made my morning delivery and made it to my pick up with a couple hrs left to drive. I was go8ng to make it a few hrs down the road till I hooked up to my trailer and found someone dropped it with a big hole in an airbag. So I get to take my break here while waiting on utility to come out to fix it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> you definitely ain t gettin any tail
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Seeing how we ve been in a hotel room you would be correct lol might as well fly that flag and have a long island tea
> 
> Does that little buck 2×42 let you pull the platen for slack belt grinding? If not I d pass. I didn t realiothe little 1×30 would let you and that s an important function
> 
> - GrantA


As in the whole family in one hotel room or??? If everyone's bunched together, remember, there's a reason the bathroom door has a lock! My kids are young and still have no idea what mommy being dirty and daddy needing to clean her means.


----------



## clieb91

Keebler, Hope everything got fixed and you were able to get back on the road. My day was just crazy, but successful.

So 1 week later I get the box in my mailbox that says it was delivered last week. Going to be sending the guy a some money since he already gave me the refund. So confused. Now I have a number of choices of parts.

Have a good night all.

ctL


----------



## DavePolaschek

Chris, I've had that happen too. Most sellers will understand that the post office tracking isn't working very well at the moment. Hell, I had my neighbor's ballot delivered to our mailbox. Wondering when I'll get mine that was supposedly mailed last Thursday, but still has "no tracking information available."

Made progress on two different projects in the shop today. One was even for the swap! The other will be a box to hold a bottle of wine for our neighbors who are inviting us over for a few drinks on the patio one of these evenings before the snow flies. Figure I'd better have the box ready so I don't have to tell them to watch the finish that isn't dry yet (quite a trick with shellac!)


----------



## jeffswildwood

Good shop time yesterday for me. Made a LOT of progress on the swap item. Even got another project started. 12 small jewelry boxes. Multitasking. I had already started them but it was wood processing. Cutting and planing. I thought I had enough to do them all but I see I have more planing to do. I love to make boxes but WOW!


----------



## Keebler1

Jeff have you seen rocklers mitre box making dado set? The dado stack has a special blade that you run the board across it then fold it up. Bottom and sides all done with mitres.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff have you seen rocklers mitre box making dado set? The dado stack has a special blade that you run the board across it then fold it up. Bottom and sides all done with mitres.
> 
> - Keebler1


No I didn't. Sounds like something I could use. The 45 has always been my enemy.


----------



## RichBolduc

It's also like a $300-400 blade… my cousin tried it for his cabinet shop and was extremely let down with it btw.

Rich



> Jeff have you seen rocklers mitre box making dado set? The dado stack has a special blade that you run the board across it then fold it up. Bottom and sides all done with mitres.
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> No I didn t. Sounds like something I could use. The 45 has always been my enemy.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


----------



## Keebler1

I belive its on sale for $279. I have no experience with it and it looked like a good idea if everything was setup right but that is good to know rich. I dont make a lot of boxes but had it on my list of things. I wont get it now


----------



## RichBolduc

That blade does that same as those miter slot router bits really (makes a locking profile). You just set it up so it leaves a single veneer intact and then bend it. It's a really cool idea and concept for plywood, just a pain. Not sure if it would even work for non-ply material.

Rich


----------



## GR8HUNTER

got some shop time in for a bonus item it *WAS* going very well till the last part of it i got a little heavy with chisel lets just say its in the trash now i must start all over again wish me luck :<))


----------



## duckmilk

> According to the video it is. Looks like it was cheaper earlier. Maybe it was a flash deal. Looks like it s $189 in cart.
> 
> Rich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that little buck 2×42 let you pull the platen for slack belt grinding? If not I d pass. I didn t realiothe little 1×30 would let you and that s an important function
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> - RichBolduc


I just clicked on the link, it's now $209, what?

Grant you have a care package on the way. I apologize in advance for forgetting to include an item that was supposed to be in the box


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sorry, Tony. That's not Gr8.

I almost epoxied my project to my workbench (shipping would've been BRUTAL on that one) last night, but luckily I use an epoxy with a long work time. I think it says two hours on the bottle.

Managed to get back out to the shop before bed (after about 3 hours), pry my lucky recipient's new toy off the bench without damaging it, and set it back down on a piece of cardboard overnight. This morning it was firmly epoxied to the cardboard, but the belt sander fixed that pretty quickly. And a card scraper will clean up the small puddle on the bench.

Then went for a 2½ mile hike at 10,300 feet with my sweetie today for her birthday, so not a lot of progress, but I didn't lose any progress either, and some days, that's enough. Plus, she thought it was one of her best birthdays ever, so yay!


----------



## duckmilk

Wishing you GR8 luck Tony, but you have skills, so bad luck was your experience.

10,300 feet, where did you hike Dave?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> 10,300 feet, where did you hike Dave?


The Norski Trail, Duck. It's less than a mile downhill from Ski Santa Fe.


----------



## duckmilk

Ah, I see. We went on a trail ride up near Pecos, around Rosilla Peak, about 10 - 12 years ago.


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's up by Tererro, Duck. That's near where we went for my birthday picnic (right on the river about halfway between El Macho and Tererro).

We missed the peak colors in the aspens by a week or so today, but it was still darned nice up there.


----------



## GrantA

Catching up here, Duck- is it beer? I promise I don't remember what was or wasn't "supposed" to be there lol I'll have Bo hang out by the mailbox though ;-)

You guys speak up if you're interested in any machines, I'll make you a fair deal!
I have a nice shaper (Casadei F114) with a sliding table (tenon table), KS3000 sliding tablesaw (cabinet shop type with outrigger), Casadei/ EMA R9 overarm router, those are all 3-phase of course. 
Also a sweet vintage dewalt single phase radial arm saw and a 120v logan metal lathe with all the trimmings

I'll hook y'all up with a finders fee too in case you know anyone looking.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Is this all from the cabinet shop you bought out? Heck I would take it all but I have no room and no way to power it. I mentioned a building about 1.5 miles from me that has clearly been empty for well over the two years I've been driving by it. I never heard from the owner when I sent him a hand written letter inquiring about him selling it. That was over a year ago and I've only seen the grass mowed twice in almost a year and a half. It might be time to send him something a bit more formal to hopefully at least get a response as to whether or not he's interested in selling. I don't know what I would do with it immediately but I'd put up an open front shed with several stalls ASAP for covered boat storage. My soon to be complete shed I have already mentally packed with stuff in the garage that needs to be somewhere else if I'm to attempt to use it as a shop and have room for a least one car in there.


----------



## Keebler1

Yeti cars dont belong in a shop


----------



## RichBolduc

It was a Prime Day special that showed a deal in the cart.

Rich



> I just clicked on the link, it s now $209, what?
> 
> - duckmilk


----------



## GrantA

Most of it is Yeti. As much as I wanted to have the sliding saw as my primary tablesaw it belongs in a bigger shop working with a lot of sheet goods. It's got the scoring blade and big outrigger. 
I've got my eyes open for a smaller slider like a Tannewitz or oliver rather than a euro slider. Those would be perfect for crosscutting boards
Same with the shaper, I like the Oliver tenoner better and they have too much overlap. The sliding shaper takes less room and isn't a one trick pony but I have other shapers too that I like better.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Teaser?


----------



## bobasaurus

There has been a red flag fire warning in CO almost every day for the last week, no chance to forge anything yet. Hope we get some moisture soon so I can work safely.


----------



## DavePolaschek

That sucks, Allen. We're about a whole monsoon behind on our rainfall here. Thought we heard a few rain drops last night, but it might've just been sand blowing in the wind.

The wind shifted here, so the smoke from CA and CO wildfires is all about a thousand feet up, so at least we're ok on that front. Unless we drive into the mountains…

Hang in there!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> There has been a red flag fire warning in CO almost every day for the last week, no chance to forge anything yet. Hope we get some moisture soon so I can work safely.
> 
> - bobasaurus


That's a new one on me Allen. Does that mean no burning or in your case no forging? We have burn bans in our area but not been called yet. Too much rain. Actually, I may have to mow again here almost November.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Does that mean no burning or in your case no forging?


Red flag warnings mean it's a super high risk of fire. No burning, no driving on low tires, no throwing your cigarette butt out the window, don't even park in the ditch, because your catastrophic converter might start some weeds on fire and the high wind and low humidity mean it'll spread like crazy.

Last red-flag day we had here (Wednesday) was 8% humidity, 30-40 mph winds, and a high in the 80s. Today we're down to just a Fire Weather Watch, so outdoor burning is not recommended, but not outright banned. 10% humidity, 20 mph winds, and 65 today. Still a tinder box out here, but not crazy dry.


----------



## duckmilk

Yeah Grant, I was gonna stuff a couple of beers in the box and only remembered about half-way down the road to ship it 
Got a notification that it has been delivered.


----------



## Keebler1

I was talking to a firefighter when in lake charles. They had a burn ban going on at the time but he said if you had a fire going and were roasting marshmallows or something on it he couldnt make you put it out


----------



## bigblockyeti

> There has been a red flag fire warning in CO almost every day for the last week, no chance to forge anything yet. Hope we get some moisture soon so I can work safely.
> 
> - bobasaurus
> 
> That s a new one on me Allen. Does that mean no burning or in your case no forging? We have burn bans in our area but not been called yet. Too much rain. Actually, I may have to mow again here almost November.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Here we've had similar burn bans in the past, I think we might have had one in February or March for a couple weeks, right in the middle of when I was piecing off a big brush pile to burn a little at a time as I had no running water on hand if it got out of control. I need to mow bad up at my property, I've let it go as every free moment I've had has been working on building my shed. The grass and weeds are averaging 3' or better and what I was able to knock down today with a weedeater made hardly a dent. I researched our burn bans and fire used for cooking food is exempt, the size of the fire for cooking for is not set at any maximum but I don't think I could set 100cuyd. of wood a blaze and roast two marshmallows without raising some eyebrows.


----------



## clieb91

Morning All, Just catching up. Have a few things happening today but going to spend some time in the shop, Got a glue up working last night for swap progress. next trick is slicing it down into needed pieces.

Allen, hope things clear up for you guys soon.

CtL


----------



## jeffswildwood

30 degrees on the porch this morning. Not ready for this.


----------



## DavePolaschek

We haven't been below freezing yet here (that's next week some time), but we've been getting below 40 nearly every night. Be beautiful fall weather if the wind would let up and we'd get a little rain. Feels very weird to me watering trees in October, but they're ones that went in this spring, so the roots haven't had a winter to burrow deep yet.

Got shop time yesterday, but it was mostly working on the gift box for the neighbors. And sweeping up a little. Today we're heading in to town to drop off our ballots and get a bunch of hooks and hangers from Lowe's to clean up our garage. Gotta get things off the floor before I start bringing in snow on the truck tires.


----------



## mistermoe

Man you guys are busy! My tiny shop has been a wreck while I move my machines around to accommodate my new old Jet cabinet saw. But I managed to get wire in a new 240 line for the TS and a dedicated line for my DC. In the middle of that my son moved to his first apartment, so I converted a yard sale vanity set into a new desk and a freecycle bunk bed frame and two table leaves from Goodwill into a kitchen workstation.

But now it's time for firing my little mini forge. It looks pretty good so far… I just need it to hold up for a couple of weeks. Now that my shop is workable I can mount my old 4" Parker 954 vise. That'll be handy. I gotta get cracking…

Good news is I have my pieces for Plan B, But Plan A is still tracking. Off to the shop!


----------



## Keebler1

At least you have a plan B if my project goes south not sure what ill do. Still have to figure something out for an extra as well.


----------



## jeffswildwood

My plan B is done. Plan A has began but slowly.


----------



## Keebler1

Progress pic sent


----------



## DavePolaschek

Don't feel that you have to do a bonus, Keebler. It's a lot better to get a nice solid main item in the swap and no bonus than it is to get a half-assed main item and a half-assed bonus.

We've got a few retired guys in the swap, Moe. I try to get some shop time every day, but there's a lot of days like today where I have a bunch of house stuff to take care of before I can go hide in the shop. Today I played with glue, gluing up the first sub-assembly of the gift box for the neighbors, and filling a tiny gap handle of my swap item with sawdust and superglue. Apparently there was a little hole in the middle of what appeared to be a solid piece of wood. Oh well. That's natural materials for ya.


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm happy with my main item. Finished the handle and out the first coat of oil on it tonight. I'll probably do 2-3 more coats with 24 hours in between each and then do a wax finish and buff. Also got in my bonus items, so I need to figure out what to do with them.

Also, this is a commissioned job I'm working on.










Rich


----------



## duckmilk

Those look great Rich, tell us more please.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

Someone I know up in MA got married and asked me to make a set of chefs knives for her husband. We went back and for on wood and ended up deciding on some figured cocobolo I found. The set is from the same company I got the Ulu knife from for the BBQ swap. To make it related to this swap, I may be using scales from the same person I got these from for my swap knife  I'm going with a Tru Oil finish on the swap knife, and if I like it enough, I'll do the same on these.

Rich



> Those look great Rich, tell us more please.
> 
> - duckmilk


----------



## jeffswildwood

Rich, that is a sweet set!


----------



## Keebler1

Aside from getting swap stuff glued up I turned this pen and cast the rest of the resin I had.


----------



## RichBolduc

Welcome to the addiction of casting Keebler 

Rich


----------



## Keebler1

Yep. Blew apart on blank i made turning a pen today. I hope this last blank does ok as i used all my resin and it was spilling over the top while mixing. Itll be after chrismas before i get more probably. Ill be getting some of that stabilized cholla cactus from you to cast then.


----------



## RichBolduc

We all get blow outs… my blow outs cut way down when I switched to 5 minute epoxy for gluing my tubes. As for the cholla, I still have a box of it left, just let me know. I'll throw in some sweet gum pods for you too. they look pretty cool turned.

Rich



> Yep. Blew apart on blank i made turning a pen today. I hope this last blank does ok as i used all my resin and it was spilling over the top while mixing. Itll be after chrismas before i get more probably. Ill be getting some of that stabilized cholla cactus from you to cast then.
> 
> - Keebler1


----------



## DavePolaschek

Speaking of cholla, we've got a ton of it in the yard. If any of y'all need a small flat rate box of cholla wood, drop me a note. I'm sure we can arrange some sort of swap. I'm not set up for stabilizing yet, so you'll need to do that bit yourself.

Pretty knives, Rich. I was wondering if that was the batch of cocobolo that you had one "spare" set of scales from. ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

Turns out I had 2 spare scales.. I ordered 5 and the seller sent me a free set. .

So after the after the swap item and this commission l'll still have 1 set left.

I will say the 4 nicest are the ones on the paid piece.

Rich


----------



## clieb91

Good Luck on that next batch Keebler. The pen looks nice and smooth. Penn State Funline?
Rich, Those look awesome. Love that wood.

It's 2 on Sunday and I am looking at a miserable week at work, So besides a nap I am going to attempt to spend an hour or so in the shop. Hopefully at the end of that I can send a progress pic. Good news is my prototype came out well.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Chris thats a slimline from woodworld. I go in there for something and the slimlines are so cheap i end up with one or two kits even though they arent my favorite to turn. Theyre cheap enough i can give them away and it not hurt as bad. I gave that one to a lady at church for helping with communion prep this year


----------



## clieb91

That is the great thing about slimlines Keebler, They can also wind up looking pretty cool though.

Mission Accomplished, Progress Made, Progress Pic sent

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

I dont really like the fact that you can see the tube in spots on that slumline but it actually adds a bit to the pen like that.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Progress pic sent. Still a lot to do, but it's far enough along that I won't be changing gears unless there's a pretty severe whoopsie.

Time to work on the gift box a little now. I'm still trying to figure out how I'm going to latch the lid on. Might be time to dig out the f'in magnets. How do they work?


----------



## duckmilk

> Might be time to dig out the f'in magnets. How do they work?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Just make sure they attract, not repel ;-))


----------



## JohnMcClure

Just caught up. You guys have been busy.
My shop is built, I've been busy this weekend sealing the floor and nailing electrical boxes; got a bunch of drilling to do, then start pulling wire tomorrow night with luck!


----------



## bobasaurus

Finally had a bit of unexpected rain today (possibly because of all the wildfire smoke causing cloud formation). Going to try and do some evening forging.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

a very nice looking shop John :<)))

I am glad you got some rain Allen :<)))

Welcome 2 the P club Dave :<)))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, John!

Allen, that's great!

Duck, that's the plan, but you know how those sometimes go…


----------



## bobasaurus

Success, I was able to forge out a pair of knives from 1080 bar stock. I hammered in the tip, stepped off the tang area, cross peened the blade wider, hammered in the bevels, hot cut the tang area off the large bar, hammered out the tang, then straightened and planished everything as best I could. They look pretty good as-forged, I'll have to clean the shop before grinding can begin so I don't start a fire.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Cool, Allen! Glad you got a little rain.

We're going on two months without a drop here. Our cistern is empty again, and we're watering with city water. Sure hope we get something soon, even if it's only enough to settle the dust for a few minutes.


----------



## HokieKen

You fellas have been busy! It was a gorgeous fall weekend here in VA so I was squatting on two wheels and doing yardwork all weekend. I'm not even sure I remember how to get to my shop…

Forging looks awesome Allen  Love the mobile driveway setup. If I ever find a wealth of time squirreled away in the ether somewhere and decide to take up smithing, that's the kind of setup I'd need.

Rich - Tru-Oil on Cocobolo is great stuff. Be careful to put it on in very thin coats though. Like dab a little on a fingertip and rub it on just enough that the wood looks a little damp. With oily woods like Cocobolo, it will stay tacky forever if you apply it too thick. Good news is that if you do put it on a little thick, you can wipe it down with MS and it'll be fine. Those Damascus knives with the Coco scales look great man!


----------



## EarlS

John - I AM SOOOOOO JEALOUS - great looking shop!!!!

I spent the weekend doing some shop clean up and selling some stuff I don't really need so I have some room in the shop. Now I've got to get going on Christmas. The wife and daughters want bluetooth speakers since they liked the one I made for the swap. I might need a bit of CNC help from one of you that has one since they also like the curved grills and fancy cutout fronts.

Is that Kenny under there?









Kenny's dream bike:


----------



## mikeacg

Whew! I finally caught up on this Swap thread! 
Sorry to be missing out on this one but life had other plans… I ended up driving myself to ER on the 3rd with breathing issues. Got there just in time! Spent the night and had lots of fun tests. Best I can tell is that the spray foam I was using to seal up the shop got me with isocyanate off-gassing. I thought I had plenty of air circulation with the doors and windows open but my lungs decided otherwise… PSA-Be Careful!!!
Looking forward to seeing the results guys!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Mike as i know from experience you MUST take care of your lungs :<)))

Earl very nice uni-ken cycle :<)))

nice forging Allen :<)))


----------



## JohnMcClure

Earl, you know I'm happy to help if you need some speaker grills cut out. We may need to consult MikeACG if it gets hairy. I loved the collaboration he and I and kenny did for Jeff last year.


----------



## HokieKen

I try to never get too close to a horny horse Earl.


----------



## RichBolduc

> I try to never get too close to a horny horse Earl.
> 
> - HokieKen












Rich


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*BAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHA :<))))))*


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Whew! I finally caught up on this Swap thread!
> Sorry to be missing out on this one but life had other plans… I ended up driving myself to ER on the 3rd with breathing issues. Got there just in time! Spent the night and had lots of fun tests. Best I can tell is that the spray foam I was using to seal up the shop got me with isocyanate off-gassing. I thought I had plenty of air circulation with the doors and windows open but my lungs decided otherwise… PSA-Be Careful!!!
> Looking forward to seeing the results guys!
> 
> - mikeacg


Mike, I'm glad you're ok!
Crazy thing, I was spray foaming in my new shop yesterday. But I used only a little and didn't stick around to smell it, so I guess I was lucky. I never considered ventillation while spraying. Thanks for the PSA!


----------



## EarlS

> I try to never *get in front* of a horny horse.
> 
> - HokieKen


Fixed it for you


----------



## mikeacg

> Mike, I m glad you re ok!
> Crazy thing, I was spray foaming in my new shop yesterday. But I used only a little and didn t stick around to smell it, so I guess I was lucky. I never considered ventillation while spraying. Thanks for the PSA!
> 
> - JohnMcClure


It was a real wake-up call for me! I will use my respirator from now on and I also invested in a DustStopper for my vacuum system! 
Let me know if you need any help with Earl's project! I'm always up for a bit of collaboration with my LJ friends!!!

Mike


----------



## DavePolaschek

Whew. More progress today before the painter got here to work on the last room in the house. Almost done with that! Yay! We've had painters in our house most weekdays since July 13th, though they did take a couple weeks off before Labor Day.

In the shop, I glued up the sides of the wine gift box, cut the mortise for the front, and cut the matching tenon on the piece of spalted elm that will be the front of the box. And for my swap project, the first coat of (real) tung oil went on. Three more days with a coat before lunch, and then let it sit in the window of the shop soaking up the afternoon sun and curing while I work on other things that'll go in the box. Feels like the home stretch.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i made very good progress today on my bonus item ggeeezzz i hope he likes it :<))))))))


----------



## JohnMcClure

Tony's nervous! I think his prayer request was denied


----------



## mistermoe

After work I went down to the shop to do some shaping and got distracted by my collection of barn find Disstons. Most don't look like much but they still will cut a line! I mostly use power tools, and I'd forgotten that unique sound a good rip saw makes going through a piece of stock.

This poor critter seems to be a D-8 from early 1900s. Handle is cracked top and bottom, lovingly repaired with screws and a few nails, lol. I noticed some damage about 3/4 down the length and I had the thought to shorten it. But then I looked around to see if any Disstonians were lurking around waiting to strike me down for such a thought.

Looks aside it is nice in hand and cuts like a champ.

Oh, yeah, why did I come down to the shop? Oy.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Could be worse, Moe. I've only got about half of my bookcases built, and got reminded today that I haven't produced a new bookcase in over a week, and what's up, buster?

Got the last sub-assembly glue-up done on the gift box today, though. Tomorrow is some finishing and installing the magnets that'll hold it together and more finishing on my swap project, then hopefully getting the bench cleared so I can knock out a few bookcases before getting back to wrapping up the swap stuff.

I really need a bigger shop so I can work on two projects at once. ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

Moe, those saws can be repaired. What kind of damage did you find?
Handles can be repaired, broken teeth or a bend in the plate, can all bee repaired.
Look around on this thread (now closed) and you can get some ideas of what can be done. You can even contact some of those guys to ask questions.


----------



## mistermoe

Oh, the damage is just a couple of very slight creases away from the cutting edge. So, there's really no need to do anything. I really just need to go through the 25 or so that I have and thin the herd a little, and give the keepers a little love.

Thanks for the link, I'll take a look. Ive really benefitted from the posts over in the Neander forum. Cheers!


----------



## DavePolaschek

One more day until progress pictures are due. Hope everyone's made some progress!


----------



## RichBolduc

Does filleting my finger count as progress?

Rich


----------



## EarlS

Dave - let me know when you figure out how to work on 2 projects at once, I'd like to learn how.

Rich - only if you send a picture.

Today is carpal tunnel surgery day for the left hand. Worst part of the whole thing is no coffee all day since surgery isn't until 1:00 PM. So I'm keeping busy reorganizing and de-cluttering the shop.


----------



## HokieKen

> Moe, those saws can be repaired. What kind of damage did you find?
> Handles can be repaired, broken teeth or a bend in the plate, can all bee repaired.
> Look around on this thread (now closed) and you can get some ideas of what can be done. You can even contact some of those guys to ask questions.
> 
> - duckmilk


There's a part 2 of that thread too Duck. It ain't dead yet ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

Here you go Earl. This is about 36 hours old now and bled for about 24 of those hours.. in to the nail and up.










Also, the wife made me look at a house last night… Stipulation is the double garage is my new shop… 275sq ft up to 576 and ac if we do it…. Sounds like room for the cnc she wants…

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

No coffee Earl? You sure you need both hands that bad?


----------



## HokieKen

Ouch Rich. I've had many of those horseshoes. Keep that sucker taped up or I guarantee it'll get ripped open again…


----------



## EarlS

> No coffee Earl? You sure you need both hands that bad?
> 
> - HokieKen


No food, no liquids (beer) either :+((((

Anyone know of a good manufacturer of large metal cabinets? I need a 48×72x24 cabinet with doors for the main garage to store jigs and such that aren't as sensitive to humidity and temperature changes. Amazon has this beast

I have one the wall cabinets from the same manufacturer and it is quite solid. I thought I'd check and see if anyone had a better idea before I dive in.


----------



## RichBolduc

I've gotten them many times.. i'm on desk work at the moment so letting it air out.

Rich



> Ouch Rich. I ve had many of those horseshoes. Keep that sucker taped up or I guarantee it ll get ripped open again…
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## Keebler1

Dang earl at that price you could build 2 or 3 cabinets out of 3/4 ply


----------



## GR8HUNTER

dont forget to save room for your lathe Earl :<)))

ouchy Rich …. how do you get the wifey to want a CNC ? :<))


----------



## Keebler1

Tony the problem with Richs wife wanting a cnc is she will keep him busy using it for her projects so he doesnt have time for swaps


----------



## RichBolduc

She likes doing craft things… lol

Rich



> dont forget to save room for your lathe Earl :<)))
> 
> ouchy Rich …. how do you get the wifey to want a CNC ? :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


----------



## EarlS

> Dang earl at that price you could build 2 or 3 cabinets out of 3/4 ply
> 
> - Keebler1


I'm having a bit of sticker shock on it as well. However, when you look at what plywood costs these days, a 3/4×4x8 sheet of baltic birch is $65, 1/2" is $55/sheet. I would need 3 sheets if I simply enclosed the shelf I currently have, then I have to buy hinges and paint too. I'm going to ponder my options for a bit and see what the LJ brain trust comes up with as well.

Tony - all of this de-cluttering and reorganizing is to make room for the lathe. Looks like he is also going to bring his Delta X5 14" bandsaw and Delta X5 floor mounted drill press for me. Not sure when they are coming out so I might as well get things straightened up now.


----------



## bndawgs

Earl, I would check Craigslist or the local school/govt auction sites for those metal cabinets. Even a used office furniture place might have something for cheaper.


----------



## Lazyman

Earl, Look at Sam's club for those metal cabinets. It looks like they have the same cabinet for $310 or you could get a smaller one on wheels for less than half the Amazon price. You could get 2 for less and have more space and mobility.

EDIT: it looks like the $310 cabinet is 60" instead of "72 but the wider one is $40 cheaper at Sam's.

And it really pisses me off when people show shop pictures that have room to walk around so knock it off.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> One more day until progress pictures are due. Hope everyone's made some progress!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Please!


----------



## Keebler1

Question. Are brass pins necessary in the scales? I know you would want that mechanical connection but I also realize most people dont abuse their knives like they do on forged in fire


----------



## DavePolaschek

I would say generally no, Keebler. But it'll depend some on what the knife should be used for. Marking knives, definitely not. A big honking hunting-style knife? Maybe. Modern adhesives and epoxies are pretty dang good, but if the knife is going to invite abuse, it's possible someone might manage to pop a scale off and a pin would've helped. But I would generally figure that's a glue failure, and there wasn't a good connection for the glue to hold together.


----------



## bobasaurus

Unless you really know your stuff when it comes to surface prep, the epoxy bond really isn't all that great without pins (even when using the best epoxies). The knife may last for a while but will almost certainly separate with enough use.


----------



## mistermoe

I gotta stop looking at Craigslist. A guy was clearing out the shop of a friend who had passed. The lathe was already sold, but he had these. For $2.50 a piece, I figured that, if nothing else, I could throw them at the squirrels raiding my bird feeder. A few Bucks Bros, mostly old Craftsman, all a little rusty.

But I had to make a deal with myself not to clean them up until I take some progress pics…


----------



## clieb91

Evening All, Finally caught up to the thread. 
Nice looking shop John. 
Allan, quite a fun set up you have there. The blades look great. 
Dave, hope you get a bookcase made soon so you don't lose the shop privileges 
Rich.. OUCH 
Moe, my first lathe was Craftsman and came with the whole set of tools. They can take a beating, wish sometimes I had not sold all of them with the lathe.

I actually have tomorrow and Sunday off this week. So looking forward to making more progress on the swap. 
Catch ya all soon.

CtL


----------



## bobasaurus

Here are the two as-forged knives (one for the swap, one for me) sitting on a different wood project I was midway through (fancy bathtub tray). They look pretty banana-like before grinding. I left the tips blunt on purpose to avoid overheating them during heat treatment, it's easy to grind them pointy after. I'm never able to avoid rounding the heel of the blade when stepping off the tang, annoyingly, but it'll grind out. Might need to make a special fullering jig for this next time.

I couldn't capture it in the photo, but the bottom knife is almost glassy smooth as-forged and the top isn't bad either. This is the first time I managed to achieve this, usually I'm left with heavy hammer marks and scale but I focused on planishing and hot brushing. At the end of the forging/straightening, I continually hot brushed these knives as they cooled to reduce scale formation and smooth the surfaces as much as possible. The edges are about 1/16" thick and the spines are about 1/8" thick, and pretty uniform for being hand hammered. I'll probably grind 1/16" off the thickness overall later.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, hope you get a bookcase made soon so you don't lose the shop privileges


Thanks, Chris! I should be fine. I mostly wrapped up the gift box yesterday (needs a couple more coats of shellac, but that'll go fast), and I'm making good progress on my swap project. I'll get a few bookcases cranked out next week, and all will be well. Hope you get some time on your project!

Nice work, Allen!

Regarding pins, I should clarify. If you stick scales on a flat tang and expect them to hold with only epoxy, you may well be disappointed. For the Morakniv carving knives I use, the tang has a groove to put a pin through, but a short wooden dowel connecting the two halves of the handle works just as well as a brass or steel pin if I'm making a two-part handle. Or even carving out the recess for the tang in one half of the handle, and then gluing the two pieces of wood directly together.










For knives with a flat tang that will be exposed (like most older wooden-handled kitchen knives), if you're not using pins, score some grooves into the side of the tang - you want some sort of mechanical connection between the wood and metal. Pins are the simplest way to get that, but they're far from the only way.

On my carving knives with a through handle tang I thread the end of the tang and screw a nut onto it. And if it's a wood handle, it gets some epoxy poured into the hole to help bond the handle to the tang. Between a good bolster and the nut on the pommel end, there's a solid mechanical connection before the epoxy gets added to the mix.

In most cases, I try to make a handle that will stay together without epoxy. Or where I could use wood glue to hold the wooden pieces together. And then the epoxy seals the deal. But I have made paring knives with the wood just directly epoxied to the metal. In that case I filed a few grooves into the metal, then pressed the wood onto it using my vise, and looked to see that I had mashed grooves into the wood. Now there's something there to help the epoxy hold things together. I feel even better if I stick dowels between the two scales through the holes in the tang. Can leave that completely buried if you don't want visible pins, and if the fit is good, you barely need glue to hold things together.


----------



## Keebler1

How many coats of finish is usually good on knife scales?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> How many coats of finish is usually good on knife scales?
> 
> - Keebler1


I guess it depends on the finish being used. I used a "mix" which required several coats.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I need one more "P". Come on, help me out Moe!


----------



## Keebler1

Ok im using woodturbers finish. Ill check it this evening when I get home


----------



## DavePolaschek

It really depends, Keebler. I'm using four coats of tung oil, followed by some Real Milk Paint finishing cream. But now I've got three or four days of waiting for the tung oil to cure.

I've used one soaking coat of linseed oil before. I've used a couple light coats of shellac. Used CA glue on one.

You want something that feels good in the hand and isn't too slick or sticky. Heck, with some woods, I would consider leaving it unfinished.


----------



## mistermoe

> I need one more "P". Come on, help me out Moe!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I'm here for you brother…I think.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Looks like were golden on "P"s.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I been working on one for several days. It's been a real trying effort. All cut but now time to see if I can fix the errors.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Glad everyone's made progress. Hate to see people have to drop out.

I've hit the point where I was spending so much time waiting for finish to dry that I finished off the gift box, and now have another bookcase glued up. I think that last bit of bling I need for the swap should arrive on Wednesday, so I can maybe get things wrapped up next weekend. Unless I change my mind about something.


----------



## Keebler1

I finished my main project last night. have 1 extra glued up waiting on me to get it done and another I am waiting on parts for


----------



## GR8HUNTER

my 3rd bonus item is finished not to perfection but as I say 3rd attempt so I think its the best I can do God I hope he likes it :<))

WAITING on 4th item in the mail


----------



## jeffswildwood

> my 3rd bonus item is finished not to perfection but as I say 3rd attempt so I think its the best I can do God I hope he likes it :<))
> 
> WAITING on 4th item in the mail
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Wow. I'm starting to feel bad now!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> my 3rd bonus item is finished not to perfection but as I say 3rd attempt so I think its the best I can do God I hope he likes it :<))
> 
> WAITING on 4th item in the mail
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Wow. I m starting to feel bad now!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


no need to feel bad i have to make up for my bad items :<((


----------



## Keebler1

Main item is done and 1 extra done


----------



## mistermoe

You guys are killing me. But goodonya for getting things done! Made some more good progress today, and I'm pretty pleased. I'll have to make some adjustments to get a good weight balance but I'm learning a bunch and having fun. Tomorrow I'll have some more good shop time, and some more decisions to make.

I'm kinda into this knife making thing. That's a whole 'nother set if tools to start stockpiling…


----------



## clieb91

dang and I thought I was ahead of the game. 
Made great progress on the swap projects as well as a few other items the past few days. I know what I need to do but have to refine a things to get a better presentation. I have a number of errands and chores to get done today as well as helping daughter stay on task with school, but hopefully I get a bit of time later today in the shop. Just spent about an hour this morning working on some stuff for sale. Got to take what I can this year as no big craft fairs are happening at this point.

Hope ya' all have a good Sunday.

CtL


----------



## jeffswildwood

I have my main item done but took a shot at something else. Not having any luck after two trys. Maybe third time is the charm. The second one looked OK but not swap worthy. Too many errors that can't be fixed.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I guess I get a "C". I joined the cut club. Not bad, just a drop of blood but hurt.


----------



## bobasaurus

Jeff, getting cut by your own creation makes you a true knifemaker. There's a membership card and everything.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I guess I get a "C". I joined the cut club. Not bad, just a drop of blood but hurt.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


i think that makes 3 of us now we must be making sharp knifes Y'all :<)))


----------



## clieb91

Well everything else got in the way today and never made it back into the shop. 5 Am comes to early, hopefully I will find the energy this week to get some time one evening.

Jeff if it ain't the tools its the project trying to take you out.  Hope it heals quick.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got closer to done today, then started on another bookshelf while waiting for finish to dry and sliced my index finger open with the skew block plane I use for cleaning up my rabbets. Humidity was so low that the shavings were sticking to everything, so I decided to call it a day.

But had some chicken carcasses stewing all day, and just put three quarts of chicken stock in the fridge for soup tomorrow. It's nice and thick and the bones had gone completely spongy, so I'm looking forward to some good soup!

4-12 inches of snow coming in the next 48 hours. I'm pretty sure our plan is to just hunker down. Pretty much like most days this year, but without the yard work. :-/


----------



## bobasaurus

Skew block planes are bloodthirsty, Dave. I avoid using mine since it's so bitey. It's snowing like crazy here.

Got the rough grinding on both knives done today, looking good so far.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Skew block planes are bloodthirsty, Dave. I avoid using mine since it's so bitey.


I like mine, and it's just about the best tool I have for cleaning up the rabbets cut with the circular saw, but it's bitten me three times during the bookcase construction. Bitey indeed.



> It's snowing like crazy here.


They just closed I-25 between Raton and the border. We're still getting rain and wind here, but we're only at 6900 feet.


----------



## jeffswildwood

My cut was a stupid mistake. I was drilling holes for pins. I know to clamp it down but thought "I can hold it". Wrong! I had a helicopter. I did clamp on the second hole though. I've seen that same thing on "Forged in fire" so many times.

In the past I got more cuts from my chisels then anything.

*Snow*! You guys have to stop typing that four letter dirty word!


----------



## GrantA

Sounds like you guys are gonna have some fun on reveal day! 
I haven't had a plane bite me yet but chisels for sure! CA glue and carry on lol

When using hss lathe gouges I've always just brushed off chips with my hand, no problem. The first time I used Dave's carbide lathe tools was the last time I ever did that! Sliced me good- they're sharp on the sides too!

Jeff I think we've all had a helicopter incident at the drill press. "Just a quick hole I can hold it… Not sure I'd want it to be a knife blade but it happens. Hopefully only once though


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Hopefully only once though
> 
> - GrantA


Guaranteed!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I think we've all had a helicopter incident at the drill press.


Lot tougher to get a helicopter with a hand-cranked post-drill…

Just sayin'


----------



## GrantA

Lot tougher to drill through a hardened tang with a hand crank too. Just sayin ;-p


----------



## Keebler1

Grant youre supposed to drill your tang before hardening but then again when you have big tools i guess you can do that


----------



## GrantA

I'm talking about a knife blank like you'd buy from rockler etc which is what I assume Jeff was drilling 
Sometimes you want a hole somewhere they didn't put one. Or a different size..and they're already hardened. You need solid carbide then


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Lot tougher to drill through a hardened tang with a hand crank too. Just sayin ;-p


Not all that hard, but I'd anneal the tang before drilling if it was hardened and causing me problems. Heck, I anneal brass before working it because most of it I buy shows up work-hardened. Post drills were used by blacksmiths for drilling holes, though.

Teaser:


----------



## GR8HUNTER

looks like some 1 is getting ready to ship and get their first S ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :<)))

dont forget pictures and a note LOL


----------



## Keebler1

I get it Grant. I tri3d to make a hole bigger in the kit I had and ruined a drill bit trying so had to go another route to fix the issue.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I m talking about a knife blank like you d buy from rockler etc which is what I assume Jeff was drilling
> Sometimes you want a hole somewhere they didn t put one. Or a different size..and they re already hardened. You need solid carbide then
> 
> - GrantA


I would love to show you all the helicopter, but that would be too much of a teaser. -)))


----------



## jeffswildwood

I redid this eastwing hatchet for a friend of my Son a few years back. The handle was stacked leather and badly decayed. When I removed it, there was only two holes, I wanted three and bigger. No matter what I used I could not drill through that hard steel handle. I used a dremel with a tip grinder to start the hole and when it cut through, used a progression of bit sizes to get the size I wanted.* Dremel = the right tool to have when you don't have the right tool.*


----------



## bobasaurus

To soften the tang before drilling, I use the gas burners on my kitchen stove. I can light a burner, tilt the iron flame cover to direct the flames off one side, and hold the tang over it until I see the color progression start. I look for the yellow to blue to purpleish to gray transition, and keep at it until the tang is mostly gray while the border between the knife body and the tang is mid-rainbow, making sure that the blue doesn't travel anywhere near the cutting edge. I then run it under water to stop the progression, and the tang is soft enough to drill after this.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

thats beautiful Jeff :<))


----------



## GrantA

Gorgeous hatchet Jeff! Allen that sounds like the right way to do it for sure, Dave's retired and can spend all day softening tangs and cranking a post drill. I'll just stick to carbide and power tools


----------



## mistermoe

Helicopter? Nope, never seen of of those, nope, not me…

I've flown a wooden 'copter a few times for sure, but not a metal one… yet. Thanks for the safety reminder.

I always liked the look of those Eastwings. Dunno how they chop. I have a gnarly old buried in the dirt for long time axe head from up on my Mom's old property. I'm going to have a go at it while I have my spark making machines out. Might have to break out my electrolysis rig to attack the rust. Won't be sparkly like that Eastwing tho. Nice work on the handle


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Helicopter? Nope, never seen of of those, nope, not me…
> 
> I ve flown a wooden copter a few times for sure, but not a metal one… yet. Thanks for the safety reminder.
> 
> I always liked the look of those Eastwings. Dunno how they chop. I have a gnarly old buried in the dirt for long time axe head from up on my Mom s old property. I m going to have a go at it while I have my spark making machines out. Might have to break out my electrolysis rig to attack the rust. Won t be sparkly like that Eastwing tho. Nice work on the handle
> 
> - mistermoe


Moe, it wasn't shiny when I started. It looked like it stayed a long time outside. Lots of naval jelly treatments and hand sanded up the grits. I even used my ROS on it. My only regret was I was unable to get a few of the deeper pits out. Your axe head will come out just as shiny with time and a lot of sanding. But you will have a lot of fun doing it!


----------



## clieb91

Have three days off and there is barely a peep around here. I go back to work and come home to 20 messages.. geez! 

Jeff, That axe looks awesome and I agree with you. You guys can keep your snow over there I don't need any of that until January thank you.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

Still got a couple days before I can ship, but I had to clear the bench to get some bookcases done, so I packed up the box, and will unpack once the last little bit arrives via UPS later this week. Gotta write a note, too.

The snow finally started to stick around supper time. They're saying we'll have 8-12 inches when it all wraps up on Wednesday. Oh well. Don't really have to go anywhere until the weekend, though I'll probably need another dozen eggs for breakfast before then. We'll see how it all times out for shipping the package.

Made the soup today from yesterday's stock. Good stuff! A big pot of homemade chicken noodle soup was just the thing today.


----------



## GrantA

Dave I figured your eggs came from the same place as your chicken! I guess maybe that's why you don't have any more eggs though 
One of these days I should get some chickens, for eggs and eventually soup ;-p


----------



## RichBolduc

So… While my main is done, I might not be able to do a bonus item now….. Just had our offer accepted on a new house and hoping to close the week of Thanksgiving, or the week after … 

Rich


----------



## mistermoe

Hey congratulations, Rich! That's a good thing, yeah?



> So… While my main is done, I might not be able to do a bonus item now….. Just had our offer accepted on a new house and hoping to close the week of Thanksgiving, or the week after …
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


----------



## RichBolduc

Yeah. My shop gains 100 sq ft. This new place is a 5/4 with a full in-law suite. Things are gonna get crazy finishing some commission jobs and packing in the next few weeks then getting our current place on the market in December.

Rich


----------



## mistermoe

Oh, wait til I show you what it looks like now…it looks like it came off a civil war battlefield. It's so deeply pockmarked no amount of clr or naval jelly will get it. I had real good luck doing electrolysis…a low voltage sent through a sacrificial piece of iron in a solution of baking soda. Ive used it to clean out old motorcycle gas tanks and other bits and bobs. It really works.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Grant, one of the local "controversies" is an ongoing battle between a group who want to be able to raise chickens, and those who don't want to be cock-a-doodle-dooed awake in the morning. I suspect the battle will go on for years, and I'll keep buying my birds and eggs at the store.

Rich, congratulations! People really need to remember that a bonus is a bonus, not required. While there are some retired guys like me who have time to anneal their steel before drilling it with a bow-drill and a rock ;-), not everyone can be expected to mix up their own paint or other bits of craziness like that. Enjoy your new place, and good luck selling the old one, buddy!

Can't tell if it's just a drift, but our little Groot-shaped cactus is completely buried by snow this morning. And we've got another 3-8 inches coming before it's all done some time late on Wednesday.


----------



## RichBolduc

I'll probably still send the parts for the "bonus" items, they just won't be in a nice box like planned, but still usable. For size comparison, this is my house on the left and the new one on the right to scale. The box drawn on the new one was so I could compare our current pool and deck to see what we could put in the new place.










As for my shop, it's going from a 16×17 to 16×24… so I gain like 100sq ft… And after the pool, I should still have room for a 18×26 separate building if needed down the road.

Rich

Rich


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Rich.


----------



## GrantA

Hehe
Rich says *"if needed"* d'oh!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

GRATZ on the new place Rich no worries about bonus i be just happy for 1 item :<)))))))


----------



## RichBolduc

Should have said "If I can nag the wife enough to let me".. I figure it will be about 15k-20k for an insulated 18×26 with electrical, slab and plywood interior walls.

Rich



> Hehe
> Rich says *"if needed"* d oh!
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## Keebler1

Dont forget the A/C unit for the shop Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

Thats a must in FL.

Rich


----------



## Keebler1

Then you dont need an insulated shop. Just put solar on the roof and 2 mini splits and your good.


----------



## Keebler1

Looking to get a buffong system for my lathe in the next few months. Curious which one yall think is better. The Beall system or this PSI system? If I remember correctly some of the reviews for the PSI system said the M2 shaft was threaded and marring up the spot it went into the headstock not sure if thats a big deal or not.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Grant, one of the local "controversies" is an ongoing battle between a group who want to be able to raise chickens, and those who don't want to be cock-a-doodle-dooed awake in the morning. I suspect the battle will go on for years, and I'll keep buying my birds and eggs at the store.
> - Dave Polaschek


*Here's a chicken story for you **Dave*. While I was in Iraq, my neighbor decided to raise chickens. Free range style. No problem with the hens but my wife said every morning the rooster was on our front porch crowing. Soon every evening it was coming over to roost on the porch swing, leaving droppings and ready to go before the sun comes up. My Sons would take it home, one even threw it in a tree, stood under it and threw it as high as he could. No use, every morning it was back my wife said.

I had a friend who was going home on leave and we were talking. I told him about the noisy chicken. He said "Sarge, if you want me to, I'll kill it while I'm home on leave". I said "no buddy, that wouldn't be right, plus they would know who did it". He said, *"no problem Sarge, I'll kill it. put it in the road and run over it, make it look like an accident*"! I was impressed with his creativity but still, no.

I had to laugh, can you imagine "*putting a hit out on a chicken, all the way from Iraq, AND making it look like an* *accident*". The Godfather would be proud. Believe it or not this is a true story. I never knew what happened to the offending rooster. It was gone before I got home.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i like that chicken story a lot Jeff :<)))))


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's a fun story, Jeff. Don't ask your friend. He might have to tell you what happened to the rooster. ;-)

These little guys were fun to watch this evening. Hanging on some grass about six feet outside our window.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Woohoo! The last bit I need got loaded on the UPS truck for delivery three hours ago. Should be here later today and I can wrap things up either this afternoon or tomorrow morning.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Quiet around here. Too quiet.

Guess I'll post another birb.










Snow stopped, sun came out this afternoon, it's almost all melted again.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dave P, I like that bird photography. What sort of camera are you using?


----------



## jeffswildwood

It has been quiet. Maybe everyone is getting in some shop time!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave P, I like that bird photography. What sort of camera are you using?


Thanks, John. I have two primary bird cameras. They're both Micro 4/3, so the effective lens length is doubled.

A Panasonic LUMIX GF1 with an Olympus 45mm f/1.8 is my "short" bird lens. Usually used for the hummingbirds at the feeder, especially when there's more than one there, and also used for a lot of my sunset photos.

The longer one is a Panasonic LUMIX GX1 with a LUMIX Vario 100-300 f/4.0-5.6 zoom lens.

I do all my processing with RAW Power on my iPad.










I need to spend a day printing again so I have a few images to frame up next time I feel like making a frame. Got a couple that I want to send as Christmas presents this year.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Gimme my S, Jeff! Tracking number sent via email.


----------



## GrantA

I was certain Dave used one of these!


----------



## clieb91

Dang Dave, 3 bird pics and a shipped knife. You been busy today. That 2nd pic would make an awesome card.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

Busy most every day, Chris. Today was just one of those days when I just got to mark a few things done. We also have the water softener guy out today for our annual service. And maybe I'll make a run to the transfer station with a load of glass and cardboard recycling yet before they close for the day. Plus I've got two bookcases ready for shellac if I can get a little more shop-time.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Gimme my S, Jeff! Tracking number sent via email.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Can do buddy! You rocked it! But I'm not going to put an R next to your recipient until more ship. Gotta keep a mystery. ))


----------



## JohnMcClure

I knew it would be something sophisticated Dave! Really great photos.

Spray Foam insulation went into my shop while I was at work. Unfortunately they didn't cover the floor or scrape it clean… so I'm more frustrated than pleased. But if I can get them to come back and scrape the floor I guess I'll chill out.
Meanwhile, air conditioning is scheduled and power goes in Saturday. 
Possibly making sawdust by Christmas!


----------



## Keebler1

Nice John


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I was certain Dave used one of these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


An interesting thing that was discovered from one of these cameras, or one that predated it, the Daguerrotype cameras. It was a copper plate coated with very fine silver iodide that captured the image. Well, under the right conditions, it was discovered that organic compounds grew directly from, or off the silver particles. Not organic material that grew from something already there, but through interaction with light, new life sprang up on these plates.

It is a rather complicated subject; I am just scratching the surface. I had a discussion with my son´s science teacher about this, and forget most of what he said. Most who are researching this dont understand whats going on, but some think this may somehow be the origen of life, or that it is a plausible theory. Light, heat, pure base metal, oxidation, water vapour, a kind of photosynthesis(no pun intended).


----------



## DavePolaschek

> But I'm not going to put an R next to your recipient until more ship. Gotta keep a mystery. ))


Fair enough. Hope I didn't screw things up by shipping so early.

Got the shellac on those two bookcases. They'll get lightly sanded and a second coat tomorrow, I hope. We're going to be hassling on the phone with the water softener company. We got charged for labor on the annual maintenance on our R.O. unit, which we lease, and for which the lease contract says all annual service is covered.

Sorry about the spray foam, John. Contractors can suck…

As for the cameras, I used to work on Photoshop and have had a bunch of cameras for a long time. Sold all my Nikon gear off before I retired. I kept the m43 gear and also the Mamiya 645 though.

I also need to start working on Christmas presents. Going to do a few custom-printed and framed photos, and I'm still pretty slow at making frame stock.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave if your tools had tails getting frame stock would be a fairly quick process


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave if your tools had tails getting frame stock would be a fairly quick process


Not sure how I would go faster. The slow things are finding nice stock, which requires digging through my hoard, unless I've already pulled out a good stick, then figuring out the profile I want to make. Actually making the profile goes pretty quick if I've picked nice straight stock that doesn't have runout. And if I don't pick good stock, machines would just help me quickly make something that would break when I go to frame a picture.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> But I'm not going to put an R next to your recipient until more ship. Gotta keep a mystery. ))
> 
> Fair enough. Hope I didn't screw things up by shipping so early.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Not at all Dave! I'm just a couple days from being ready myself.


----------



## EarlS

Since I can't get out in the shop to do actual work, I've been "building" a bluetooth speaker in Sketchup. Been meaning to get to this since I made one for the spring swap.










It is based on this radio:










Originally, it was a late Christmas present for my wife, now it might be repurposed into this year's gift. Instead of a radio in the oval, there will be a clock.


----------



## HokieKen

Just a thought Earl, can you turn the "wasted" shelves on the left side into a phone dock? Maybe she wouldn't care but if it were mine, a spot to sit my phone would get you a little extra lovin. I wouldn't do it at the risk of ruining the design though, I like the look a lot. In fact… what kits do you use for the electronics? My wife told me to skip her for Christmas this year due to time and all the other people she wants me to make crap for. But Valentine's isn't far off…


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - Rockler now has both one speaker and two speaker kits. They are easy enough to use that even I can't mess it up too bad.

Hadn't thought about a phone dock. hmmmmm???


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i am not too far from my S :<))

very kewl Earl cant wait to see your creation :<))

i do hate making frames yuckity yuck :<((((((((


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny - Rockler now has both one speaker and two speaker kits. They are easy enough to use that even I can t mess it up too bad.
> 
> Hadn t thought about a phone dock. hmmmmm???
> 
> - EarlS


While I was waiting for you to respond, I found the kits on Rockler and ordered one of the stereo speaker kits


----------



## bndawgs

I've been looking at them in the past.

Check out this one that was posted on the site.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

thats neat if your a music lover ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :<)))


----------



## Keebler1

Coffee scoop with a blank I cast. Had issues with the blank chipping while I turned it but it came out great. Still having issues with fine scratches in the blank but it doesnt look bad. Yall think a beal buffing system might help? Im sanding 240 - 600 grit then going through micromesh


----------



## HokieKen

I usually wet sand up to 1200 then go through micro-mesh and then polish with acrylic Rich. I just polish it with a cotton wheel on a bench grinder with green compound. If you're getting visible scratches, you probably just need to sand higher before you go to micro mesh.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok i did got from 600 to 1000 this time guess ill have to get some higher grits. I havent really had this problem with other acrylics or alumilte blanks much just the ones i cast. Could be a sign i need to quit casting


----------



## clieb91

Earl, Nice looking speaker. The one from the Spring Swap is sitting right here along with the phone stand 

My weekend is looking mostly clear and I might even get a day alone in the house for the first time in months. So looking forward to working in the shop and getting closer to the S.

Keebler, Pretty cool blank.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

If you zoom in on the pic on the right the camera just pics up what I am seeing. Doesnt really detract from the piece and most people wont notice it or pay any attention to it but its annoying to me cause I know its there


----------



## Keebler1

On another note if I just epoxied scales onto a knife about 30 minutes ago and used regular 2 part epoxy not 5 minute can I safely shape the scales tomorrow afternoon or should I wait till Sunday or next weekend?


----------



## DavePolaschek

You should probably be able to shape the scales today if you got a good bond between the scales and the tang. With pins, definitely, it if you skipped pins, I'd say "probably." I don't think an extra day will make a lot of difference though. Go ahead and shape them, and if the scales are going to come loose from the tang, better to discover that now than a few days later.

Earl, I really like that radio.

Got three bookcases finished up and brought inside yesterday. Today I unpack a couple more boxes of books, then rehang all the artwork in the living room. The painters are done, and we can get our house back to normal this weekend. Woohoo!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

you sound more busy now then when you worked Dave LOL :<)))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> But I m not going to put an R next to your recipient until more ship. Gotta keep a mystery. ))


Well, according to USPS, someone will be getting a package today, if not the first R. Get your mailbox-stalking-capes ready, boys!

And yeah, Tony. Pretty sure I am. Don't get as many naps either, without managers to schedule meetings I have to attend.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> But I m not going to put an R next to your recipient until more ship. Gotta keep a mystery. ))
> 
> Well, according to USPS, someone will be getting a package today, if not the first R. *Get your mailbox-stalking-capes ready, boys!*
> 
> And yeah, Tony. Pretty sure I am. Don't get as many naps either, without managers to schedule meetings I have to attend.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


US REAL MEN DONT WEAR CAPES LOL :<))))))))))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Well, according to USPS, someone will be getting a package today, if not the first R. Get your mailbox-stalking-capes ready, boys!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I'm quite sure it's not Ken! ))


----------



## Keebler1

All done my wife is gonna drop it off at the post office this week


----------



## Keebler1

Wasnt able to put pins in one of the folding knives i put scales on yesterday due to dropping a couple of the screws. I shaped the scale on the sander and was starting to sand up the grits by hand and one of the scales came off. Got it gluing up again. Since that happened I decided it was time to take a shower then grab a beer. Grabbed this one out of the fridge and it is a good one.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, Keebler! Looking forward to seeing more people with an S.


----------



## bndawgs

Has anyone ordered from knifekits.Com? 
Came across a knife scale project in an old wood magazine and they used as knife kit from there. Looks like you have to assemble the knife as well? Or at least the folding knife they used.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

no I did not use them Steve :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Not me, Steve. Most of my blades come from either Hock Tools or Morakniv.se. I also keep an eye on the Woodcraft clearance sales, and will sometimes grab something from them.

We got out for a hike today. Only a couple miles, but that was plenty of huffing and puffing.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I'll take an S Jeff to go with my P Tracking number sent says Friday delivery we will see :<)))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I ll take an S Jeff to go with my P Tracking number sent says Friday delivery we will see :<)))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Sounds good buddy.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice work, Tony! And Keebs will get his S soon, and then I bet we can start seeing some Rs.

Got a couple hours of shop time this morning, and cranked out another book case. Then we went for a walk - 2.2 miles, 450' of vertical, and it took us a little over 90 minutes. Also discovered we have oaks around here. Emory Oaks which grow about as tall as my sweetie.

Pretty dang good day for a Monday.


----------



## RichBolduc

Sorry i've been sparse in here.. My main item is done still and ready to ship, I'm just holding out in case I get time to do my bonus items. Worse case I send the bonus items as they're still useable, just not in a nice box/presentation like I was hoping..

Put an offer in on a house, they didn't get back to us in time. Found another and we put an offer in and the first house got back to us a week late. Pulled the offer from the 2nd house and now waiting to hear back on our counter offer on the first house.

So because of all of this, we've been doing major cleaning and purging of our current place in case we need to put it on the market asap.

Rich


----------



## jeffswildwood

I just braved the cold to try to get another bonus in the box by planing some wood. 32 outside. My planer didn't mind but I was froze.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*MAYBE FOR GRANT* ... :<))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I just braved the cold to try to get another bonus in the box by planing some wood. 32 outside. My planer didn t mind but I was froze.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


your a go getter Jeff I went to store and bought bonus items to fill my box its cold here also BRRR :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It'll be 93 degrees here today.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> It'll be 93 degrees here today.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


plus you guys dont have to change your clocks right ? MUST BE NICE :<))


----------



## EarlS

It's 70 degrees here in heaven and I'm still finding clocks that I need to set back an hour - &%*#(!!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Meh, we don't change clocks.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Meh, we don't change clocks.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


93 degrees and no clock change? I'm moving!


----------



## Keebler1

Earl a cornfield isnt heaven


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Meh, we don't change clocks.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> 93 degrees and no clock change? I m moving!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


i really dont think us country boys would be happy there Jeff i love my mountains to much :<))))


----------



## jeffswildwood

True Tony. I do like the mountains. Just not the cold.

Sure is quiet in here, I hope it's because everyone is working on their swap items.


----------



## Keebler1

My swap items got dropped off at the post office yesterday. Ive been busy with work as usual


----------



## GR8HUNTER

with this warm weather coming I'm cleaning up leaves …. another S for Kevin ... I GUESS soon we will be seeing some R's :<))))))))


----------



## JohnMcClure

I got AC and heat installed today. Lighting, drywall, and paint still to go, and I'll be ready to put my machines in there and start outfitting the place with cabinets. 
Maybe 2 or 3 more swaps until I can participate again Haha


----------



## Keebler1

John you dont have to have cabinets to participate in a swap


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I got AC and heat installed today. Lighting, drywall, and paint still to go, and I ll be ready to put my machines in there and start outfitting the place with cabinets.
> Maybe 2 or 3 more swaps until I can participate again Haha
> 
> - JohnMcClure


excited too see it when done another step closer :<)))))))))))


----------



## jeffswildwood

I had to do painting today. Got almost done and ran out. Trip to the store for more. I guess I'll have to finish tomorrow.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, John! Just remember, I participated in a swap while they were building my shop…

Framed two photos for Christmas presents today. Commercially bought frames, but I cut my own glass for them, because they came with cheap acrylic instead of actual glass.

Also built another bookcase. And started designing a fancy laundry hamper that'll hopefully get built before we have our next election. Might've had a few drinks while waiting to hear the results, too.


----------



## bobasaurus

Need to do the HT, finish grinding, and make handles for the knives. Been putting it off since it's lots of work.


----------



## GrantA

Dang Tony I missed out on whatever it was- just catching up on 30 posts and the listing is deleted, I'm in rehab from auction purchases anyways at the moment bahahaha

On a bright note we got the old interior walls out of the shop finally (here's a little demo clip), getting ready to turn the plumber loose on new drains then we can put up some new walls! 
It's so nice having glass in the window openings!









Also, I got the Tannewitz bandsaw fired up for the first time! As it started building speed it was pumping sawdust out the dust port so I shut her down, oops I better clean it out with a shop vac. Need to check the brakes too, I was pushing pretty hard. All in all an excellent buy for the shop!
Here's a video of her running


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Grant it was a 16 inch Oliver sliding Table saw with some delta thingy with it and skid of other parts for 1200 must of been a hell of a deal sorry :<(((


----------



## GrantA

that was probably a decent deal. Ive gotta sell some stuff before I buy more though, full steam ahead on the shop


----------



## EarlS

Grant - where are you checked in for Craigslist rehab? I might need to join you.

I sold off the old Delta drill press I just bought when I realized I have no idea how to finish it off without buying another one to rob parts from. A Porter Cable 15" 1 HP drill press showed up on CL so I picked it up Monday night. It's in great shape and it was a decent price. I've got the parts coming to build a table for it.

Meanwhile, I sold the Jet air filter unit, mortiser, Wen drill press, a couple Craftsman tall metal cabinets, and some other stuff. I might have found someone that wants the frankenstein monster DC that takes up way too much space in the shop. With all of the things I sold, I might have enough $$ to afford the Riken band saw if I get permission, or a fancy Oneida portable DC. That's where the rehab comes in because SWMBO thinks I've been doing to much CL.

One of these days I need to start some woodworking projects.


----------



## bndawgs

Nice Earl. It's always fun to sell a bunch of stuff and get money for new items.

I really need to start looking at DC. My shopvac does a decent job, but I'm left with fine dust everywhere. I'd like to make a dust cart with a furnace motor, but I need a motor first. lol


----------



## GrantA

Hey Earl now that you sold all that you have money for a 16" double sided planer eh? 
Rehab is at my shop so the good news is we get to drink beer and work on setting up some cool machines! Come join me


----------



## EarlS

Grant - Why do I need one of those? I'm trying to make room for the lathe my Dad has. I'll be over shortly with some corn beer.


----------



## DavePolaschek

This crowd might be interested. The slicing knife kits (blades) from Hock Tools are 25% off for the second one with code KS2020 - it's a secret. ;-)


----------



## bobasaurus

Going to wheel out the forge this weekend and get the HT done, and try not to burn down the shop when grinding the knives. Need to get off my ass and finish this thing, the deadline is coming up fast.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

could someone please check their parcel locker there is a box for them it was delivered at 4:38pm :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> could someone please check their parcel locker there is a box for them it was delivered at 4:38pm :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Arrived to your recipient safe and sound! ))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> could someone please check their parcel locker there is a box for them it was delivered at 4:38pm :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Arrived to your recipient safe and sound! ))
> 
> - jeffswildwood


yes i hope he was pleased :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

Updated the P's S's and R's. If I missed one let me know. Coming along nicely! Time to get myself in gear. I have to admit, I tried twice at a certain knife. Both times it has come out a mess. Definitely not swap worthy. I don't believe I have time or metal to go for "third times a charm", It may turn out to be "third strike, your out". Hello plan B.


----------



## clieb91

Hey All, After not seeing any posts since Sunday I expected to have to catch up on a lot more. 37 was not all that bad. 
Jeff the Mornings have been brutal, but I can not believe how the afternoons have warmed up, doesn't help that most of this week I was on my way to work by 4:30 AM to look at the Christmas lights. The show at work opens this coming Wednesday and I still got to more work to do on it. 
Good news is I get the weekend off (except for the to do list at the house) and I am planning at least a few hours or more of shop time on both days. I have the plan down pat now just have to get it closer to where I want it.

Hope everyone can have a good productive weekend.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

What a couple days! Got two bookcases out of clamps, smoothed, and bathed with their first coat of shellac yesterday. Then the sprinkler guys were out to shut our system down for the year. Then a hike with my honey. Then dinner.

Then finally a trip to the mailbox after dark. Quercus Magazine issue #3 was just one of the surprises in the mail yesterday. I also got a bunch of supplies for the Christmas presents I need to get done, the new collets for my sweetie's Dremel, and a box of goodies from the swap. I know I was pleased with what I got. Golly!

Today, waited for the roof inspection that never showed. Turns out they rescheduled us to next Friday, but never bothered to tell us. Words were had. I don't think they think I'm a nice guy any more.

Then to town to try and buy soda. Half successful. We found a case of Coca Cola de Mexico, but no Real Sugar Mountain Dew. Had lunch, then went to Harbor Freight and bought a new toy. I now own a 12×33 lathe. Got tired of trying to learn to turn while also trying to keep my foot pumping and not fall down. I'm apparently just not coordinated enough to pull that off.

Then home to get the second coats of shellac on the shelves and get the hangers on the pictures I framed so I could get them off the bench to have room to set the parts for the lathe when I'm trying to put that together tomorrow. Plus I'll have two new bookcases to fill with books and two photos to hang, plus two presents to wrap and get ready for the mail on Monday. And we might try to take another hike before it snows on Sunday.


----------



## bobasaurus

Just did the heat treatment. Two normalization cycles to reduce the grain structure and relieve stress, then heated to about 1550 F uniformly and quenched in slightly preheated canola oil. Passed the file test easily. Currently they're sitting in my kitchen oven at 400 F tempering for an hour or two.

I've come up with a nice way to uniformly heat the blade in the gas forge without overheating the thin tip, edge, etc. I only use one of the two burners on the forge, hold the blade from the tang with tongs, and keep the tip stuck past the hot spot of the burner so it doesn't get much direct heat. I also concentrate on heating the thick spine instead of the edge, and hold it a little longer near the tang vs near the tip because of the distal taper thickness. I move the knife in this way in and out of the flame (never putting the tip directly into the center), flipping it over every 5-10 seconds so both sides are brought up to heat evenly. Eventually I can get the entire blade a uniform shade of orange (matching the tip of a thermocouple so I know the temperature).

Dave, that looks like a neat magazine.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, that looks like a neat magazine


Yeah Allen, I bought issues 1 & 2 on a lark. Subscribed for 3 and beyond. Even with shipping from England, I find it well worthwhile.

I don't hang onto back issues like I do with Mortise & Tenon but that's more due to the quality of the paper, rather than the content. I've copied a few articles onto good paper to store in my library.

Interesting how you do the HT, Allen. Going to have to finish getting my forge up and running this winter some time. Too many projects.


----------



## bobasaurus

Also, since the R's have been marked I can comment that I received a mysterious package yesterday… Going to wait to open it until I have mine done as motivation to keep working, I'm excited to see the reveal.


----------



## Keebler1

Somewhat disappointed with this months pen box. I usually get 4 or 5 pen kits bushings and 1 or 2 blanks. This month only got 2 pen kits 1 blank and the bushings. I believe the 2 kits I got are currently only for subscribers since I cant find the exact kit on their website so i guess thats something. This pen is sierra vista black titan/ titan gold and this is the blank i got. The other pen is titan gold/black titan. Was gonna see if I could sell this pen in the pic. What should I ask for it? I was thinking $60 but not sure


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, setting up a 12×33 lathe solo is a bit of work (especially getting it onto the stand), but I got 'er done. Here's a piece of ash that was my first attempt, because it was the scrap that was closest to square already.










Making square things round just got a mite easier. I might go back to a treadle lathe at some point, but just getting the gouge or skew at the right angle, etc, is enough of a challenge at the moment.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave order some carbide tools. Its a lot easier till you get the hang of turning again


----------



## HokieKen

Cool pen keebs. $60 seems steep to me but I'm really cheap so you can probably get $80.

Another tailed devil in the shop Dave? I predict a tablesaw in your future. Maybe a planer first…


----------



## Keebler1

Another productive day in the shop. Lack putting ply on the four walls and putting some finish on and dog house is done


----------



## HokieKen

It was way too gorgeous to be in the shop today here in VA. So we rode over the mountain to Paint Bank VA where they raise bison and had a bite at the Swinging Bridge Restaurant inside the General Store there. It was a great day to get in the wind


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Kenny. Wish I had time to ride


----------



## clieb91

Kenny, Wish there were a few more places like that up this way in VA. Looks awesome.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

If kenny moved to texas he could ride pretty much year round….oh wait we d9nt want the extra squirrells that come with Kenny lol


----------



## GR8HUNTER

beautiful weather for a ride Kenny and tommorow will be very nice also :<)))) get it in when you can winters coming BRRRRR YUCKY :<(((


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave order some carbide tools. Its a lot easier till you get the hang of turning again


Turning again? First time I've ever turned anything was today. I'll stick with the steel tools. They seemed to work fine. I'll probably have to sharpen them more often, but I'm used to sharpening stuff, and the skew looks dead easy to sharpen. The gouge doesn't look bad, either.

Kenny, it is a tailed devil. Shame they don't make a cordless M-18 lathe or something, but I tucked the tail behind the post drill, so maybe I can ignore it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good day all around for everyone it seems. I should be able to just about finish up my bench build tomorrow and start on the cabinet underneath it while I throw some finish on it for a couple days. Still waiting on a last bit of hardware for the bench which should be in Monday.

Three weeks until reveal around here.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Good day all around for everyone it seems. I should be able to just about finish up my bench build tomorrow and start on the cabinet underneath it while I throw some finish on it for a couple days. Still waiting on a last bit of hardware for the bench which should be in Monday.
> 
> Three weeks until reveal around here.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


how long till we see the new bench ? ? ? :<)))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Come on over Tony. It'll be a nice 65 today so we might be in winter now here.

I've taken pics all along the way it's just another roubo, went with a real tail vise instead of the wagon everyone else seems to go with. I'll throw a pic or two up soon.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You guys are quiet today.

Here's some pics of the bench Tony. Just put some finish on it.




























I'll start on a lower cabinet tomorrow.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh, I guess you can't see the tail vise well. Here's a couple.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Thanks for the porn :<))))


----------



## Keebler1

Nice bench Dave.


----------



## EarlS

+1 - Tony

Dave - are you actually going to use that beauty? BTW - as I recall, you have to strike a sexy pose on your creation as part of the breaking in process - see the LJ work bench thread. Maybe Kenny will do it for you.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Golly, Dave! That's a pretty bench.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks gents.

Earl, Kenny never did his bondo pose so I feel no obligation at all.


----------



## HokieKen

I do my bondo pose every day Dave. Just don't ever take pics.


----------



## mikeacg

> I do my bondo pose every day Dave. Just don't ever take pics.
> 
> - HokieKen


Thank you! I for one appreciate your consideration…


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave, what a bench! I just wish I had room for a nice big one like that.

Here's everyone a wake up call. *About 10 days until the mailing deadline!*


----------



## bndawgs

Hmm, just saw this Rockler router table package on sale for $200.

Seems to be a relatively decent setup.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I do my bondo pose every day Dave. Just don't ever take pics.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Thank you! I for one appreciate your consideration…
> 
> - mikeacg


yes these eyes have already seen to much cant handle much more :<)))


----------



## Keebler1

> Hmm, just saw this Rockler router table package on sale for $200.
> 
> Seems to be a relatively decent setup.
> 
> - Steve


Why do these things always go on sale when i dont have any extra money.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Hmm, just saw this Rockler router table package on sale for $200.
> 
> Seems to be a relatively decent setup.
> 
> - Steve
> 
> Why do these things always go on sale when i dont have any extra money.
> 
> - Keebler1


maybe I'm crazy BUT I dont think that is such a GR8 deal :<((


----------



## DavePolaschek

Rockler had a 10 or 15% off everything sale going on, too (I think it ran out this weekend). Except for just about anything that I actually wanted from them…

Knocked together a box and lid for the lathe accessories this morning (basically everything but the turning tools, that'll fit on the lathe stand). Turns out I had just enough clamps.



















I also discovered my box of "art books", many of which are landscape format, so now I need to build a bookcase 16" deep. Turns out, you can't buy 16" wide pine out here, so I'm going to have to glue up a couple eights. And then for the short sides, I'll glue a 4 to a 12 so the seams don't line up. Bother.


----------



## EarlS

IMO it is rare to find anything with the Rockler logo that looks like a good deal. Their quality isn't what it once was. I just spent a bunch of time looking for a drill press table and wound up getting the Peachtree one. I also looked at Woodpeckers, Infinity, MLCS, and Rockler, as well as the generic Amazon stuff. Hopefully, it will arrive unbroken.

Meanwhile, I used the Porter Cable PCB660 DP Type 2 drill press I picked up. The chuck wobbles around more than I'd like so I'll need to look into that. There are also a couple of clicks that show up when raising/lowering the spindle. I'm also wondering if there is something rattling around inside since it makes some questionable sounds when it is running.


----------



## bobasaurus

Dave, you're killing me with that bench of yours… I want to build one so badly but can't stomach the cost. What woods did you use? Is that a benchcrafted leg vise I see?

I softened the tangs and did the post-HT rough grinding yesterday. Probably removed 2/3 of the mass from each knife, it was a lot of grinding. Managed to grind the edges all the way to zero thickness, which is desirable in a chef knife.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Allen, this really wasn't bad considering. The bench is made out of oak with eucalyptus accents. I usually use all AZ woods so I wanted to make sure some got in this thing.

The top was made of oak I grabbed for $1bf and the base is oak I got for $2.50bf. The eucalyptus is essentially left overs from other projects.

I've wanted to do this build for years. The leg vise and tail vise hardware is from Hovarter not bench crafted. I got that for my birthday or Christmas a couple years ago and just now got to use it. The tail vise uses the leg vise kit but I machines some plates to make it work like a traditional tail vise.

I'll do a project post when I'm all finished up. Just put some pics out mostly for Tony because he asked.


----------



## bobasaurus

Insanely cheap wood there Dave, wish I could get those deals here. Finding any decent hardwood under $4/bf is nearly impossible. Never heard of Hovarter before, their prices seem more reasonable. I'm using a crappy HF bench I've souped-up with a thicker top and better vises.


----------



## RichBolduc

Welp…the house that we were trying to get and had been taking up all my time for the past 3 weeks fell through. After multiple agreements from the sellers and then one of them repeatedly changing the contract before they would sign it, they decided to go with a different offer.

Wife's beyond pissed, but at least I'm not spending 6 hours a day after work decluttering and other random things to get my house ready for sale.

Maybe I can figure out my bonus items now.

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Dave K- sweet bench! I'm digging your inlay work on the vise chop too ;-)
Dave P- lemme know if you want some 16" wide longleaf pine I can get it headed your way!
Rich- that sucks! I feel like things like that happen for a good reason though. If the wife is really ready to make a move now you can work on getting your place ready to list and be more picky.

Anybody seen our friend Bill from Brooklyn lately? I saw this in the cooler way down here in GA so I had to try it- pretty tasty!


----------



## RichBolduc

Yeah we're just gonna slowly clean and get ready for the sell now instead of rush. Maybe look more seriously after the holidays. I figure for the price range and size we were looking at, building might save us 50k-100k if I can find a plot we like. Plus the house we were looking at was in a flood zone, so the money we save on flood insurance brings our max cap up 100k probably.

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Yikes, if you're gonna buy a house in a flood zone it better float and have a motor, which is a possibility ya know


----------



## GR8HUNTER

he just made a comment on Bernards work bench so Bill is still around i think he dont like us no more :<((((((


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave P- lemme know if you want some 16" wide longleaf pine I can get it headed your way!


I need four 30¼ long ¾x15½ S4S boards (i.e. 1×16s), Grant. Clear would be better, but I can work around knots if I have to. Let me know what you would need for 'em, and we'll work something out. Or if it's rough cut, I'll need 4/4×16 so I can plane it smooth.

Be a lot easier than jointing and gluing up 1×8s and then realizing I'm a half inch short.


----------



## Keebler1

Rich is there any part of florida that isnt a flood zone


----------



## RichBolduc

Where I live now actually isn't one.

Rich



> Rich is there any part of florida that isnt a flood zone
> 
> - Keebler1


----------



## jeffswildwood

Rich, we looked at several houses before we found this one. Every house the seller was ready to deal, but the bank kept saying no. When we tried for a loan for this one, the loan officer said, "if you don't have $10,000.00 in our bank, we don't even want to talk to you". Really. I walked out of his office, went to the desk, closed my account, opened one at the bank across the street and got the loan.


----------



## RichBolduc

It had nothing to do with us getting the loan. We were pre-approved for 550k and more if we sold our house for a large down payment. It was all about one of the sellers being a dick bag for 3 weeks and wasting our time

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

You order this Rich?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Good one, Kenny!

Dave P, I'm glad to see you bought a lathe with a tail. I'm sure you'll have a lot of fun with it.
Rich, far be it from me to offer advice, but living in a flood zone…. even if the flood insurance/disaster $$$ covers your actual costs, I doubt it would be enough to cover your time and heartache if all your lumber, uncompleted projects, and decades worth of tool collection were ruined in a hurricane - let alone the personal items in your home! 
And what was once a "100-year" flood plain looks to be a "10-year" flood plain today, what with the number of hurricanes etc.

The HOA wants to come see my shop… I guess I'll let them as I'm quite proud of it… I just don't want them telling me some small part of it doesn't conform to their rules, or any BS like that. Wish me luck!


----------



## GrantA

They want to see *inside * your shop? Unless there's somebody cool there who's genuinely interested in woodworking that doesn't sound like a good idea. As long as the exterior meets their rules and it meets code they have no business inside. 
At least hang a sign on the door with an admission charge - maybe a sixer and a snack ;-p


----------



## CaptainKlutz

+1 keep them out of the building. 
They do not need to see inside for any reason. Why?

Had one HOA rep ~18 years ago that brought a certified building inspector to ensure shed met building code. HOA inspector wanted different roof structure. Spent several weeks mediating an disagreement between HOA inspector and the city inspector who approved the building a week before they visited. Inspector was wrong, but took a fight.

If something looks at your tool collection and thinks it looks like production shop, or they don't like noise making potential; can report it is illegal business to local authority. Don't have anything inside during inspection if you do let them inspect inside. The less they know/see, less that can go wrong.

Beware of living space trap. A room with HVAC, window, door, and closet can be called a bedroom. If shed looks to much like living space with HVAC/plumbing/closet/etc, and they decide to declare it habitable space; things can get interesting when they notify the local tax collector and/or zoning board.

IMHO - HOA Nazi love to nit pick details. 
Be ready for complaint that color scheme in not perfect match for rest of house, or the trim style is not same. Have never had an HOA inspection that didn't result in debate about color match to standards.

Repainted one house the exact same paint brand and colors as original when I built it 10 years previous. The HOA brought out their color book to check against the house and it didn't match; told do it over. Eventually was able to take the reference book to paint supplier and figure out the color book had faded.

Never trust HOA to do the right thing.
HOA are PIA.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> +1 keep them out of the building.
> They do not need to see inside for any reason. Why?
> 
> Had one HOA rep ~18 years ago that brought a certified building inspector to ensure shed met building code. HOA inspector wanted different roof structure. Spent several weeks mediating an disagreement between HOA inspector and the city inspector who approved the building a week before they visited. Inspector was wrong, but took a fight.
> 
> If something looks at your tool collection and thinks it looks like production shop, or they don t like noise making potential; can report it is illegal business to local authority. Don t have anything inside during inspection if you do let them inspect inside. The less they know/see, less that can go wrong.
> 
> Beware of living space trap. A room with HVAC, window, door, and closet can be called a bedroom. If shed looks to much like living space with HVAC/plumbing/closet/etc, and they decide to declare it habitable space; things can get interesting when they notify the local tax collector and/or zoning board.
> 
> IMHO - HOA Nazi love to nit pick details.
> Be ready for complaint that color scheme in not perfect match for rest of house, or the trim style is not same. Have never had an HOA inspection that didn t result in debate about color match to standards.
> 
> Repainted one house the exact same paint brand and colors as original when I built it 10 years previous. The HOA brought out their color book to check against the house and it didn t match; told do it over. Eventually was able to take the reference book to paint supplier and figure out the color book had faded.
> 
> Never trust HOA to do the right thing.
> HOA are PIA.
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


My gosh, I don't think I could live in an HOA neighborhood.


----------



## DavePolaschek

John, I had a great experience with our HOA. I had the requirements in front of me before I started (you know there's a hyphen in anal-retentive, right?) and they needed to ok the plans. I had hit all the requirements, and they said, "we have to approve you, but if you could make a small change, that would be nice…" I was happy to.

Everyone in the neighborhood has had good things to say about my shop, and the head of the architecture committee wants to come over for some hand-tool lessons and beers once we're not social-distancing. But it helped that the previous owners of our house hadn't done a lick of maintenance in the 12 years they owned the place, and we've been staying at home doing all sorts of maintenance this past year.

As for matching the house, when we had the guys out to stucco the shop, we had them re-stucco the house too, since it had faded in the 12 years since it was built and there were a few cracks. Win-win-win.


----------



## HokieKen

When we were house shopping 10 years or so ago, I told my wife that I would not consider buying a house in a HOA neighborhood. It's an absolute deal breaker for me. Ain't nobody telling me that I have to cut my grass every single year!

If they want to come over to critique John, I probably wouldn't let them in either. They're going to see power tools and imagine loud noise late at night. If they think it's just cool and are genuinely interested, it's always fun to show off your stuff


----------



## GrantA

> it s always fun to show off your stuff
> 
> - HokieKen


Keep in mind Kenny means this in an entirely different way than the rest of us!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Its empty still. Tools in garage until shop interior is ready. But they have no right, in my opinion, to come past my backyard gate. I will let them past for good will only. 
I'll update once it happens, probably this weekend.


----------



## HokieKen

It's Texas. I'm pretty sure you can let them into your yard then shoot them for trespassing if they get mouthy John ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Go to the animal shelter and tell em you want the meanest sob they have. Put him in the shop. Leave some milk bones by the door and tell your new friends good luck


----------



## Keebler1

Charge a fee for lwtting them look at it. Tell them you have to recoup some of your hoa dues somehow


----------



## EarlS

We live in an HOA inside the city limits which somehow means we have to pay for street lights, street maintenance, and a sewer lift station. $500/year in fees that the city does for everyone else as part of the city services. I brought up the idea of dissolving the HOA and got roundly flamed because someone might move in and bring down property values. I told them it was too late, I was already moved in. I keep asking every time anyone sends out a group email about upkeep costs.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Seems like this gets brought up fairly often. My take on it is understand what you're getting into before you buy. We lived in a non-HOA neighborhood before and my wife wouldn't do it again. Delapidated houses selling for $20K or less, house across the street had a blue tarp on the roof for 3+ years, random fences that were mostly in disrepair and the list goes on. We got very lucky selling our house at nearly asking price largely due to the fact we were only two houses into the neighborhood and the buyer wanted my shop.

We now have a pretty hands off HOA that can't fine, only send letters and it's been a non-issue for all but maybe 2 houses a year out of 400. A 10' x 14" shed is almost default stamped "OK" after submitting a request. Anything larger is considered a "detached garage" which needs further explaination and giving a better idea of exactly what is going to be constructed. I had to do that for my 16' x 22' and though I thought additional detail (like height) would have been requested, but I got an approved letter back in February. I had to construct the roof with a minimum 8/12 pitch with the "detached garage" definition instead of 5/12 for a shed. That was a PITA but now that I'm 99% done with the roof, it does look better while offering more storage room. The HOA dues are $400/yr. and in addition to landscaping all of the common areas, we have a clubhouse and pool that's open from early May until late October.

My primary concern was property value preservation and given the current state of the economy and the price and speed with which houses have been selling, I'm very pleased. I've seen houses purchased after ours in 10/18 for under $260K already sell again for over $330K with only maintenance performed. I do believe that on 20-30 acres an HOA would be less of a concern as you can further distance yourself from undesirable neighbors.


----------



## jeffswildwood

My Son looked at a house a few years ago. It was really nice, well maintained and good price to boot. But adjacent to it, right next door, was a nightmare. Tore up fence, two or three large dogs tied up, barking, and garbage bags everywhere. Some still in one piece but many tore into and scattered everywhere. Looked like they were tore up for awhile. House in bad repair, dead car in the driveway. He told the realtor no way. Shame a nice house couldn't sell because of a neighbor.


----------



## HokieKen

Not a knife but I'm counting it!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Can't tell if this is a Unisaw or a Unisaw junior, at any rate $150 is a pretty good price for someone in VA.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/743192982937185


----------



## HokieKen

Wow, that's sweet Yeti. Way too far for me but if it was closer I'm not sure I could pass it up…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

34-450 is Unisaw PN. 
With motor cover, and all the other parts still there; that is great deal on 1966 Unisaw.



> Can t tell if this is a Unisaw or a Unisaw junior, at any rate $150 is a pretty good price for someone in VA.
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/743192982937185
> 
> - bigblockyeti


----------



## clieb91

Hey all, Hope everyone is safe and dry the weather is sucking. Good news is I got the show pretty much together at work but we decided to postpone opening until tomorrow night due to flood warnings and thunderstorms. Which means I get time to relax and rejuvenate today and also get some extra workshop time tomorrow and Friday morning before having to work nights. For those that don't know the show I am referring to I work at a botanical garden that does an annual light show. This is year nine and much like a lot of other things this year it has sucked.

Working on new finish right now and seems to be working, going to get moving toward my bonus item as well.

As to the posts I missed,
Rich, sorry to hear about the house. 
DaveP, Congrats on the lathe. Watch out they are addictive, trust me 
Dave K, That is one nice looking bench. 
Not even going to get started on HOAs

CtL


----------



## bndawgs

Well, looks like I'm getting a Delta DJ15 jointer for free. Only catch is there's no motor and it's missing a couple parts that help level the beds. I believe that Grizzly parts should fit it. I'm picking it up this weekend and will see what all I got. If I can get it all fixed up, it'll be a nice step up from my old delta benchtop jointer with nicked blades.


----------



## JohnMcClure

HOA update: all is well, evidently. Had a good conversation this evening with their representative and looks like they won't bother me.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> HOA update: all is well, evidently. Had a good conversation this evening with their representative and looks like they won t bother me.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


.357 or .44 to persuade them their opinion starts to matter when they start paying the mortgage?


----------



## DavePolaschek

A week from tomorrow they've gotta be in the mail. Is it time to panic yet?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Yeti I use my real name on this site. I would never make such a statement even in jest. And in fairness, even though I don't like it, when I signed on to my mortgage I signed on to the deed restrictions as well.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> *A week from tomorrow they've gotta be in the mail. Is it time to panic yet?*
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I should be good this week end to mail Monday. No panic but disappointed with myself that I just could not get the one knife I wanted to do made. But hopefully my recipient will still be happy.  Is everyone else doing good?


----------



## clieb91

> A week from tomorrow they've gotta be in the mail. Is it time to panic yet?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


That's actually better for some reason I thought we had to mail this weekend. That allows me a little more breathing room, just in case tomorrow does not go as planned.

CtL


----------



## EarlS

Off topic - I just posted a new forum topic asking for some help on figuring out how to fix run out on the drill press I just picked up.

Any help from those who are more mechanically inclined than me would be appreciated.

I don't want to hijack the swap thread though.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I don't want to hijack the swap thread though


What the heck is wrong with you, Earl? ;-) I didn't know it was possible to hijack a swap thread.

Been making special-purpose tools lately. I've cut hundreds of 3/8" rabbets over the past few months, so I made a 3/8" marking gauge yesterday from a failed turning experiment (I can remove material almost as fast with a skew as a roughing gouge now, but I still need the roughing gouge to get to round in the first place). And my skew definitely needs to be sharpened now.

I'm also going to be making a laundry hamper which will feature lots of 60°︎ angles, so I'm pondering making a brass & macacauba (or maybe katalox) miter square similar to this one.










Plus I finally got the bandsaw up and running yesterday. The guide rollers below the table were almost 1/4" out of alignment after the move somehow, so it took some fiddling to get that working right again. For another project, I want to do a bowtie tessellation glue-up to make a panel, and I figure I need more than a gross of bowties cut from two or three different woods. Trying to work out a decent technique for mass producing them. At this point, I think I'm best resawing the wood to final thickness (I'm aiming for 5/16, so I can plane down to 1/4 after gluing them up), but I keep thinking it would be a lot easier if I could cut a few out of a 10/4 thick piece of wood, and then resaw the individual pieces. I just can't figure out a way to do that without chipping the corners or sawing off a finger, both of which seem sub-optimal.

Oh well. Pretty sunrise this morning. Have a great weekend, gents!


----------



## Keebler1

Hijack away Earl it has been pretty dead anyways. Wish I could be of help but stuff like that just frustrates me and I usually end up buying a new tool eventually anyways


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> *A week from tomorrow they've gotta be in the mail. Is it time to panic yet?*
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


*DONT PANIC :<))))*


----------



## clieb91

I don't recall a recent swap thread that stayed on topic.

That being said I'll post an on topic teaser pic….










Another gorgeous Sunrise Dave. For the first time in weeks I was not up before the sun. The Show opened last night and all went fairly smooth. So I was able to sleep better,










CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I don't recall a recent swap thread that stayed on topic.


Yeah. It's not like we're on rails here. More like bumper-car steering, I think.

Only without the boards and tires around the arena…


----------



## EarlS

> Yeah. It's not like we're on rails here. More like bumper-car steering, I think.
> 
> Only without the boards and tires around the arena…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Kind of sounds like my drill press right now. I put a dial to it and it is 0.045 out - I guess that is 45/1000's? I'm ashamed to admit I don't speak "machinist" despite having a father who was one for 40+ years.


----------



## GrantA

Earl could you post a pic or video of how you're measuring it? That's an awful lot of runout.


----------



## HokieKen

.045 = 45/1000 Earl. That's not "machinist" it's just numbers ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

That'd be 45 thous. Kinda wobbly. My WAG would be worn bearings, but I've never been inside a drill press, so I'm just guessing at how they'd be put together.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Earl you have kept us waiting in suspense all this time have you figured out your problem yet ? :<)))


----------



## EarlS

sorry to keep you all hanging. I'm redrawing the radio I'm working on to see what a couple ideas would look like before putting a bunch of time into making pieces.

I have a dial caliper set up that has a precision spindle that can be set in the chuck. These pictures show the high/low readings as I rotated the DP shaft



















This is a picture of the set up when I was measuring the spindle. As I posted it, I realized I was measuring the outside of the spindle which is irrelevant.










I'll set things up again this afternoon and take more pictures and readings. I'm on the steep part of the learning curve…..


----------



## DavePolaschek

Too windy for a morning walk today. Wind was over 20mph. Now it's sustained at 30, with gusts getting awfully close to 50. Whoosh! Good day for running the belt-sander outside…. My dust would end up going right past the boys in Texas.

Spent the morning on stock prep for the art-book bookcase. Took my glued-up 1×16s out of the clamps and planed the surfaces smooth, then planed them all the same width, then finally cut them to the proper lengths and then planed the ends smooth and square. Got all the tails cut before it was time to break for lunch. Sometimes I don't appreciate the time-savings that S4S stock is. Today I sure do.

Hope everyone else is having a productive day. Wanna show off the swell stuff I got in the mail soon!


----------



## mistermoe

Well I can say I've learned a ton about what not to do, and what to do more efficiently…but I'm on track to mail on time. I have a whole 'nother level of respect for the other well-made knives that I own.

I took time off to catch up and ended up reflooring our pantry and making a new microwave cupboard, making storm windows and oh yeah, spraying the 25 cabinet doors in my wife's office. Two coats of primer and two color coats x25 plus uninstall/reinstall. Had to modify the HF HVLP gun to shoot the latex but it ended up working very well.

Now, back to the shop!


----------



## bobasaurus

Did the finish grinding on the knives a few days back, and got the handle blocks made and drilled yesterday. Need to create the handle slot for the hidden tang now, it's a difficult process involving some wonky sideways drilling. Someday I'd like to buy or make a hidden tang broach, a tool specifically for scraping out the long narrow slots for tang holes in wood handles.


----------



## bobasaurus

Earl, what are you up to with that drill press extension shaft?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Allen, I've got a piece of steel (not sure what flavor, doesn't really matter, I think) that's roughly the size of the hidden tangs on the Morakniv blanks I often use. I just heat it to red with the MAPP torch and burn out a hole where the tang will fit. I also use one of the 1/10" mortise chisels from Lie-Nielsen (currently out of production) that's handy for reaching in and cleaning things up. Between the two, I get a pretty dang good result, but a tang broach sounds like a good addition some day, too.

Today is not a shop day for me. But I've got fresh buns for lunchtime sammiches!


----------



## GrantA

Dang Allen that's another great potential use for a metal shaper. One of these days I'll find one near me and add it to the collection!

Dave those are making me hungry! Need to smoke a brisket to go with em!


----------



## bobasaurus

I've burned tangs before, it works okay but leaves a lot of ash inside the hole that isn't ideal for glue adhesion. I have a junker chinese chisel that I ground extra thin which is very useful for chiseling the side walls of the hole.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Looks like there will be a lot of S's this week. Sounds like everyone will be on time. I should have mine in the mail tomorrow and on the way to my poor recipient. I've done all the damage I can do. I had more trouble this time then I can remember in any swap.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Allen. There's ash, and in stabilized wood, there's probably all sorts of nasty chemicals coming out in the smoke, but if it's dense wood, the layer of ash is thin and scrapes away pretty easily with the little chisel or a sharpened piece of coat-hanger. My piece of metal is a little undersized, so it's still a pretty tight fit after I'm done scraping.


----------



## bobasaurus

Thinned out my junk chisels some more today to make the tang slot, mortised one of the tang slots, made a copper bolster to fit tightly around the tang, drilled the pin hole in both the wood and the tang separately, lapped the pieces that will mate during the glue up, and etched a logo on both blades.


----------



## EarlS

Allen - I bought a used PC drill press and it has some fairly substantial runout. Looks like the LJ folks (as usual) not only helped me figure out what to do, but also were more than willing to send me another chuck and arbor (Thanks to Foghorn).

Thankfully, Sunday was a productive day making wood chips and saw dust. Most of the radio body is complete.

Tonight is the big test, cutting 9-1/4" disks:

one of these:









4 of these:









I have spent some time yesterday working out a process. Hopefully, everything will go according to plan.


----------



## clieb91

Sounds like progress is being made all around. I was able to complete a couple of the items for the swap yesterday. Have to go into work today, but hoping to get done early enough with as little stress as possible so I can spend some time in the shop this afternoon or evening. Was able to be in there for like 4 hours yesterday and forgot how nice it was to get things accomplished in there.

CtL


----------



## GrantA

Earl you're cutting 9-1/4" discs on the drill press? Make sure you've got the hold downs figured out, and all parts of the cutter are good and tight ;-p

I have these guys a workout today so I figured I'd show yall. Where have they been all my life?!?


----------



## bndawgs

speaking of old iron, i picked up that old detal DJ15 this weekend. Most everything is there with the exception of some cam locks or something for the tables. I'm hoping that Grizzly parts will fit.

I'm wondering if a byrd head would be a worthwhile upgrade while i have everything apart?


----------



## GrantA

Steve I don't think I'd change the head unless you find a smoking deal on one *or* you find yourself working regularly with tearout prone woods.


----------



## EarlS

Grant - I'm planning to use the hand held router with a circle cutting jig. Using the DP is way to risky and the quality of the circle leaves a lot to be desired. The flat edge and cut out portion is the challenging part of the work process.

The center point will be offset so the circle will have the flat spot on it when I cut it with the router. That seems easier than making a circle then running it through the TS to make the flat spot. I'll probably make a template to cut out the square opening in the middle of the circle and put it on the router table with a flush cut bit.


----------



## GrantA

I'm not following how an offset center will help with those shapes Earl. Knowing how you like to make 30 of something I'd make one template of each them go to town with a pattern bit


----------



## jeffswildwood

I got an "S" today. That means come thurs. someone will get an "R"! )) I'll be out of town wed. and thurs. so if anyone ships (or receives) I'll update when I get back. This is the Wife's two year cancer check. Long drive to Durham NC. to Duke cancer center, but they were the best!


----------



## EarlS

Grant - Rather than making square blanks that are the full 9-1/4", I'll make them a bit narrow (8-3/8") so the right side will be flat which will allow me to make a template to lay on the circles to cut out the open square area. If it works, I'll take some pictures. Might not be tonight. Found out I have a Skype call with some folks in Asia from 5-7 PM for work.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

If you want to get me an SVG file earl I'll cut whatever you want and send it over.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - what is a SVG file? I'm using the free 2017 version of Sketchup.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Jeff I know your wife will pass the test with flying colors and also no worries as she comes first :<))) you 2 will be in my prayers


----------



## bobasaurus

It stands for scalable vector graphics, a format frequently used for making high-resolution logos. I use the free program "Inkscape" to edit svg files. It's how I drew my dino logo.


----------



## mikeacg

Allen,
I am a big promotor of open source software and use Inkscape regularly!

Jeff,
I will saying a prayer of two for you and your wife! Give her a big hug!!!

Mike


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff I know your wife will pass the test with flying colors and also no worries as she comes first :<))) you 2 will be in my prayers
> 
> - GR8HUNTER





> Allen,
> 
> Jeff,
> I will saying a prayer of two for you and your wife! Give her a big hug!!!
> 
> - mikeacg


Thanks guys! ))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Jeff, as you know I've made your wife tear up once upon a time. So I'm routing for her for sure!

Earl, what Allen said.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Serious Earl, I'll cut it with the origin and you can make 30 of them. I'm definitely interested to see how this comes out and a review of the speaker. I've been eyeing the double speaker setup from Rockler for a year now but haven't bought it.


----------



## EarlS

Woo hoo - post 666!!! and I'm not even in the swap.

Dave K - I sent you a couple PM's


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, as you know I've made your wife tear up once upon a time. So I'm routing for her for sure!
> 
> Earl, what Allen said.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Thanks Dave. It's been two years since the surgery and radiation. Last year she was 100% clear still but has to be tested once a year for five years. Stressful time for us. First just having the tests done. Then add where were going, Duke is an awesome place but there has been over 10,500 covid infections there. Here we have only had 600. Then add the young jail bird that lives up the street who likes to "dabble" in an assortment of illegal substances and the multitude of crazies that go in and out of his house all hours of the day and night.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hoping for the best, Jeff. Sucks having to travel in this year of the plague, but what's a brother to do?


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm shipping tomorrow I think… It will just be the main item. I'm just trying to figure out if I send the bonus items not stated but usable, or try to get them done next week as I'm off of work and then send then when finished.

As for the whole house thing… Well we put in 2 offers and they weren't accepted. One was 3 weeks of going back and forth with verbal agreements only for one of the brothers to either vanish for a bit or to re-write the agreement. So I feel I wasted 3 weeks cleaning, packing, and fixing things to get our house listed. Going to put off looking until after the holidays now as I have 3 weeks off between now and the new year to do what ever minor improvements our place needs.

Rich


----------



## Keebler1

Rich plenty of houses for sale in a better area of the country where there arent hurricanes in north texas.

Jeff hope all goes well


----------



## RichBolduc

I've almost moved to TX a few times… That's the #1 state the wife refuses to relocate to. My refuse to locate to are CA, NY, NJ.

Rich


----------



## mikeacg

Might want to add the UP to your list Rich! We're in the middle of our first blizzard of the year…

















Looks like I might get some shop time today!

Mike


----------



## RichBolduc

I can handle the snow and cold, it's the wife that can't with all of her medical issues. That's about the only thing preventing us from heading back to New England as much as she would love to.

Rich


----------



## EarlS

Rich - plenty of great places to live and work in IA - and it is heaven, just ask Kenny.


----------



## duckmilk

Best wishes for you and your wife Jeff.

Rich, I'm sure DaveP can help you find a house in NM.


----------



## RichBolduc

I'd totally move to IA or NM… Wife needs to be near a VA regional office for her job plus treatments though. I'm just an ME with 3 degrees, one in Management and Organizational Leadership.. so I can find a job easier than her.

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

Rich, just let me know and I can poke around and see what's available this week. Housing market near Santa Fe is a little crazy, since we didn't have too much smoke during this year's fires, and it sounds like there are a lot of folks heading here from the Bay Area. Or people coming from Flagstaff, because that's gotten filled up with Californians.

But we keep telling each other that we couldn't have planned a better place to ride out the plague if we'd been trying.

Just finished clearing twelve years of growth from our drain field this morning. The area that's mowed down now was uniformly 4+ feet tall with Russian thistle, chamisa, and other pokey weeds. Trying to figure out what to plant there for next year, and I'll probably be broadcasting seeds over it next week or the first week of December.










Got a little warm out there with the weedwhacker this morning. And think I sunburned the back of my neck again, but it feels good getting the place ship-shape and still being able to spend a day working outside in a t-shirt and jeans in mid-November,


----------



## bobasaurus

Three days left, deadline is creeping up fast. Have the knife glued up, need to shape and finish the handle, then sharpen and it should be complete.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


Oh my gosh. I am so not ready to see that here.


----------



## mikeacg

Aw, c'mon Jeff! I'll trade you some snow for wood scraps!!! Ha ha ha!


----------



## duckmilk

Keep that stuff up north Mike, please ;-)

I've never made a knife, heck, I haven't fired up my forge in a while and don't really have the skills yet. But, if I do, this is what I would like to make. Maybe start with an old farrier's rasp or just buy new steel. Don't know where I would get the buffalo horn though :-/
In another story, there was a blacksmith who was given permission to make a replica of it to give to the museum to show as an exhibit of the original.


----------



## HokieKen

A big Bowie is on my "someday" list too Duck. Although I'll probably never take up forging, I plan to make on from some plate stock. I like the look of that one too. Cool story to go with as well )

BTW, you can get buffalo horn on ebay. If you want to part with a good deal more of your money, you can get mammoth horn too…


----------



## DavePolaschek

If someone decides they need mammoth tusk, my friend who runs the local knife shop buys it in bulk from Russia. It ain't cheap, but he's gotten it into the US legally, and apparently that's not always the easiest task. Pretty sure he can source buffalo horn too.

For the steel, I'd probably start with new, Duck. My experience with "old" Nicholson files has me seeing a lot of case-hardened stuff, rather than steel that a guy with a home forge can easily harden. For something that big, I'd hate to spend time working on it and then discover the steel is crap.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I just have one thing to say about that Duck!


----------



## RichBolduc

Items in my truck to ship. Didn't finish the bonus items, but they're still usable, just not in a pretty box.

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

Two days to ship? Hope everyone's making progress on those last few touches!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I Will join the 2 already in the P S R club Jeff when you get home you can give me an R AND A SMILEY FACE :<))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I WAS ON VINTAGE MACHINERY LOOK WHAT I FOUND Grant its that saw i was telling you about was on CL :<))


----------



## RichBolduc

Put me down for a disappointed in his shipped.

Rich


----------



## EarlS

Rich - I suppose you could send your recipient a Hickory Farms variety cheese box or something. I assume some of them come with a cheese knife.


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm happy with the knife I sent, just not the bonus items. The bonus items are useable, but they're exactly how I bought them instead of in a nice package like I was hoping

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

Bonus items are a bonus. It's nice to get them, but hopefully none of this crowd expects them. If you're happy with the knife you sent, you should be happy, Rich.


----------



## clieb91

Just caught up. Off this morning and tomorrow morning so will put a few finishing touches on and get it in the mail on my way to work tomorrow.

Mike, I agree with Jeff, keep that stuff up north for a while. Work has enough challenges for me this year, I don't need a snowstorm before January.

Jeff, Hope all goes well, keep you both in my thoughts.

CtL


----------



## RichBolduc

I would be totally cool with a cheese box… I love cheese.

Rich



> Rich - I suppose you could send your recipient a Hickory Farms variety cheese box or something. I assume some of them come with a cheese knife.
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## jeffswildwood

Everyone checked in. Mr moe are you good?


----------



## RichBolduc

I really hope my sender isn't someone who sent from mid NY on October 30th… Because that package has been lost for a few weeks now. LOL

Rich


----------



## bobasaurus

Shaped and sanded the handle today so it's ready to finish, mixing up some shellac now. Hope it dissolves fast as this sucker is due tomorrow, hah.


----------



## RichBolduc

Mine says it will be delivered on Monday.

Rich


----------



## jeffswildwood

Well, I'm back from Duke. Rough trip but the good news is the wife is *two years cancer free* now.

I updated the PSR's, I hope I have it correct. Tomorrow is ship day. Let m me know if anyone is having trouble with this date.


----------



## RichBolduc

That's awesome news Jeff!!

Rich


----------



## Keebler1

Great news Jeff good to hear your wife is cancer free


----------



## DavePolaschek

Great news, Jeff. And glad you guys survived the trip.

Got back in the shop today for the first time since last Saturday. Managed to tweak my back on Monday cutting down the weeds over our drain field. Finished the job on Tuesday and Wednesday, but that was all I had in me. Got another bookcase built today though, this one for the coffee-table-art-books that needed their own deeper case.

I think tomorrow I'm going to build a rack to hold my screwdrivers. Tired of having them either laying in the way on the bench or lost. Got seven flat, four Phillips and three Robertson I use regularly. Trying to decide if I'm also going to make spaces for the dozen-plus hex drivers (metric and SAE) and the seven or eight Torx drivers. Man, there's an awful lot of different screws to screw.

As we said back in the days of serial ports on computers, "the great thing about standards is there's so many to choose from!"


----------



## clieb91

Jeff, That's great news. 
You may mark me as shipped I dropped the box at the post office on the way home tonight.

Dave, I hear ya on the screwdrivers the rack i built was too small almost as soon as it went on the wall and I found more of them than I thought i needed or had. Now I am trying to make sure racks have a little extra space when I build them to expand later as needed.

CtL


----------



## bobasaurus

Shipped (pick up is tomorrow)! Late night knifemaking, managed not to cut myself somehow.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Chris. Grace sells a 9 piece ball hex set (all SAE) and an 11-piece "star" set (I suspect they don't say Torx because that's a trademark). I'm considering making room for those as well. Or maybe I'll save those for a separate rack of their own, since I still need to find a nice set of metric hex drivers for when I'm wrenching on the motorcycles.

By my tally, everyone has shipped except for Mistermoe, who thought he was in good shape last time he posted about a week ago. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mikeacg

Congrats to Jeff and the Missus! 
Looks like another successful swap as well! Looking forward to seeing the results of all your effort guys!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks guys! Were coming to the end of the knife swap and I need two more S's. Please let me know everything is going Ok for the deadline or if an issue that I can help with has come up.


----------



## clieb91

Jeff, In case you missed it. Mine went in the mailbox last night at the post office.

Now that that is done. I received a box last night from Penn State with a bunch of kits I am looking forward to working with.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

Dave, look into Bohundus hex drivers. I've been through a ton over the years and those are the only ones I'll buy any more.

Looking forward to these reveals 

Jeff, awesome news man!


----------



## EarlS

Jeff - awesome!! A clean bill of health is the best bill to get.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I am so happy for you and your lovely Wife this is *GR8 NEWS*

I am still smiling every time I look at my new knife :<))))))))))))

Glad God was with you on your trip also

*CAN I REVEAL YET LOL*


----------



## DavePolaschek

Kenny, funny you should mention Bondhus. I grew up in Monticello, MN, where they're based.

It's kinda weird that Grace makes hex drivers, but they don't seem to be for sale anywhere… one of these days I'll hopefully get a response to the email I sent them.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, In case you missed it. Mine went in the mailbox last night at the post office.
> 
> Now that that is done. I received a box last night from Penn State with a bunch of kits I am looking forward to working with.
> 
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


Sorry buddy, I must have missed it. I'll get updated. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Now I'm just waiting to hear from mistermoe and were good! Come on Pete, Talk to me! ))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Now I m just waiting to hear from mistermoe and were good! Come on Pete, Talk to me! ))
> 
> - jeffswildwood


MAYBE he is in the shop hard at it (fingers crossed) :<)))

while we waiting we could discuss the next swap ? ? ? ?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Now I m just waiting to hear from mistermoe and were good! Come on Pete, Talk to me! ))
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> MAYBE he is in the shop hard at it (fingers crossed) :<)))
> 
> while we waiting we could discuss the next swap ? ? ? ?
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Not a bad idea. I would let everyone get past the Christmas projects and plan for the first of the year. All we need is someone to take charge and herd the cats. ))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

CONGRATS JEFF!!! GOOD GOOD GOOD NEWS!!!!

All, I posted my bench project. Some info on some of the Origin stuff is in there.


----------



## EarlS

How about a workbench swap? Dave K is in I'm sure. Shipping might be a bit steep though because I don't think a work bench would fit in a large flat rate box. ;+)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sure Earl! I still have to get rid of my old one. I'm in.

Also, I'll be cutting your stuff tonight and dropping it to the PO so if all goes well maybe Tuesday?


----------



## bobasaurus

Dave, you're killing me with that workbench. I want one so bad.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks guys. Means a lot.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ok Earl, feel like I'm making a pac-man game.


----------



## HokieKen

That must be Ms. Pacman in the back. You can tell by the size of the mouth.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Ok Earl, feel like I'm making a pac-man game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


wow just look at that very sexy bench :<)))))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

A little late but some people might have caught the bug. Alec Steele just released (Today) a build a knife kit and a video on doing it with minimal tools if you aren't fully loaded like Allen and I.

Video here.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> A little late but some people might have caught the bug. Alec Steele just released (Today) a build a knife kit and a video on doing it with minimal tools if you aren't fully loaded like Allen and I.
> 
> Video here.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Dave, that's a really good video. I think people believe that a kit knife is too easy. Not so. Even putting on scales can be tricky. When I drill for the pins I even draw the shape on the outside of the scales. That way I know how close I am to the blade while shaping. I even wait to glue until I have the shape close to what I want. A little tougher but to glue and then have a mishap with the sander is just too scary for me.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Now I m just waiting to hear from mistermoe and were good! Come on Pete, Talk to me! ))


Any word yet, Jeff? Be nice to know that everything is in the hands of the USPS.

Got three pounds of dryland grass and desert flower mix in the mail yesterday. Going to rake up the brush I cut down earlier this week, and get those seeds scattered before our chance of rain tomorrow or Monday…

I'm open to the next swap. I could even run it again if nobody else wants to. I know we had a list a while back of ideas for future swaps, but I think his knife swap used up that list. If y'all want me to run it, I'll probably lean toward either a surprise swap or marking/layout tool swap beginning in January.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Well I can say I ve learned a ton about what not to do, and what to do more efficiently…but I m on track to mail on time. I have a whole nother level of respect for the other well-made knives that I own.
> 
> I took time off to catch up and ended up reflooring our pantry and making a new microwave cupboard, making storm windows and oh yeah, spraying the 25 cabinet doors in my wife s office. Two coats of primer and two color coats x25 plus uninstall/reinstall. Had to modify the HF HVLP gun to shoot the latex but it ended up working very well.
> 
> Now, back to the shop!
> 
> - mistermoe


that was his last post #640 on the 15th of November :<((


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Any word yet, Jeff? Be nice to know that everything is in the hands of the USPS.
> 
> I'm open to the next swap. I could even run it again if nobody else wants to. I know we had a list a while back of ideas for future swaps, but I think his knife swap used up that list. If y'all want me to run it, I'll probably lean toward either a surprise swap or marking/layout tool swap beginning in January.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, I heard from Pete (mistermoe) last night. )) He said his should be in the mail today and we can get that last S. Said he had a bit of trouble, epoxied himself to the work bench. Just kidding but he did say he had some glue trouble. So if all goes well, we will be waiting on USPS. Everyone update me on those R's!

Sounds like we have a volunteer for the next swap!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i always have problems with figuring out just what to make in marking/layout tool swap :<((


----------



## Keebler1

Marking/layout tools arent thise just pencils lol


----------



## GrantA

Crayons and a nail Keebler.
All you really need ;-p


----------



## bndawgs

thoughts on this jess em II router lift for $150?


----------



## clieb91

Glad to hear that it looks like everything is on track.

I was going to mention the Surprise Swap and could take the lead unless Dave wants it. ust need a lttle help from a former leader to get on track. Looks like last year's started mid January to March.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Said he had a bit of trouble, epoxied himself to the work bench.


Let he who is without glue scars cast the first stone. ;-)



> I was going to mention the Surprise Swap and could take the lead unless Dave wants it. ust need a lttle help from a former leader to get on track. Looks like last year's started mid January to March.


I'm happy to let you run it Chris, and if you have any questions, feel free to ask. Most of the work is herding the cats for progress pictures and shipping. Drawing the names and sending out recipients isn't hard, just detail-oriented (a few people have used spread sheets, I just use business cards with names in a hat, and ask my sweetie to draw)

Starting after Christmas would be good, and six-eight weeks seems to be the right amount of time. Less and there's no room for any errors, and more and someone drops due to forgetting they even signed up.


----------



## bobasaurus

That was a good video, Dave. His grinding process is similar to mine, though I typically stop at A45 instead of A30 trizact. Hacksawing wood is pretty painful to watch as a woodworker, hah.


----------



## GrantA

OK I just watched the video too, very nice! I cringed at the hacksaw too but can appreciate they wanted to make it with minimal tools.

That could be a good swap theme…
I'm not sure I could just let my bandsaws watch though bahaha

Too late to be useful for this swap but I also would add to the video to rough up the tank and scales (I like to make dimples with a drill) so you get a mechanical lock too.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Said he had a bit of trouble, epoxied himself to the work bench.
> 
> Let he who is without glue scars cast the first stone. ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Ex-actly


----------



## EarlS

Steve - not a bad price for a JessEm. It is $200 on JessEm's site. They also have the best inserts. The full set is sold separately. I'm on my 3rd JessEm lift so I'm a bit biased.

I'm anxiously waiting for Mr. and Ms. Pacman to arrive from AZ.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Spent the day at my Sons place and how nice to come home to a nice surprise on the porch!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Spent the day at my Sons place and how nice to come home to a nice surprise on the porch!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


so we can assume you got an R :<))))

welcome to the club


----------



## GrantA

Jeff - I'm late to the party but I'm glad to hear the good news for your wife!!

I finally laid out the parts on a work table for my new 2×72 belt grinder frame. I'll try to fill in the gaping hole usps leaves you with on that journey!

Y'all know that feeling when you don't have anymore of that new beer you bought to try and really really like?

Then you *find one*!!!


----------



## clieb91

I'll take up the reins of the cats then as long as there is interest in a surprise swap in January.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

Cool, Chris! Might want to start the thread as this one winds up. I'll be in, since I have an idea I want to build for myself, and once that's done, it should be easy to build another for someone else.


----------



## Keebler1

Surprise swap sounds great. Not sure if ill join in since i have stuff to do but i have time to be talked into it


----------



## jeffswildwood

A surprise swap sounds nice! We haven't done one in awhile. I always have trouble coming up with a good surprise idea but I should have plenty of time to come up with something.

Were down to needing three R's and one S. I still need confirmation mistermoe shipped.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Surprise swap sounds great. Not sure if ill join in since i have stuff to do but i have time to be talked into it
> 
> - Keebler1


who are you trying to fool Kevin you know your addicted now LOL :<)))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got a bunch of bookcases glued up today and ran out of clamps, so I started playing with the lathe. The new roughing gouge makes it much quicker to get to round, and my newly-sharpened skew leaves a surface that's pretty dang good, as long as I don't catch…










Ash probably isn't the easiest to learn on, but I think I'm almost ready to attempt some round legs. Probably after another batch of bookcases (and some more practice pieces)...


----------



## GR8HUNTER

if you get good with the skew you barely have to sand :<)) I never got the hang of one yet so it scares me every time I see it laughing at me in the rack :<((


----------



## HokieKen

A skew is an incredibly versatile tool. It takes a lot of practice for the sake of practice to be able to use one effectively though. And at least for me, if I go for a couple of months without using it, I slide back down the learning curve a ways.


----------



## drsurfrat

I also love using the skew. I have some pear that can look like 800 grit polish without touching sandpaper. And every once in a while I surprise myself with a spirally threaded dowel that I didn't even intend to make. 

oops, sorry, not in the knife swap…


----------



## Keebler1

No need to be sorry. We accept all kinds with Kenny as proof


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I also love using the skew. I have some pear that can look like 800 grit polish without touching sandpaper. And every once in a while I surprise myself with a spirally threaded dowel that I didn t even intend to make.
> 
> oops, sorry, not in the knife swap…
> 
> - drsurfrat


maybe you could join the next surprise swap coming in January :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> oops, sorry, not in the knife swap…
> 
> - drsurfrat


No problem buddy. Comment here all you like! Like Tony said, join us. Some great guys in here!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, the skew seems like I could probably do everything with it if I was better. But I'm real happy I bought the roughing gouge, just because getting close to round goes faster, which means I can fiddle around with the skew trying to figure out what's what.

The other nice thing about the skew is that it's pretty dang easy to sharpen. I just took it to my coarse ceramic stone and had the edge cleaned up in no time. Didn't even bother taking it to the fine stone this time, but I'll do that before I try turning again and see if I can notice a difference. Still need to unpack my water stones, but I've been pretty happy with the coarse and fine ceramic (dry) stones and then a strop with green paste if I decide I need a shinier finish. Moving has me trying new things.

Like making unintentionally spirally threaded dowels. ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I still need confirmation mistermoe shipped.


Any word on that, Jeff? Sorry the newbie was a hassle, but hopefully he's shipped already, or will tomorrow.


----------



## clieb91

Okay, Sounds like we have some interest I will post a new thread later this week as this one starts to wrap up.

Nice practice piece there Dave. Still have yet to master the skew, I bring it out every now and the get something screwed up and then put it back  One of these days when I know I can devote more time. I want to do more turning with traditional gouges but right now I have to say I'm loving my carbide tools.

Drsurfrat, join the banter and maybe even join the next swap. It's and easy one as you can make anything.

CtL


----------



## Lazyman

Once you master the skew it can be an amazing tool. For me, it is just requires paying attention and not getting complacent. On most of the stuff I turn I cannot use the skew (bowls and hollow forms) so when I need it again it takes me some time to get the muscle memory back. Brain Havens has some good background videos on the skew. Whenever I need a refresher, I go watch some of the videos in his skew playlist.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

OR instead of the skew you can machine a bunch of sets of carbide turning tool like I've been working on the last day and a half. Need to fill some Christmas orders that have come in. No need to learn the skew if you don't want to.


----------



## EarlS

After seeing Dave K's stack of carbide turning tools, Dave P's bookcases, and every one else talking about all the stuff they got done this weekend, I'm feeling like quite a slacker. I might have spent a couple hours total in the shop this weekend, and most of that was organizing, reorganizing, and sweeping and dusting. I'm on vacation all week so I'm hoping to rectify the considerable lack time I've been spending on wood working.

hmm??? surprise swap - I'd better start looking around. I don't have any ideas of the top of my head. It would be a shame to miss out just because I can't think of anything. Dave's marking tool idea has merit (crayon and nail).


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I still need confirmation mistermoe shipped.
> 
> Any word on that, Jeff? Sorry the newbie was a hassle, but hopefully he's shipped already, or will tomorrow.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Latest E-mail said out today. I have been a nervous cat herder.


----------



## clieb91

Dave that is one heck of a stack of tools.

Earl, Those weekends happen. This was the first one in a long time I had the energy to sped time in the shop. Almost forgot how nice it is to have that time. Hope you can use some of your vacation time in the shop.

There will plenty of time to come up with ideas for the Surprise Swap, the cool thing about that one is it can be anything you care to ship or deliver. Here are some ideas based on the past few.. 
2019 Spring Surprise Swap
2020 Surprise Swap
2016 Tool Surprise

CtL


----------



## clieb91

Just confirmed there is a box out for delivery today before 2 PM eastern time 

CtL


----------



## RichBolduc

And I just so happen to have a package being delivered today from norther VA…. hmmmmmm

Rich



> Just confirmed there is a box out for delivery today before 2 PM eastern time
> 
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


----------



## Keebler1

Earl i didnt get anything done in the shop this weekend either. But i did get a bunch of big triangles made for the preachers set supposed to be like Christmas trees so thats something


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Latest E-mail said out today. I have been a nervous cat herder.


Sorry, Jeff. One of the things that was my biggest frustration running swaps was people who just went silent. In one swap, a bunch of us ended up making hurried-up projects because a newbie just disappeared.

Mistermoe, we understand that things happen and sometimes you're running behind, but if you don't tell people what's up, it causes way more stress for everyone involved.



> Dave's marking tool idea has merit (crayon and nail).


Earl, I'm looking forward to see how you do a stained-glass crayon with a baroque cathedral nail. ;-)

Nathan, I've got a bunch of his videos queued up on YouTube, but I keep ending up just going and playing, rather than coming inside to sit at the TV watching videos.

And Dave, learning to drive a skew is fun. I've figured out an awful lot already, and I think I probably could get by with just a skew and a gouge of some sort. I've got other tools, and I'll probably figure out where they'll be easier to use, but I'm trying to keep the set fairly minimal. Heck, once I finally get my forge up and running, maybe I'll end up making my own tools…


----------



## Keebler1

Anyone point me to what jig i need with the slow speed grinder to sharpen hss turning tools? Skews and gouges. I know the wolverine jig but what other adapters are needed or is there an all encompasing kit? Looking at the delta grinder from lowes


----------



## RichBolduc

You either want the Wolverine system from OneWay or the Kodiak system from Woodtruners Wonders. If you go with the Wolverine system, I'd get the Raptor angle gauges also.

Rich



> Anyone point me to what jig i need with the slow speed grinder to sharpen hss turning tools? Skews and gouges. I know the wolverine jig but what other adapters are needed or is there an all encompasing kit? Looking at the delta grinder from lowes
> 
> - Keebler1


----------



## Keebler1

Ok thanks may go with kodiak systems looks like i can get a grinder cbn wheels and the kodiak system for about $550 before shipping. Of course that doesnt include the skew adaptor. Any other adaptors i need with that setup?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That seems spendy Keebs for a grinder setup.

If you're spending that kind of money I'll throw in a suggestion.

The Sorby Pro Edge. I have it, it's perfect for turning tools, insanely quick and same exact setup every time. It doesn't get easier or more idiot proof IMO.


----------



## Keebler1

How easy does that make sharpening for someone whos never sharpened anything Dave? That looks better than the grinder except ill have to replace sanding belts. How long do thise last?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Like I said, idiot proof. Space saver too.

Belts last a very long time. When you sharpen a tool for the first time you might burn through a good amount of one lower grit belt getting the profile set but every sharpen after that initial profile is set is identical so it barely eats anything off the belt.

I'm not saying you should grab that one but it's far easier than the wolverine setup from what I can tell (never had it). Also, the thing is setup so every time you sharpen it's identical to the previous times. Can't really screw it up.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Like I said,*TONY* idiot proof. Space saver too.
> 
> Belts last a very long time. When you sharpen a tool for the first time you might burn through a good amount of one lower grit belt getting the profile set but every sharpen after that initial profile is set is identical so it barely eats anything off the belt.
> 
> I'm not saying you should grab that one but it's far easier than the wolverine setup from what I can tell (never had it). Also, the thing is setup so every time you sharpen it's identical to the previous times. Can't really screw it up.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


FIXED IT :<)))


----------



## clieb91

I'm sure its been asked before here or in the previous threads. Contemplating a HF spindle sander. Yay or Nay?

CtL


----------



## GR8HUNTER

https://www.harborfreight.com/search?q=spindle%20sander which one ? :<))


----------



## clieb91

Just the Oscillating spindle one. My benchtop ryobi does fine for em as far as the belt.

CtL


----------



## RichBolduc

Can I get 3 R's?

Rich


----------



## mikeacg

For what Rich?


----------



## RichBolduc

I had 3 items in my box 

Rich


----------



## Keebler1

Rich and other casters. My daughter has asked me to cast her some dnd dice. Was looking at these molds from amazon. I was watching a youtube video where they cast with molds similar to these and they got a couple of voids where they injected the resin into the mold. If I hotglued a small piece of a straw around the hole and filled the resin up into the straw I could avoid the void and the resin shrinking away from the top of the mold in the pressure pot? I would like to use alumilite clear slow


----------



## jeffswildwood

Were looking good guys. Another R and the final S. Waiting on two R's and USPS and reveal day now!


----------



## RichBolduc

That might work…. You would probably be better off heating your molds too as that will help with shrinkage.

Rich



> Rich and other casters. My daughter has asked me to cast her some dnd dice. Was looking at these molds from amazon. I was watching a youtube video where they cast with molds similar to these and they got a couple of voids where they injected the resin into the mold. If I hotglued a small piece of a straw around the hole and filled the resin up into the straw I could avoid the void and the resin shrinking away from the top of the mold in the pressure pot? I would like to use alumilite clear slow
> 
> - Keebler1


----------



## clieb91

Keebler, That is cool. If you get them to work out well let me know, might be interested in a set. 
Jeff glad to hear you have the last S I'll keep you posted.

CtL


----------



## mistermoe

Well you swap vets get mad respect for doing this with regularity, and special thanks to Jeff. Its all done but the unveiling!

I will probably do another one, as long as it's not a "handcarved grandfather clock" or "victorian armoire" swap. I'll sit those ones out. I'll do "small wooden bowl" or "project that still needs to be finished " swaps-that's more in my lane. Haha.

Cheers everyone.


----------



## clieb91

Mistermoe, glad you made it through. The next swap is coming up and it is one of my favorites as it is an open ended swap, you can make anything you like whether you have experience with it or you want to try just a little something new. Watch here for the posting this week of the new thread. For some reason I decided I would head it up.

Thanks Jeff for heading this one up. Looking forward to that R and the reveal day.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

Glad you powered through, Mistermoe.

Printed out the Christmas cards for this year today. Now I've gotta figure out something to write in all of them. And find time to get my sweetie's present done. And make some more bookcases.

Hoping to see those last couple Rs soon!


----------



## Lazyman

> Like I said, idiot proof. Space saver too.
> 
> Belts last a very long time. When you sharpen a tool for the first time you might burn through a good amount of one lower grit belt getting the profile set but every sharpen after that initial profile is set is identical so it barely eats anything off the belt.
> 
> I'm not saying you should grab that one but it's far easier than the wolverine setup from what I can tell (never had it). Also, the thing is setup so every time you sharpen it's identical to the previous times. Can't really screw it up.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


+1 on the Pro Edge. I really hate sharpening on a wheel. When I first started turning, I made my own wolverine style jig and hated it. I watched a YouTube video on the Pro Edge and it just looked so easy but I was too cheap to buy the Proedge so I made my own. Sharpening on a flat belt is the only way to go IMO. Rockler had a good sale last spring so I splurged and bought one. It's a great machine, though my DIY one actually worked almost as well. I've probably sharpened over 100 times on my current finishing grit belt and it is probably about due to be swapped out. My only real complaint is that there doesn't seem to be any documentation about how to achieve the various bowl gouge grinds you see out there. If you have a bowl gouge already set to the desired angle it is not too bad but if you see a new one you would like to try you are on your own.

BTW, Sorby has a jig designed for the grinder that works the same way so if you already have a usable low speed grinder, that might be a cheaper option, thought it is hard to find places that carry it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I think a kindle can hold like 10,000 books Dave.

How many bookcases you have left??? You've built like 25 or something.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got 12-18 more to go, Dave. I've built 33 so far. Haven't completely figured out the paperback situation yet, which may change the numbers a bit. Plus there's a couple boxes to donate to the local library if they ever reopen.

A fair number of the books I have still aren't available on kindle. Plus I like paper.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - that's a lot of books.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Well you swap vets get mad respect for doing this with regularity, and special thanks to Jeff. Its all done but the unveiling!
> 
> I will probably do another one, as long as it s not a "handcarved grandfather clock" or "victorian armoire" swap. I ll sit those ones out. I ll do "small wooden bowl" or "project that still needs to be finished " swaps-that s more in my lane. Haha.
> 
> Cheers everyone.
> 
> - mistermoe


Pete, thanks! And thanks for hanging in there. Hope I didn't drive you crazy with the 1,000 E-mails. ) I think you will like the surprise swap. One of the most fun but I always face the question, "what do I make, what do I make".


----------



## jeffswildwood

Talking about putting an edge on a knife (or turning tools) I bought the HF belt grinder and belts from 80-1000 grit, including a leather belt, thinking putting an edge is going to be a piece of cake. Didn't happen. I cut a certain knife out in a distinct shape. Went to shaping the edge and ruined it. Tried again, once again absolutely destroyed it. One more try, third times a charm right? Wrong! Messed this one up too. By then I was out of time so I had to do "plan B". I need to practice before I cut loose on HSS turning tools.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - that s a lot of books.


That's what my sweetie says too, Earl.

Hang in there, Jeff. I can't really offer much help, since I sharpen just about everything by hand, except where I'm using a bench grinder to rough in the initial edge on something. I even stop that relatively early and finish with a file so I can't get carried away. And I've just been using my Razor Edge hones since moving and enjoying keeping it simple. One of these days I'll set up a sharpening station for my water stones, but I've been managing without them for a lot longer than I expected.


----------



## GrantA

Dave has more books than I have tools!

Glad you made it mistermoe! It's always good to test your skills on these swaps, try something new, and it's always a fun time.

I need to open my proedge and try it out, if the cost is anywhere close to the same between whatever grinder you're considering and the proedge I'd agree to get the proedge! I'm thinking of mounting mine to a bench grinder type stand, you know the one- an old brake drum with a piece of steel pipe welded to it 

I better hurry up though, I wanted to have my 2×72 version 2 running by reveal day. I have started cutting the frame parts so we'll see! My version 1 has some tracking and tensioning issues. My takeaway from that- don't try to reinvent the wheel lol


----------



## Lazyman

> Talking about putting an edge on a knife (or turning tools) I bought the HF belt grinder and belts from 80-1000 grit, including a leather belt, thinking putting an edge is going to be a piece of cake. Didn t happen. I cut a certain knife out in a distinct shape. Went to shaping the edge and ruined it. Tried again, once again absolutely destroyed it. One more try, third times a charm right? Wrong! Messed this one up too. By then I was out of time so I had to do "plan B". I need to practice before I cut loose on HSS turning tools.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Did you use a jig? I've messed up some blades in the past so next time I'll make something like this. I've seen them made from plywood as well.

EDIT: With the small table on the HF belt grinder, you might need a design with a hinge or something.


----------



## Keebler1

Grant since you havent opened your proedge yet that makes it easier to send my way and for you to find something a lot older and bigger to use lol


----------



## clieb91

For those of you not already aware I have posted the Surprise Swap thread. Plenty of time to decide as it won't start until mid-January but looking forward to it as soon as I knock out a few Home and Christmas things in the shop. As was mentioned the hardest part is somtimes narrowing down what it is you want to make.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/312125#reply-5341821

We already have a lot of interest so hope everyone can make it this time.

CtL


----------



## GrantA

Keebler if you find me a big ol disc grinder and you want to haul it over here we can work out a trade lol. I think the proedge is the best option seriously for sharpening tools- it's always ready to go and simple.

I got my frame parts cut today, hoping to layout holes tonight - lots of drilling and tapping to do. I'm building one like this from a set of plans courtesy of a member of another forum who shares em.


----------



## bobasaurus

Those are some sweet grinders, Grant. Are you making a flat platen for them too? Are you using a VFD or step pulley? Your machining skills must be better than mine.


----------



## HokieKen

I made my 2×72 from Aluminum square tubing using only a drill press Allen. I did buy a D-plate and platen and the wheels. You can definitely put one together without having to do any machining.


----------



## mistermoe

I started stockpiling our old chefs knives to practice sharpening. They will probably be ground down to boning knives by the time I'm anywhere near proficient. Maybe I needs to build one of them there rigs, Grant.

Can I enter the surprise swap and build one for myself as, you know, a surprise?


----------



## GrantA

Allen I have a flat platen and a couple sizes of contact wheels I have bought, one of these days here soon I'll jump back on machining a small wheel attachment too, Kenny and I have discussed that a little ;-)

I'm using a 2hp marathon motor with a VFD, I also have a motor and controller from Striatech that I'll make another frame for, not quite as powerful (I don't think - we'll find out! Right Rich hehe) so it'll be reserved for finer grits most likely.

You can absolutely make one of these with no lathe or mill though. I ordered most of my frame parts from Midwest Steel and Aluminum. You could order it all cut to length even but I saved a little money by getting some longer pieces and cutting them myself. I'm very happy with their cut quality - all seem to be 1/16" over the target length.
The key is laying out the holes and drilling/tapping squarely.
I have to say though I think I'll still have order envy over Dave K's grinder, it's pretty sweet. And it comes ready to work!


----------



## jeffswildwood

One more R and were golden. And it's on the way!

I have always wanted to do a home made Christmas. For select friends and family. So far I have 15 screwdrivers made. Multidrivers. I am almost done with 13 jewelry boxes and 1 gun cleaning box. My Son informed me he needs me to make 13 small 5 X 7 picture frames as my other Son said, "Dad, I'm going to bring a log from my girlfriends parent yard for you to cut to make a folding picture frame". A log? I don't have a mill! But dad it has to be made from wood from their property. I sure have put in the shop time lately and looks like more to come!


----------



## clieb91

Jeff, Homemade is always a fun way to go. Did it full on last year but always try to do at least a few things for certain family members. Though your idea of making the same thing for everyone has some merit I usually make very few of the same thing. 
You got a band saw you can cut a log. That is how I get much of my turning stock for the pens and such i do for work. Just use a good size blade and take it slow. 
I work tomorrow but will have Sophia on the look out should an R arrive.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Chris speakong of sophia good to see she is joining another swap.

Jeff where are you getting your multidriver kits from?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, Homemade is always a fun way to go. Did it full on last year but always try to do at least a few things for certain family members. Though your idea of making the same thing for everyone has some merit I usually make very few of the same thing.
> You got a band saw you can cut a log. That is how I get much of my turning stock for the pens and such i do for work. Just use a good size blade and take it slow.
> I work tomorrow but will have Sophia on the look out should an R arrive.
> 
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


Thanks Chris. They are the same in idea but all look very different. The boxes started out the same but as errors occurred many changed. Plus using different wood combinations added to the difference.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Jeff where are you getting your multidriver kits from?
> 
> - Keebler1


this is his quote from his screwdriver project : * For the drivers, I use the red handled screwdrivers from the big box stores. Easy to get the hardware out. To learn how to make them, I followed a video on youtube from Jay Bates. He gives a good step by step. *


----------



## Lazyman

This 4-in1 turning kit from Rockler is pretty nice and doesn't require any deconstruction. Even has a pretty nice brass ferrule with it.


----------



## Keebler1

Thanks for the link Nathan looks like thats the way to go for me. Always hunting wcrewdrivers even though i have a bunch i never know where i put them. Gonna make a few of these for myself and keep them handy.


----------



## Lazyman

I forgot to mention that Jeff made me a set of screwdrivers for the 2019 surprise swap, including a 4-in1 driver that he may have deconstructed as mentioned above. You wouldn't know by looking at it that is is "salvaged" from another handle. It is excellent too and is the most used driver in the set. It sits in our kitchen junk drawer so it is always at hand and frequently grabbed instead of walking out to the shop.


----------



## bndawgs

damn, I checked out that screwdriver kit and now I got all sorts of stuff in my cart at rockler. lol


----------



## clieb91

Give me an *R!*

Came home this afternoon to find a box sitting and waiting for me.

Steve, I do that all the time, in fact just did it with Penn State the other day.

Keebler, As soon as I mentioned the next swap Sophia asked to be involved. Have to see what we can get into. 

CtL


----------



## bndawgs

I know I've asked before, but is a barrel trimmer really necessary for turning pens?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

we can reveal now ? :<))


----------



## Keebler1

Steve if you dont want to use a barrell trimmer they make a jig you can use with your disc sander and a mitre gauge and the punches to disassemble the pen. It is better on acrylic as well


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff where are you getting your multidriver kits from?
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> this is his quote from his screwdriver project : * For the drivers, I use the red handled screwdrivers from the big box stores. Easy to get the hardware out. To learn how to make them, I followed a video on youtube from Jay Bates. He gives a good step by step. *
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Thanks for filling in for me Tony. I miss posts sometimes. I do use the red handle ones from Lowes but the HF blue ones are even cheaper! $1.90 only! Same thing too. I like the kits for the the hardware, brass ferrule, I use copper pipe.

I remember getting in the *screwdriver swap* years ago. I signed up with no knowledge of how to make a screwdriver, no lathe or drill press. It took the whole swap for me to finish a set! I did them almost entirely with files and band saw. By far my toughest swap!



> I forgot to mention that Jeff made me a set of screwdrivers for the 2019 surprise swap, including a 4-in1 driver that he may have deconstructed as mentioned above. You wouldn t know by looking at it that is is "salvaged" from another handle. It is excellent too and is the most used driver in the set. It sits in our kitchen junk drawer so it is always at hand and frequently grabbed instead of walking out to the shop.
> 
> - Lazyman


Nathan, thanks! It good to hear that a swap project I made is getting lots of use!



> Give me an *R!*
> 
> Came home this afternoon to find a box sitting and waiting for me.
> 
> - clieb91


Chris, awesome! We are at 100% now!



> we can reveal now ? :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tony, tomorrow is thanksgiving. I think we'll wait a day. But if everyone is OK with it, Friday would be nice! Everyone chime in.

Ok, I think I'm caught up! ))


----------



## Keebler1

Om whos gonna be the first outlaw here?


----------



## RichBolduc

I honestly feel a miter gauge and a disc sander are the way to go. Square the gauge up to the disc and just push in to the disc until you year a tone change from hitting the tube. I've done a couplw hundred lens this way.

Rich



> I know I ve asked before, but is a barrel trimmer really necessary for turning pens?
> 
> - Steve


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm good with waiting until Friday morning for the reveal. Heck, I'll even wait until Friday morning in my own time zone.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> - clieb91
> 
> Chris, awesome! We are at 100% now!
> 
> we can reveal now ? :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Tony, tomorrow is thanksgiving. I think we ll wait a day. But if everyone is OK with it, Friday would be nice! Everyone chime in.
> 
> Ok, I think I m caught up! ))
> 
> - jeffswildwood


ok Friday sounds very good to me :<))))))))))))))))



> Om whos gonna be the first outlaw here?
> 
> - Keebler1


i think it will be that GR8HUNTER :<))))))))


----------



## jeffswildwood

I'll send out E-mails tomorrow to make sure everyone gets the word then. Friday it is. ))


----------



## clieb91

Friday sounds fine to me, I am even off and supposed to have the house to myself for the first time in months. Looking forward to the posts and blaring some music in the shop.

CtL


----------



## duckmilk

Jeff, I'm so happy for you and your wife that she had a clean test. Best wishes for the same for many years to come.
I'm good for a Friday reveal. That's why I've been hanging around ))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, I m so happy for you and your wife that she had a clean test. Best wishes for the same for many years to come.
> I m good for a Friday reveal. That s why I ve been hanging around ))
> 
> - duckmilk


Thanks Duck! I wish you could have joined us!


----------



## jeffswildwood

OK, E-mail sent to every swap member that we are revealing friday! Let's see what we got guys! Oh, the new forged in fire is on tonight!


----------



## mikeacg

I can't wait to see what you all have done! Next knife swap I'll be in as I should have all my shops sorted by summer…


----------



## HokieKen

Looking forward to y'all's reveals!

What do you think of the new host Jeff?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Happy Thanksgiving, boys!

Had the morning walk and chat with the neighbors, got a batch of bread going, and am pondering a nap this afternoon instead of some shop time. We're just having pork chops, sweet potato tots, and corn, so nothing too fancy. Our neighbor who was widowed this year is cooking a 15lb turkey for herself ("I don't know how to cook a smaller one, and I've got a chest freezer for leftovers!"), and promised to give us a sammich or two later in the weekend.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Looking forward to y'all's reveals!
> 
> What do you think of the new host Jeff?
> 
> - HokieKen


I'm a bit disappointed with the new guy. Just not as colorful.


----------



## EarlS

Turkey sandwich - yum!!! We just finished dinner, but there is still room for the main course - pie - apple, pecan, and pumpkin. I didn't spend much time in the shop except to admire the templates Dave K made for me using his Shaper Origin. I almost feel like I'm cheating, almost, but not quite.

Tomorrow should be a full day of working on the bluetooth speaker and peeking in here to see the reveals. Looking forward to that.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## Keebler1

Happy thanksgiving


----------



## bndawgs

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Got a little shop time in today. Prepping some stock for knife scales.

Finished this the other night. Made everything except for the axles.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

a very nice truck Steve did you do a project page on it ? :<)))


----------



## bndawgs

Not yet Tony. I have that and a couple others to post still.

Here's my last truck


----------



## bndawgs

Trying to use up my small scraps


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Got a little shop time in today. Prepping some stock for knife scales.
> 
> Finished this the other night. Made everything except for the axles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


Wow, very nice.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, it was a pretty dang good day around here. Dinner was a hit with my sweetie, and the apple pie we bought at the store yesterday is already gone. Turns out we bought a tasty one! And it was a good day for stretchy pants!










I wrote up my reveal back when I first got the package, so I think I'm ready to go for tomorrow. And once that's posted, it's back to making bookcases in the shop. Gotta the boards all cut to length for six more cases yesterday before placing the order for lumber for the last dozen (hopefully) that I can pick up from the lumber yard on Monday.

Hope everyone had a great turkey day, and your food coma doesn't cut into your shop-time the rest of the weekend.

Nice truck, Steve!


----------



## Keebler1

Dave Polaschek was my sender and he knocked it out of the park with this set. He sent me a carving knif and a marking knife. The handles are some dye stabilized wood but without having his note handy I dont remember what type of wood. The sheath he made for the carving knife is great and it has neat deaigns in the leather. All in a nice case to keep it in. Blue is my wifes favorite color and when she saw them she claimed the marking knife for her projects. Great items. Thanks Dave


----------



## clieb91

and we are off… 
Awesome looking set of knives there Dave love the coloring. Your choice for dinner looks pretty good as well.  we had a full spread, the good news is there is plenty of stuffing left over for me to snack on all day today

I received my knife from our newest contestant on Lets Make A Swap, mistermoe
I know he had some struggles but what he sent was just awesome looking..










The handle is Bocote and Zebra Wood with leather spacers and brass pin. Along with the knife he sent me over a dozen pen blanks in various woods including Canary Wood, Elm, Black Cherry and Padauk. I will plan to make a number of things out of all of these possibly using a few for upcoming Christmas gifts.

Planning to be floating between the shop and the office all day today to keep an eye on all of these awesome reveals.

CtL


----------



## mikeacg

I was wondering who would be first! I got up early just to check on the swap but I'm guessing most of you must still be passed out from enjoying a great Thanksgiving!! 
Good morning Kevin! Looks like you scored big time with another great swap project from Mr. Polaschek!!!

Mike

I cooked all day yesterday (21 lb. turkey, a 12 lb. Ham, a couple gallons of split pea/ham soup, a gallon of turkey broth, and some ham salad. My freezers will be full for a while!).


----------



## JohnMcClure

Good looking knives Mistermoe and Dave P!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, I see I'm not first, but my knives were. Glad you liked them, Keebler! The wood was spalted maple I got either from a friend in MN or from Kenny. The stamped patterns in the sheath were from my Milwaukee clamps that I used to hold the sheath while stitching it. Completely unintentional. My first time doing leatherwork, and I was pretty happy with it. More when I do the project writeup later this morning,

I got my package from our GR8Hunter, Tony.










Wow! A resurrected Sabre lock-back knife, a Swiss Army knife, a grease box, a book on forging Damascus knives, and three jellies.

The Sabre was apparently in pretty rough shape, but you could never tell. It's in GR8 shape now, with new sycamore scales. It doesn't open quite as smoothly as my daily carry knife, but I've been opening and closing that one habitually for almost twenty years, so it'll take a while to get this one as buttery smooth. But the scales are darned pretty. It's going to be my "dress-up" knife.

The Swiss Army knife has matching sycamore scales. Wow! I never thought of popping the red scales off a Swiss Army knife, but Tony did. It's going into the truck to serve as the "picnic knife" (because corkscrew!). Another GR8 idea.

Next is a grease box. I favorited MaFe's Grease Box Owner's Club and Tony spotted that, plus the fact that I hadn't made a grease box of my own yet, so he sent me one. Thanks, Tony! I get to join the club now. What a GR8 feeling!

Last is a book on forging Damascus knives. Haven't read it yet, but I will once I get my forge up and running. Another GR8 present.

And finally, a closeup of the three jellies:










I make my tea Russian-style which is very strong zavarka, diluted with hot water from the samovar to the right strength, and then with jelly or preserves added instead of sugar. I even have a set of podstakanniks and granyonyi stakan for drinking my tea. It's not quite cold enough for me to be drinking a lot of hot tea yet this winter, but all the jellies seem to work pretty well with the tea blend I drink. A GR8 bonus for the package, Tony!

Wow! Thanks, Tony! An awesome package from our GR8Hunter!


----------



## Keebler1

Nice haul Dave. If you dont mind what exactly is a grease box for and noone state the obvious of holding grease i mean more like how is it used and why is it needed?


----------



## clieb91

Dave looks like you got a a great collection there. Way to go Tony. Neat idea refurbishing an old swiss army knife… 

Keebler, May want to look at this https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/35615
It will give you a better idea of what it is and also introduce you to Mafe if you have not already seen some of his posts.

CtL


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Great job everyone. That's one hell of a start! Tony you spoiled Dave P. I guess we all feel bad do him and his 142 book shelves.

Kenny made me one of those little wax boxes in a previous swap. Or for a birthday or something and I had no clue there was a club. Damn nice little boxes and it gets used almost weekly in my shop handy little things.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'll be using the grease box to hold soft wax which I use for lubricating and protecting wood that will be sliding against other wood (the sole of my wooden hand-plane gets a wipe ever half-dozen cases, for example). The tin it comes in is nice enough, but it's impossible to open one-handed, whereas I can pop the grease box open with one hand while holding something in the other hand.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I guess it's about time I got out of bed, recovering from a turkey coma. Wow, we have some really nice cutlery so far. *Pete*, that use of leather in the handle is amazing. I need to try that sometime. *Dave*, that blue stabilized wood really caught my eye, and my Wife's, she said those are pretty. Very nice set Sir! The box is a nice touch and your dove tail skills are really getting sharp. *Tony*, I really like the folders. The swiss army knife would become my daily carrier. I guess it's time to add mine.

My sender was Rich Bolduc. Rich sent me a damascus tanto knife with a cocobolo handle. When I opened it all I could say was wow. I never had a knife that shape and I really like the feel of the handle.










In addition as a bonus, Rich must have remembered that I once said I am really bad at sharpening because he added a sharpening system and some leather to seal the edge.



















Rich said he was really pressed for time but with what he sent, I don't see it. Just an awesome set. Thanks everyone for taking part in the swap and I look forward to seeing some more fine cutlery. A reveal so fine even Anab is keeping track. Haha!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice score, Chris! Good job, Mistermoe! Swap-newbie no more!

Jeff, wow! Rich made a dang pretty knife there, and the sharpening goodies are a darned nice bonus.

So far it's looking like everyone's a winner!


----------



## mistermoe

Allen totally nailed my gyuto style slicer! Hand forged 1080 blade with a moradillo handle with copper bolster…super sharp looking and cutting.

Couldn't resist the turkey day action shot. It is really a super sliced and already out to work slicing and dicing. Thanks Allen!


----------



## mistermoe

Did I mention it was sharp? This baby slices tissue paper thin… and finished off with the official Bobasaurus AFJ logo and memorialized "LJ KNIFE SWAP 2020".

I love this knife.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Cool, Mistermoe! Great work, Allen! That'll cut!

Got my project written up.


----------



## GrantA

Awesome work by everyone! 
I spy a bandaid mistermoe - did it get you already?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Pete, you really scored on this one. That knife is amazing. No doubt Allen is a master! Thanks to both you for taking part and I hope you enjoyed the swap.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Jeff, thanks again for running this one! Great job!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I was drooling yesterday over the turkey now I am drooling over all these GR8 Items BTW I was sitting at puter last night about 11:30 But I resisted *ok my turn*
Jeff was my sender and *WOW* is all I can say right now
FIRST - A VERY BEAUTIFUL HUNTING KNIFE (IT FITS MY HAND LIKE HE MEASURED FOR IT)




































SECOND - IS A VERY SHARP AND GR8 WORKING MARKING KNIFE


















THIRD- WAS A VERY HANDY STROP WHICH WILL ALSO GET USED HARD IN THE SHOP ALSO 









EVEN PERSONALIZED 









*A HUGE GR8 THANK YOU FOR ALL JEFF AND ALSO WOULD LIKE TO ADD ANOTHER HUGE THANKS FOR RUNNING THIS VERY GR8 SWAP :<)))))))))))))))))*


----------



## mistermoe

Wow, those are some pretty impressive pieces of work, guys. I love the variety and the craftsmanship. I am gonna have to go take it to the next level for the surprise swap!

I learned a ton this round, and you guys made me feel like one of the gang. So, a heartfelt thanks to everyone, and +1 to Jeff for getting me to the finish line.

Hey Grant, pro tip for Thanksgiving.. a 500 degree oven is HOT HOT HOT! I did join the blood brotherhood making my project, but these bandaids are not Allen's crafting… A sharp knife is a safe knife (operator error notwithstanding).


----------



## GrantA

What the heck were you cooking at 500° bahahaha man I feel your pain though, I might prefer being cut to burned!


----------



## clieb91

Wow walk away from the computer for just a few minutes and everyone wakes up. Rich, Allen, Jeff wow! nicely done. Those I am sure will be around for a while.

Looking forward to those last two reveals.

CtL


----------



## GR8HUNTER

also guys dont forget your tags when you post :<))))

2020 knife swap


----------



## jeffswildwood

Tony, I'm glad you like everything and hope they are in use for years to come. I have to admit there was to be another knife in the group. A draw knife. Mr. Murphy said "NO, you shall not make one". Thanks for taking part in the swap and I hope you had fun!



> also guys dont forget your tags when you post :<))))
> 
> 2020 knife swap
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## hairy

All I can say is - You guys are good! Awesome work!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Grant, if you're doing a turkey in the oven, a brief bit of 500F (unless you can go hotter!) to crisp up the skin is a nice touch. I'd rather eat deep fried bird than oven-roasted, but that's true for just about everything, even Twinkies.


----------



## Keebler1

Is my recipient gonna make me reveal what he got? Hope not


----------



## DavePolaschek

He did, Kevin. Allen revealed in his project post that just went up.


----------



## bobasaurus

Some great work posted on here, I'll have to comment on them individually after this post. Here is my project write-up:



(Also I realized this is my 8th completed swap on this website, I'm becoming an experienced professional hah.)

I received this amazing set of implements from Keebler1:










A tanto knife with UV glow resin in the scales, and a little UV light included to show it off. Very nice, it's a clever concept and has a nice feel to it. And a turned pen and pocket knife, both made with resin he cast himself. It's a very impressive collection, thanks for thinking of me and going the extra mile for so many bonus items. I'll treasure these items and put them to good use.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I JUST came back to look if you posted yet Kevin I didnt look LOL :<))))


----------



## bobasaurus

Dave, those blue handled carving/marking knives are slick. I especially like the wood box, always a classy touch.

mistermoe, I love the handle on that thing. Not sure how you got the curved pieces and leather to glue up uniformly, it looks great. I'm also really glad you like the chef knife, it makes me happy seeing you cook with it and make thin slices. It was kind of hard to get a decent picture of it, the shiny blade reflects oddly.

Tony, I like the idea of giving new life to old folders. That sycamore looks really neat. Seems like a useful book too, I could probably learn something from it.

Rich, that's a really pretty blade and handle. Looks like you polished up that cocobolo beautifully.

Jeff, love the damascus hunter. It looks sturdy, and I like the polished brass bolster. Thanks a lot for running the swap, it was fun.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Kevin, that is so creative! UV resin in the scales? I never seen that anywhere. Superb!


----------



## Keebler1

Jeff I am not going to take credit for that. I had a set of scales meant for that knife but found those on ebay and thought they would look cool.


----------



## jeffswildwood

By my count we have one more left to reveal. Come on Rich, your turn.

While we wait I want to take the time to tell everyone who took part in this swap thanks for joining. It turned out to be a small swap as compared to swaps in the past but from what I can see, that didn't matter. We all had some knife fun and looks like everyone got a nice new blade. I think being this close to the holidays a lot of people who would have joined were busy with Christmas projects. After today I officially pass the torch to Chris for the next one, surprise swap. Again, thanks everyone for taking part and to all those who just followed along. Your a big part of this too!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff I am not going to take credit for that. I had a set of scales meant for that knife but found those on ebay and *thought they would look cool. *
> 
> - Keebler1


You were right!


----------



## Keebler1




----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, hopefully Rich hasn't succumbed to the turkey coma.

Jeff, thanks again for running a great swap! I'll raise a beer to you a little later this evening.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Well, hopefully Rich hasn't succumbed to the turkey coma.
> 
> Jeff, thanks again for running a great swap! I'll raise a beer to you a little later this evening.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


He may be working, I sent E-mails and sent him a facebook message. If he don't post soon, Chris can go ahead and put what he sent up here.

I may have one (or two) of those beers myself!


----------



## RichBolduc

Sorry for the delay guys… wife finally said I could relax today…

this is the 2nd Swap in a row Chris got my name, and once again he didnt let me down. In my package, I got my new daily pocket knives. Both are swiss army knives with one being a larger style and then a small 3 tool one. On top of that, he sent a matching pen with a kit I haven't seen before. He said it's a slimline, but the only wood is on the bottom part.

Each item matches with a maple and kings wood body. I really like that kings wood and will have to track some down to play with.

Thanks again Chris 





































Rich


----------



## duckmilk

Wonderful swap items everyone!! Great job you did with this swap Jeff.
Everyone remember to tag your project with 2020 knife swap. There are 4 posted so far.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Chris, you did a beautiful job on these. I like the brown stripe. Thanks for taking part in the swap, I hope you had lots of fun.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice score, Rich! Good job with the contrasting woods, Chris!


----------



## clieb91

Rich glad you like. Forgot to mention in the letter that the finish on everything is a couple of coats of Tru-Oil. Came recommended by one of the guys at the local WC and I liked the way it turned out.

Thanks All. Had a ton of fun as always. I'll post my project in the morning.

CtL


----------



## RichBolduc

Truoil is actually what I finished that cocobolo with for Jeff. 3 coats with 0000 steel wool in between comes out great!

Rich


----------



## Keebler1

Nice job Chris…boy that is one fat slimline and I thought the pens I make are fat gonna have to work on mine


----------



## clieb91

Keebler- I tend to always lean to the heavier end on the pens, seems to be easier to keep a better grip on. If I had done a standard two part slimline I would have gone a bit thinner more than likely though.

Rich- Glad to hear. I did not use the 0000 as believe it or not I do not have any in my shop. I think I am going to have to get some though as I want to experiment more with that finish.

Project posted. Don't forget to come on over and join us for the first Swap of the new year. 2021 Surprise Swaphttps://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/312125

CtL


----------



## GrantA

Tru oil is awesome unless you're in a hurry. Which I tend to be a lot lately. If you have the time to build up about 10 coats (0000 between coats) you'll have a finish that rivals the best gunstocks out there. 
Each very thin (literally a drop for knife scales) coat needs to dry a day though, half a day at least. 
And you can play around with the final sheen, it can be glossy or knock it down a bit with steel wool.


----------



## EarlS

All these reveals and no Kenny? All of the knives and bonus items were top notch, with plenty of creativity to go with the high quality work.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> All these reveals and no Kenny? All of the knives and bonus items were top notch, with plenty of creativity to go with the high quality work.
> 
> - EarlS


I know, not like Ken to miss a reveal. Whether he is in the swap or not. Kenny, you OK buddy?


----------



## HokieKen

I'm here ;-) Spent yesterday chauffeuring atound my wife and granddaughter then took the bike out for a couple hours. I skimmed the pictures and saw some awesome stuff though! Was gonna wait until I can read all the commentary before I remarked though. I can say "well done" off the cuff though


----------



## Lazyman

Some nice work there guys and another great set of knives. I am having a tough time deciding which is my favorite.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Rich and mistermoe needs to tag Then all have taggged :<)))


----------



## RichBolduc

I need to figure out if I even took pics of me putting it together… lol

Rich


----------



## Keebler1

Mine got daily top 3 as well as some of the other projects done for this swap. Nice job everyone


----------



## jeffswildwood

Just got mine posted. I was a bit busy on those boxes I been working on.


----------



## bndawgs

> Rich and mistermoe needs to tag Then all have taggged :<)))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tony,

Do you think you could make all those great T&J models without a scrollsaw?

I have an old delta scrollsaw, but need blades and an insert. But was curious if I could get away with using my 14" bandsaw instead?

I just gathered all my small scraps again and I can't throw them out just yet. lol


----------



## mistermoe

I just posted mine. 

So much for remembering to take in progress pics. Ach, well….


----------



## clieb91

Looks like Rich just needs to post his project and we got everyone. If everyone looks at the last ones to couple of times and comments we will take 8 Daily Top 3s  
Great work everyone!!

CtL


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Tony,
> 
> Do you think you could make all those great T&J models without a scrollsaw?
> 
> I have an old delta scrollsaw, but need blades and an insert. But was curious if I could get away with using my 14" bandsaw instead?
> 
> I just gathered all my small scraps again and I can t throw them out just yet. lol
> 
> - Steve


Yes and NO let me explain you will need a way to cut out windows so I used my jigsaw before I got my scroll saw BUT with a scroll saw it is much easier PLUS I use it for a lot of stuff like cutting dowels down and also smaller cuts like 1/4×1/4×1/4 block lets say :<)))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Tony,
> 
> Do you think you could make all those great T&J models without a scrollsaw?
> 
> I have an old delta scrollsaw, but need blades and an insert. But was curious if I could get away with using my 14" bandsaw instead?
> 
> I just gathered all my small scraps again and I can t throw them out just yet. lol
> 
> - Steve
> 
> Yes and NO let me explain you will need a way to cut out windows so I used my jigsaw before I got my scroll saw BUT with a scroll saw it is much easier PLUS I use it for a lot of stuff like cutting dowels down and also smaller cuts like 1/4×1/4×1/4 block lets say :<)))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


A scroll saw is what I want for my next saw purchase. Maybe then I can finish *my* (abandoned) train project.


----------



## clieb91

Scroll saws offer a lot of flexibility. Mine is not a permanent fixture in the shop so i don't use it as much as I could, but may have to figure out if there is a way to remedy that.

CtL


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> A scroll saw is what I want for my next saw purchase. Maybe then I can finish *my* (abandoned) train project.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


watch CL and FBM or drive to Pa. for a free one :<)))

soon time to switch swaps and close this one out still looking for ideas SURPRISE


----------



## HokieKen

There's one in Roanoke you're welcome to borrow for as long as you like Jeff. I like having one around when I need it but I rarely use it. So you're more than welcome to take it for a while and put some miles on it


----------



## HokieKen

I'll comment on knives tomorrow when I'm back on my desktop. You guys killed it though! Not a stinker in the bunch 










It's that time of year!


----------



## GrantA

Speaking of scroll saws, would any of y'all be surprised if I told you I have a 1700 lb oliver? Lol 
They actually called it a jig saw.i don't have a good pic handy but here's what it looks like. I thought it was a big bandsaw missing the upper wheel at first  the table is about 3ftx3ft


----------



## mistermoe

Nice, Grant! Everyone should have at least one Oliver…and by that I mean everyone should have a workshop BIG ENOUGH to have at least one Oliver.

I loaned my scroll saw to an artist friend two or three years ago. Thanks for reminding me. B∆)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> There's one in Roanoke you're welcome to borrow for as long as you like Jeff. I like having one around when I need it but I rarely use it. So you're more than welcome to take it for a while and put some miles on it
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, I would take you up on that but you know as soon as I got it home, you would start that "one project" that you need it for. Bound to happen.


----------



## mikeacg

Jeff,

I have a nice Delta that I never use. Come on up!

Mike


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff,
> 
> I have a nice Delta that I never use. Come on up!
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


Thanks Mike, but a little bit of a drive for me. )


----------



## HokieKen

Doubtful Jeff ;-) I think the only thing I've ever used it for is to make some router templates. I'm honestly not even sure if I have the blade installed right… I have coping saws and a turning saw that I'm much more comfortable with when something comes up. Seriously, offer stands if you want to borrow it to finish up your train!

I'm making cutting boards this year for Christmas gifts and carving one gift and turning a bunch of yo-yo's for kiddies. So my plate is full with no danger of needing a scroll saw for the rest of 2020. Then I have weekends booked until well into February. So you can have it until spring at a minimum ;-)

I also have a pen mandrel I need to part with if you want it Jeff. I thought mine was bent and ordered another and it behaved tbe same way. Turned out I just had too much pressure on it I guess. Got turn-between-centers mandrels and there's no looking back! It's crazy how much better they run  So Jeff gets first stab at one of the mandrels. If he don't want it, I'll offer it up for swap fellas before I throw it to the wolves on the site at large ;-) I can ship the mandrel too Jeff.


----------



## HokieKen

Dave P, love the blue handles and leather. Knives look great. Is that a Mora carving knife or did you make the blade too?

Mistermoe, welcome to the fray and well done on your first show. Lots of work went into that handle and great material choices!

Tony always sends great packages  I love the classic lockback and the greasebox is a great bonus item!

That Damascus tanto with the Cocobolo scales makes me feel frisky Rich. Wowsa! Good choice when you picked your sender Jeff ;-p

I absolutely love the knives Allen makes. Total pro work and you can't get much more useful than a good chef's knife.

Jeff, the leatherwork for Tony was fabulous but that knife is gorgeous! That damascus is beautiful and the scales look great too 

Great set of goodies Keebler made too! Love the matching folder and pen set )

Can't beat a pair of Swiss Army knives and having them with matching scales and a matching pen is a great package. Well done Chris 

Good job running this one and great work by everyone. Not a package sent that I wouldn't have been happy to get!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I also have a pen mandrel I need to part with if you want it Jeff. I thought mine was bent and ordered another and it behaved tbe same way. Turned out I just had too much pressure on it I guess. Got turn-between-centers mandrels and there's no looking back! It's crazy how much better they run  So Jeff gets first stab at one of the mandrels. If he don't want it, I'll offer it up for swap fellas before I throw it to the wolves on the site at large ;-) I can ship the mandrel too Jeff.
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, I think I'll pass on the pen mandrel. As much as I would like to do pens, I think with what little turning time I get, I don't want to start down that road. I guess offer it to the cats. I do appreciate it though.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i might be curious as too the pen mandrel if i would purchase it then what else would one need to do a pen i was thinking of jumping down that rabbit hole just so long as i dont run out of moneys LOL :<)))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Is that a Mora carving knife or did you make the blade too?


It's a mora, Kenny. I got the forge, but still haven't set it up. Got a few more bookcases to crank out first.


----------



## clieb91

Tony, That all depends on what you want to turn on it and how many different things you want to turn. There are a ton of choices out there. a lot are just easy 7mm but there are plenty of other options. Each of the kits has bushings that should be used. There are a few that forego the bushings and make their own. I just buy a few sets for the kits I'll make the most and replace as needed. Any tool you already own you can turn a pen with I really don't suggest the pen turning tool sets they are quite small. Besides that some CA or Gorilla Glue (my preference) and sander or barrel trimmer. These items should set you right on the edge of that very deep hole 

CtL


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Tony, That all depends on what you want to turn on it and how many different things you want to turn. There are a ton of choices out there. a lot are just easy 7mm but there are plenty of other options. Each of the kits has bushings that should be used. There are a few that forego the bushings and make their own. I just buy a few sets for the kits I ll make the most and replace as needed. Any tool you already own you can turn a pen with I really don t suggest the pen turning tool sets they are quite small. Besides that some CA or Gorilla Glue (my preference) and sander or barrel trimmer. These items should set you right on the edge of that very deep hole
> 
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


Mandrel, bushings, barrel trimmer, press, smaller turning tools, metric drill bits and now the kits. That's why I'm shying away. That and time. Good part is I could make use of a LOT of scrap and FOG wood. (Found On Ground) ))


----------



## clieb91

Oops.. forgot about the pen press though to start out you can use a squeeze clamp. figured Tony might already have the drill bits.

In all honestly if you just want to give it a go and can get a mandrel I would suggest one of the many starter kits from Penn State as they usually come with everything else you need for that particular kit.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

I don't have a pen press. I do fine just using a vise. Like Chris said, a clamp would work too. You'll need bushings and a live center. A barrel trimmer is nice but not a necessity if you have a disk or belt sander. You'll need a drill bit the roght size for whatever kit you're turning too. A starter set like Chris mentioned will get you up and running. PM me your address Tony and I'll head the mandrel that way. Just pay it forward if you decide it's not for you and give it to tbe next guy to dip his toes.


----------



## clieb91

By the way Kenny.. Sophia is jealous of your Christmas decor. She only gets an ornament version as I hate that movie.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

You should at least get her a lawn ornament like mine Chris.


----------



## MikeB_UK

Who needs fancy tools, plane, rasp & drill and I'm ready to have a pop.









Needed to add a chisel to carve the round bits.









And one (more or less) London Pattern pen









I am never using olive on something I need to eyball a shape on again, grain kept making my eyes wander.

Turns out everyone elses pens are better than mine, so maybe you do need fancy tools


----------



## Keebler1

Thats a neat pen Mike


----------



## Keebler1

Tony send me a pm with your address I think I have a pen kit or two and bushings to get you started. They arent really my favorite to turn


----------



## clieb91

Too Funny Kenny. 
Nice trick Mike.

CtL


----------



## drsurfrat

Like Chris, I don't like the movie, but like Kenny, I have the decor:










I used to have the full sized leg lamp, but couldn't bring myself to 'accidentally' break it. So I sent it to Texas with a cousin.


----------



## mistermoe

Happy holidays fellas. I'm celebrating my post-swap time watching all of the episodes of Forged in Fire. Aw, man, now I need a real forge and a whole 'nother set of tools. Next knife swap, I'm FORGING!

Cheers,

Pete


----------

